# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2019



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 09:52)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 09:55)

Bom dia,
Este 1º dia de Dezembro, começou com aguaceiros fracos, pouco depois da meia-noite, e só parou por volta das 6 da manhã, agora já se vai vendo o sol, apesar do céu ainda permanecer parcialmente nublado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2019 às 10:02)

Não me lembrei que já era dia 1...  

Aqui continua a chuva... hoje deve ser o dia todo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 10:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não me lembrei que já era dia 1...
> 
> Aqui continua a chuva... hoje deve ser o dia todo.



Pois, é o tempo passa a correr, e já estamos uma vez mais no mes do Natal, eu ainda tive de confirmar aqui pela data do pc.
É assim mesmo que se dá as boa vinda a um novo mes, com chuva, melhor ainda.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Dez 2019 às 10:10)

Bom dia, belo começo de Dezembro vou cm 4.1mm acumulados devido aos aguaceiros e vêm lá mais, pena que esta primeira quinzena vai ser seca e fria., o mês passado terminou com 126mm, muito bom, mas o ano ainda nem a 400mm vai.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2019 às 10:24)

É impressionante o que continua a chover por aqui... não contava com isto. E com esta chuva toda a temperatura caiu bastante... está de bater o dente!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2019 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
O mês passado acabou com um acumulado de 112 mm. 
O primeiro dia de dezembro (e de inverno) já tem 1,5 mm acumulados. E parece que o dia não acabará por aqui. 

Ontem a mínima foi de 12,9°C na Charneca e de 12,2°C em Corroios. Agora estão 14,8°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 10:39)

Começou agora a cair mais uns aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2019 às 11:29)

Boas
4 mm
Cá temos vento forte. 

O mês de Novembro acumulou 167 mm.

Não espero grande frio nos próximos dias, vai arrefecer mas nada do outro mundo.


----------



## RStorm (1 Dez 2019 às 11:39)

Bom dia

Primeiro dia do mês de Natal começa fresquinho, com boas abertas de sol e alguns aguaceiros fracos/dispersos, que foram por vezes moderados durante a madrugada, rendendo *1,8 mm * O vento vai soprando moderado de NW com algumas rajadas. 
Ontem, a temperatura ainda desceu até aos *13,3ºC*, mínima do dia portanto  

Mínima de hoje: *11,9ºC *
T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (1 Dez 2019 às 11:59)

acabou de passar uma boa chuva  agora parou


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2019 às 12:38)

Rajada de 76 km/h.
5 mm acumular bem
Aguaceiros algo intensos


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Dez 2019 às 12:44)

Bom dia, 
Que dezembro seja melhor que novembro para todos.
Fechei novembro com 310.7mm
Este mês de dezembro já levo 10mm acumulados.
Céu limpo, vento fraco/moderado de N/NE
Temperatura amena.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2019 às 12:47)

Boa tarde, 
Depois de mais uns aguaceiros fortes, sigo com 2,5 mm.  Se este dia fosse 31 de novembro, já teria ultrapassado a normal do mês passado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 13:11)

Boa tarde,
Depois de alguns períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, que caíram ao longo da manhã, agora vai soprando o vento de forma moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2019 às 13:14)

Como esperado, muito vento. 
Rajada de 89 km/h!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2019 às 13:38)

Boa tarde a todos. Para além dos aguaceiros moderados a fortes que se vão sucedendo, também aumenta o vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2019 às 14:43)

Grande vendaval, rajadas constantes nos 80 km/h.
Vento sopra a 50 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2019 às 16:41)

Impressionante... Rajada de 96 km/h.
Bem na rua tudo abana, sinais de trânsito, arvores até o poste de iluminação pública.
Tarde de nortada violenta a fazer lembrar o verão por cá.
Como sempre, esta zona é outro mundo...
Dia que passa despercebido, ainda assim tenho practicamente rajada de 100 km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 17:25)

Era bem visível durante esta tarde, o céu bem escuro, e o radar assim o mostrava, com eco amarelo, e está neste momento sobre a zona da Serra da São Mamede, aqui cruzou a zona sobre o Sardoal, e Mação.


----------



## efcm (1 Dez 2019 às 18:26)

Hoje dei uma volta pela serra de Sintra, de manhã cairam uns aguaceiros fortes mas rápidos.

Toda a serra está bastante humida e em todo lado nascem cogumelos

As linhas de abastecimento da barragem da mula estão a correr sem grande volume de água, mas correm.


A barragem está com pouco mais de 3,5 MTS de água.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 18:39)

efcm disse:


> Hoje dei uma volta pela serra de Sintra, de manhã cairam uns aguaceiros fortes mas rápidos.
> 
> Toda a serra está bastante humida e em todo lado nascem cogumelos
> 
> ...



É sinal que pode e deve chover muito mais, ainda existe uma grande capacidade de encaixe aí da barragem, aliás ver esse todo talude assim completamente exposto á erosão, já diz muito o quanto o seu nível está em baixo, pois é  o que por norma está coberto por água. A barragem sabes se é usada para rega, na agricultura, ou para outro fim.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2019 às 18:42)

efcm disse:


> Hoje dei uma volta pela serra de Sintra, de manhã cairam uns aguaceiros fortes mas rápidos.
> 
> Toda a serra está bastante humida e em todo lado nascem cogumelos
> 
> ...



Subiu 2 metros desde a altura crítica, é bom, mas só não subiu mais pois a rede hidrográfica demorou a carregar dada a seca. Num ano normal, os 200 mm(estimativa) caídos no mês passado na área superior da barragem onde brotam as nascentes, a subida seria mais rápido, enfim esperemos que a chuva continue nos próximos meses.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2019 às 18:48)

Mas que vendaval! Há pouco até se ouvia o barulho das árvores a abanar, parece um comboio!  
A rajada máxima foi de 42 km/h e a direção do vento já mudou para Norte, ou seja, um sinal de que vem aí um anticiclone. 
Entretanto caiu mais um aguaceiro, com um acumulado de 0,3 mm. O acumulado diário segue nos 2,8 mm e não deverá chover mais por hoje.


----------



## efcm (1 Dez 2019 às 19:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> (.. .)A barragem sabes se é usada para rega, na agricultura, ou para outro fim.



A barragem é usada para abastecimento de água ao concelho de Cascais.

Gostava é de saber se em anos normais consegue aguentar sozinha os consumos totais de Cascais alguém sabe?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2019 às 19:16)

efcm disse:


> A barragem é usada para abastecimento de água ao concelho de Cascais.
> 
> Gostava é de saber se em anos normais consegue aguentar sozinha os consumos totais de Cascais alguém sabe?



A barragem tem minima representação.
Sao 210 mil pessoas.


----------



## RStorm (1 Dez 2019 às 19:33)

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados até meio da tarde, um deles foi forte. Acumulado total de* 4,2 mm* 
A partir daí, o céu foi começando a limpar aos poucos. O vento continua a soprar bem, causando uma sensação um pouco desagradável.

Pelos vistos, parece que agora a torneira vai se fechar por tempo indeterminado e o nosso "amigo inseparável"  vem-nos fazer uma visita  Vamos rezar para que não seja uma estadia prolongada como no ano passado  Há-que manter a esperança, nada está perdido 

Extremos de hoje: *11,9ºC / 15,7ºC / 4,2 mm 
*
T. Atual: *13,8ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: NW / 14,0 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2019 às 20:31)

E lá correram as últimas pingas do evento. *4,6 mm* para começar Dezembro, que terá uma primeira semana seca. 
Desde o dia 28 de Outubro só não choveu em 2 dias, ou seja, 33 dias de chuva! 

Rio de Mouro acumulou *181,4 mm* e Belas C. Campo *197,1 mm*.

Agora que venha o frio! Muita folha ainda por cair...


----------



## N_Fig (1 Dez 2019 às 23:41)

Boas! A madrugada pela Figueira ainda foi chuvosa, mas depois o céu foi limpando, e agora a noite já está bem mais fresca


----------



## efcm (2 Dez 2019 às 00:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> A barragem tem minima representação.
> Sao 210 mil pessoas.


Podes explicar um pouco mais os gráficos.

Quando fala ali em captação própria só existe a barragem da mula, ou é captada água em mais algum local em Cascais?


----------



## Candy (2 Dez 2019 às 00:04)

Deixem que vos diga, 
Fui à rua pôr o lixo, coisa de cinco minutos. 
Está um vento norte gelado que nos entra pelos poros todos. 
Estou encostada ao aquecimento p'ra ver se o sangue volta a circular  
Vendaval dum catano! Mal abri a porta do prédio levei com uma rajada nas trombas! 
E isto sem que as temperaturas estejam muito más... olha se estivessem!...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Dez 2019 às 00:12)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje teve duas caras diferentes: aguaceiros de madrugada/manhã e tempo ventoso e céu pouco nublado ao final da tarde. É curioso o facto de o vento ter permanecido forte até quase às 23:00, e de repente estar vento fraco com uma ou outra rajada mais forte.  

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,0°C
Mín: 12,6°C
Prec: 2,9 mm
Rajada máxima: 42 km/h NO

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 12,4°C

Agora estão 12,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## remember (2 Dez 2019 às 08:27)

Bom dia,

Já estamos novamente em Dezembro 

O tempo passa... Fim de semana com alguma chuva, sábado 1.3mm e domingo com 5mm o que me surpreendeu.

Aguaceiros sucessivos, foram subindo o acumulado, ao fim da tarde começou a correr aquele vento que corta e o céu a limpar.

Hoje mínima de 10.4°C, com céu praticamente limpo, apenas se vê algumas nuvens para Leste, vento predominante do quadrante Leste quase toda a noite e às vezes a soprar com alguma intensidade.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2019 às 09:47)

Bom dia,
Por cá toda a noite e madrugada foi de um autentico vendaval, e que ainda continua por esta manhã fora, o sol, e  o céu limpo, também marcam presença.


----------



## Candy (2 Dez 2019 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Noite de vendaval em Peniche.
O dia amanheceu igual... muito vento! Forte e com rajadas. Não tenho noção da temperatura a esta hora mas está um vento gélido que até custa a respirar.
Acho que este ano é o primeiro dia que vejo malta com cachecóis a tapar as orelhas.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (2 Dez 2019 às 12:13)

Bom dia

O dia segue fresco, soalheiro e com céu totalmente limpo, embora se consiga avistar alguma nebulosidade no quadrante Sul.
O vento vai soprando moderado de NE, temporariamente com rajadas e alguma intensidade, acentuando a sensação de frescura.  

Nos próximos dias é possível haver boas inversões durante a madrugada, portanto é provável que surjam as primeiras geadas na zona, nalguns locais mais isolados  

Mínima de hoje:* 10,1ºC *
T. Atual: *14,8ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: NE / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2019 às 16:33)

Dia fresco e de vento, mas de céu limpo, o que já não se saboreava há muito tempo. Mesmo com uma baixa pressão mesmo à porta do Algarve...

Mínima: *9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2019 às 17:53)

Por cá foi uma tarde de sol, mas com vento moderado, dando uma sesanção de frio, por vezes desconfortável.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2019 às 18:29)

Não aguentou a potente nortada de ontem, literalmente cedeu à pressão 
Em Alcabideche:


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2019 às 22:23)

Seiça, Ourém: 3,0 graus
Portela, Bombarral: 4,7 graus (nova estação e com muito potencial)
Banzao, Colares(Sintra): 5,8 graus
Barosa, Leiria: 5,9 graus

Por cá vai ser complicado ter mínimas baixas mesmo em zonas abrigadas, o vento nao deixa. 
12,3 graus


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2019 às 01:45)

aqui ainda vento fraco, mas tem vento, a minima vai ser relativamente alta para esta zona para uma noite supostamente fria de inverno, pelas estações a temperatura deve andar ainda na casa dos 9ºC, se tudo correr bem algures durante esta semana vou voltar a reportar dados , que já há muito tempo que não tenho


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2019 às 02:03)

Boa noite,
O dia de ontem foi um dia muito bom para relaxar um pouco do tempo chuvoso que tivemos na segunda semana de novembro. 
Ao longo da manhã, notou-se a mudança da direção do vento, de norte para nordeste, e entretanto para este.
O dia foi frio e com o céu totalmente limpo, coisa nunca antes vista...  

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 10,9°C
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h NNE

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 10,5°C

Agora estão 11,0°C, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado, que diminui a sensação térmica para uma temperatura abaixo de 10°C.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2019 às 07:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> _(...)_
> Banzao, Colares(Sintra): 5,8 graus
> _(...)_
> Por cá vai ser complicado ter mínimas baixas mesmo em zonas abrigadas, o vento nao deixa.
> 12,3 graus



Que diferença entre Colares e as restantes estações da zona!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2019 às 08:22)

Gilmet disse:


> Que diferença entre Colares e as restantes estações da zona!



Boas,
Verdade, aquele vale é muito frio e claro, quase imune ao vento.
Essa estação está precisamente instalada quase no mesmo local da estação de Colares do IPMA que entretanto desapareceu.


----------



## RStorm (3 Dez 2019 às 11:20)

Bom dia

Ao longo da tarde de ontem, houve um ligeiro aumento de nebulosidade e até foi possível observar algumas nuvens lenticulares no quadrante leste 
No final do dia limpou novamente.

Extremos de ontem: *10,1ºC / 16,1ºC *

Hoje segue mais um dia soalheiro e com céu limpo, mas nota-se que está mais frio.
O vento rodou para leste e soprou fraco durante a madrugada, acalmando ao inicio da manhã, mas agora está novamente a meter acelerador.

Mínima de hoje: *7,7ºC *
T. Atual: *11,8ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: E / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (3 Dez 2019 às 12:54)

Boa tarde,

Mínima fria de *10,6ºC* com chill de *8,4ºC*. A próxima madrugada deverá descer ainda mais, devido ao enfraquecimento do vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,
A manhã começou bem fria, a mínima foi de 6.3ºC, e o sol ainda deu uma ajuda porque aqueceu logo, e é assim que segue a tarde, com a temperatura amena, a rondar os 18ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Dez 2019 às 14:53)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mínima mais baixa deste Outono com 6.5°c, hoje deve baixar mais bocado devido à diminuição da intensidade do vento! Neste momento o sol é rei e senhor com 16.1°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2019 às 15:46)

Boas!

Tal como ontem hoje temos sol e céu limpo aqui pelo Ribatejo. 

Esperemos que o Sol não se eternize por cá com o alto patrocínio do AA...


----------



## meko60 (3 Dez 2019 às 18:26)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 10,3ºC e máxima de 15,7ºC.O vento é nulo pelo que deve arrefecer mais hoje, actual temperatura 12,7ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2019 às 20:16)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui, durante a manhã, a temperatura não desceu muito durante a madrugada, ficando-se pelos 9,5°C.  
Já em Corroios, a história foi outra: a mínima na madrugada foi de 7,6°C, e na estação da Daniel Sampaio, a menos de 4 km de casa (em linha reta), em Vale Figueira, a temperatura desceu para os 6,4°C.  

A razão pela qual as temperaturas não descem na Charneca é simples: o vento. Este parvalhão, desta vez, não cessa, logo as temperaturas não descem por cá, enquanto que noutros sítios as temperaturas caem como pãezinhos frios.  Com rajadas de 15 km/h não dá, não é?  

Penso que esta noite deverá ser um pouco mais fresca, mas não muito. Após uma pausa de 1 hora com o vento, este voltou em força.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2019 às 21:09)

Boas, 

Sigo com 9,6 graus, está menos vento. 

Curiosa a previsão para amanhã... Dia frio e quiçá com algum chuvisco/chuva fraca


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2019 às 21:37)

Mínima e atual de *7.0ºC*  e mais um dia de céu limpo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2019 às 21:48)

Sigo com uma noite já bem fresca, com 5.6ºC actuais, amanhã devo esperar pela primeira geada da temporada, isto mesmo ao lado, de casa, porque no final do terreno, em zona de um pequeno vale, e com a linha de água, que já começa a correr embora de forma tímida, deve estar por lá já uns 3ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Dez 2019 às 22:21)

Por cá sigo 7.1°c , e vento praticamente nulo, vamos ver se o mesmo  não aparece para ter um mínima valente  Contudo este frio  seco, e sem vento suporta-se extremamente bem! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2019 às 22:36)

Top inversões, alguns exemplos.
Temperaturas actuais.

Seiça, Ourém: 1,1 graus
Escalos do Meio, Pedrógão Grande: 1,9 graus
Portela, Bombarral: 2,2 graus
Barosa, Leiria: 3,3 graus
Colares, Sintra: 4,2 graus
Vale da Azenha, Torres Vedras: 5,0 graus
Bemposta, Loures: 5,1 graus

Esta manhã deixei um sensor num afluente da ribeira de Colares(vertente norte cota170 mts).Aproveitei a oportunidade dado que hoje o treino foi para aquelas bandas.
É um pouco uma incógnita que minimas vão sair de lá, pois apesar de ser um vale muito encaixado, mas tem muita floresta densa e sei por experiência que isso não ajuda na inversão na acumulação de ar frio. Instalei num ponto estrategico pois fica bem perto de uma clareira na vegetação, portanto teoricamente as minimas naquele sector poderão descer mais,mas lá está só com registos é que poderei perceber a inversão. O local é muito remoto, estou relativamente tranquilo, o auriol ficou lá, quinta ou sexta passo lá e vou buscar o sensor.


----------



## remember (3 Dez 2019 às 23:33)

Boas,

Está de volta o vento de ONO, a mínima de hoje foi alcançada à momentos com 9.1°C.

Dados actuais:











Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (3 Dez 2019 às 23:38)

A temperatura miníma do dia foi superada, sigo com 10,2ºC, menos 0,1 do que a anterior,atingida ás 06:40h  .Promete !


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2019 às 00:41)

meti o auriol só para ter noção, mas aviso está sem protecção nenhuma deve ter algum erro e vai com 3.5ºC, olhando para estações a de um rapaz aqui do forum em coruche está com 5ºC, mas costuma ser mais quente que aqui, as "mais próximas depois" lavre na casa dos 3ºC, canha já um pouco abaixo dos 3ºC, os 3.5 não devo fugir assim muito, dou lhe no máximo +1ºC de erro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2019 às 01:28)

Boa noite, 
Desde a última mensagem que fiz, a temperatura tem andado aos altos e baixos. Quando vem o vento, sobe. Quando para o vento, desce. A mínima de ontem acabou por ser ultrapassada, passando a ser de 6,8°C na Charneca e de 5,6°C em Corroios.  

Os dados meteorológicos relativos ao dia de ontem foram os seguintes: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,5°C
Mín: 7,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 5,6°C

Agora estão 6,9°C e céu limpo. 
Interessantes os dados da estação de Vale Figueira. A temperatura por lá segue nos 3,7°C. Já tinha noção que aquela zona era local de potentes inversões térmicas, mas agora já tenho a certeza disso, visto que possuo os dados de uma estação da zona.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2019 às 02:17)

Já tenho* 4,2ºC* aqui, vale de Belas a dar-lhe...

Grande parte do litoral centro já abaixo dos 5ºC, Dunas de Mira já nos 0,9ºC!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 08:34)

Bom dia a todos. Bela geada que se formou hoje aqui...










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (4 Dez 2019 às 08:45)

Abrantes - Alvega - Estação do IPMA ;

1 graus as 1h00 da manhã, o que fazia prever Geada , 
mas curiosamente a partir dessa hora subiu a temperatura e a humidade,
o que nos poupou já de ficar com algumas culturas queimada.


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2019 às 08:46)

Em Peniche acordei com o termômetro a marcar 5º... Credo! 
É tempo dele... Mau hábito!... As temperaturas não têm estado muito más, o problema tem sido o vento.
Sorte que acalmou  se não gelava hoje!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2019 às 09:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Bela geada que se formou hoje aqui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas, 

Não tens registos de temperatura?


----------



## RStorm (4 Dez 2019 às 11:45)

Bom dia

Mínima mais baixa desta temporada, *4,1ºC*. Acordei um pouco tarde e já não vi nada, mas é bem possível que se tenha formado geada fraca algures nos arredores, tendo em conta o orvalho que havia por volta da meia-noite  

Hoje deverá ser o dia mais frio da semana, com o sol a brilhar novamente, mas desta vez com nebulosidade média/alta a marcar presença também. 
O vento vai soprando fraco de SE. 

Extremos de ontem: *7,7ºC / 15,0ºC *

T. Atual: *10,3ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: SE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2019 às 11:46)

Bom dia! 

Hoje tivemos a primeira geada da estação na minha casa, ainda que não muito intensa deu para branquear os campos às primeiras horas da manhã. Em minha casa (perto do Biscainho) tinha Sol mas à medida que fui descendo para o Vale do Sorraia para vir para a Zona Industrial notava-se alguma névoa. Por agora o céu está algo nublado o que dificulta a subida da temperatura.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2019 às 11:48)

primeira geada do inverno, era pouca para o que estou habituado, mas não deixa de ser o registo da primeira deste Inverno, mesmo assim ainda deu para umas fotos que deixo ai


----------



## rick80 (4 Dez 2019 às 11:56)

Hoje saí de casa pelas 5 horas e tinha gelo no vidro do carro. Não deu para ver mais nada por falta de visibilidade. O termómetro Auriol que tenho no carro marcava 1.5 graus. E pelo caminho até Alcobaça ainda encontrei temperaturas de 0 graus... Ele já aí chegou e veio para se fazer notar... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2019 às 11:59)

Inversão notável , mais uma na Praia da Rainha com mínima de *1,4ºC*. Não falha.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Dez 2019 às 13:20)

Primeira geada ligeira do ano aqui em Alenquer, alto concelho. as 7h10 estava 1ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Dez 2019 às 13:24)

Boas tardes, 
Esta manhã quando saí de casa estava assim..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (4 Dez 2019 às 13:26)

Bela inversão pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer e Torres Vedras. Primeira geada a sério e carro com gelo. 
Foto tirada na Ribeira de Maria Afonso,  em Dois Portos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2019 às 13:35)

Boa tarde, 
A manhã hoje começou gélida, ás 9 horas, estavam 4.2ºC, sendo que a mínima registada foi de 1.2ºC, e ainda era bem visível a geada, no vale mais encaixado aqui da minha localidade, aí a mínima devia ter descido bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 16:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não tens registos de temperatura?


Não infelizmente...


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2019 às 18:27)

Boas,

Lá acalmou o vento durante a noite, e a mínima foi de 6.4°C.

Hoje sem dados, parece que as pilhas do módulo externo já eram lol

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2019 às 18:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não infelizmente...


Tens que tratar disso amigo,mais que não seja algo mais fraco, só para medires o essencial, humidade, temperatura e pressão.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 18:32)

remember disse:


> Tens que tratar disso amigo,mais que não seja algo mais fraco, só para medires o essencial, humidade, temperatura e pressão.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Olá! Pois eu sei... tenho priorizado o meu investimento nas minhas árvores e plantas... a seguir já vai uma estação meteorológica...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2019 às 18:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Pois eu sei... tenho priorizado o meu investimento nas minhas árvores e plantas... a seguir já vai uma estação meteorológica...



Se quiseres arranjo te um sensor auriol.


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2019 às 18:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Pois eu sei... tenho priorizado o meu investimento nas minhas árvores e plantas... a seguir já vai uma estação meteorológica...


Pois, se preferes algo melhor mais vale investir, mas se quiseres algo básico não é muito caro.

Realmente se tens assim tantas, será mais interessante algo mais avançado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2019 às 18:54)

Ontem de manhã deixei o sensor neste afluente da ribeira de Colares.
Como podem ver, sitio remoto mas espectacular! O abrigo é o possivel, e serve para proteger da humidade e arrefecimento radiativo. 
Estou curioso para perceber a inversão deste local, teoricamente tem potencial mas na prática pode ser diferente. Amanhã ou Sexta devo la passar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 18:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se quiseres arranjo te um sensor auriol.


PM


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2019 às 18:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Pois eu sei... tenho priorizado o meu investimento nas minhas árvores e plantas... a seguir já vai uma estação meteorológica...



Estamos em pé de igualdade @luismeteo3, para já vou me servindo com o auriol, mas sei que me fazia falta também uma estação meteorológica, e já tinha vista uma Davis, com pluviómetro, sensor de vento, e registos de temperatura na consola, e visualização online, ficava em 300 €, isto foi em Junho, quando falei com um representante da marca, ainda assim é um valor um pouco elevado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 19:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estamos em pé de igualdade @luismeteo3, para já vou me servindo com o auriol, mas sei que me fazia falta também uma estação meteorológica, e já tinha vista uma Davis, com pluviómetro, sensor de vento, e registos de temperatura na consola, e visualização online, ficava em 300 €, isto foi em Junho, quando falei com um representante da marca, ainda assim é um valor um pouco elevado.


Pois, isso é bué...


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2019 às 19:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estamos em pé de igualdade @luismeteo3, para já vou me servindo com o auriol, mas sei que me fazia falta também uma estação meteorológica, e já tinha vista uma Davis, com pluviómetro, sensor de vento, e registos de temperatura na consola, e visualização online, ficava em 300 €, isto foi em Junho, quando falei com um representante da marca, ainda assim é um valor um pouco elevado.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, isso é bué...



mas vocês têm preços mais acessíveis e boas estações, claro que essas 300 e 400 euros são top, mas na casa dos 100 euros já arranjam estações satisfatórias e boazinhas, eu por exemplo a minha primeira senão me engano foi 110 ou 120, espanhola, e durou 5 anos e meio, pena pifou no outono ano passado, desde então também estou sem dados, tirando um pluviometro artesanal para ter alguma ideia e um auriol do lidl que praticamente só uso quando sei que vai ter minima bem baixa. Mas por acaso estou à espera de outra estação, que mandei vir da Alemanha, que chegará final desta semana ou inicio da próxima que custou 149 euros (160 e tal com portes) e penso que seja boazita e supostamente vai ter estação online, a última não tinha


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2019 às 19:52)

Vento lá veio e também nebulosidade, mínima ficou nos *3,8ºC*. Nada de mais comparado com os 0ºC do ano passado.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2019 às 19:57)

fhff disse:


> Bela inversão pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer e Torres Vedras. Primeira geada a sério e carro com gelo.
> Foto tirada na Ribeira de Maria Afonso,  em Dois Portos.



Por acaso já passei algumas vezes nessa estrada N374, a inversão é forte.
Notei sempre que entre as terras seguintes, Sirol e Bulegueira a temperatura ainda descia mais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2019 às 20:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Pois eu sei... tenho priorizado o meu investimento nas minhas árvores e plantas... a seguir já vai uma estação meteorológica...





jonas_87 disse:


> Se quiseres arranjo te um sensor auriol.



Ia sugerir o mesmo que o @jonas_87, se só queres medir a temperatura basta um sensor auriol, é barato (no LIDL penso que costuma estar a 3,99€) e tem-se mostrado bastante fiável. Claro que não tem protecção e assim os dados diurnos serão inflaccionados, mas também podes construir um RS caseiro sem gastar muito dinheiro 

--

Por aqui a mínima foi de *5,1ºC*, vamos ver se até ao fim do ano este valor é batido ou não. Neste momento estão 10,6ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Dez 2019 às 22:02)

temperatura vinha por aí abaixo hoje aqui no Alto Concelho de Alenquer, mas entrada de nuvens ja vai a subir. 6ºC neste momento. Ontem tivemos geada ligeira, havia mto gelo nos para brisas, mas nem tanto os campos. .


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2019 às 22:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não infelizmente...



És como eu, andamos aqui há anos e não temos estação!


----------



## efcm (4 Dez 2019 às 22:41)

david 6 disse:


> mas vocês têm preços mais acessíveis e boas estações, claro que essas 300 e 400 euros são top, mas na casa dos 100 euros já arranjam estações satisfatórias e boazinhas, eu por exemplo a minha primeira senão me engano foi 110 ou 120, espanhola, e durou 5 anos e meio, pena pifou no outono ano passado, desde então também estou sem dados, tirando um pluviometro artesanal para ter alguma ideia e um auriol do lidl que praticamente só uso quando sei que vai ter minima bem baixa. Mas por acaso estou à espera de outra estação, que mandei vir da Alemanha, que chegará final desta semana ou inicio da próxima que custou 149 euros (160 e tal com portes) e penso que seja boazita e supostamente vai ter estação online, a última não tinha


Podes partilhar o link onde compraste a estação a +- 150€?


----------



## belem (4 Dez 2019 às 22:50)

Há uns 20 minutos atrás, apanhei uns chuviscos na Marginal, algures entre Paços de Arcos e Carcavelos.


----------



## belem (4 Dez 2019 às 23:09)

E agora estão a cair uns pingos aqui em Carcavelos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2019 às 23:20)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado durante a manhã (até parecia que ia chover) e de céu limpo à tarde. 
A mínima por aqui, afinal, até me surpreendeu: foi de 4,8°C, e Corroios teve uma mínima de 3,7°C. Não houve formação de geada, nem em Corroios nem na Charneca. 
Em Vale Figueira, sítio de inversões térmicas, a estação da Daniel Sampaio registou uma mínima de 1,9°C. Inclusive, no vale do Intermarché da Charneca houve formação de geada.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 13,4°C
Mín: 4,8°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 13,8°C
Mín: 3,7°C

Esta noite está a ser muito mais quente que as anteriores. A temperatura ainda segue nos 11,5°C.  
Até domingo teremos certamente anticiclone, mas a partir daí ainda há muita incerteza. Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2019 às 01:05)

efcm disse:


> Podes partilhar o link onde compraste a estação a +- 150€?



foi daqui

https://www.bresser.de/en/Weather-Time/Weather-Center/


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2019 às 10:01)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue já com sol, e uma temperatura já agradável por sinal, aliás grande diferença entre os ontem e anteontem.
Ontem a humidade era muita, e em alguns locais nem chegou a secar, e hoje, é praticamente nula.
A mínima foi de 6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2019 às 10:07)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, mas hoje sem geada. Por agora temos céu limpo com muito Sol e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2019 às 10:15)

criz0r disse:


> Inversão notável , mais uma na Praia da Rainha com mínima de *1,4ºC*. Não falha.



A mínima horária foi essa, a minima absoluta desse dia foi de 0,5 graus. 
Portanto, geada a 200 metros da praia! Sempre incrível essa inversão.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (5 Dez 2019 às 10:23)

Bom dia, ontem a minima foi de 1.2ºC e houve a primeira geada da temporada, hoje a minima já foi mais alta, 4ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 11:15)

MSantos disse:


> És como eu, andamos aqui há anos e não temos estação!


Pois... não dá para tudo.


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2019 às 11:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> A mínima horária foi essa, a minima absoluta desse dia foi de 0,5 graus.
> Portanto, geada a 200 metros da praia! Sempre incrível essa inversão.



Ainda este ano tive a oportunidade de lá ir espreitar e entende-se perfeitamente a razão destas inversões. A enorme densidade do arvoredo envolvente, impede quase que a 100% a circulação de ventos de qualquer quadrante. A juntar a isto, a proximidade com a Arriba Fóssil como que a "aprisionar" o ar frio, torna aquele local um mimo para eventos deste género. Tendo em conta a distância do centro da cidade de Almada (9km aproximadamente), quero acreditar que a instalação desta estação tenha tido por base fins meramente científicos e nunca representativos do clima da cidade em si.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 11:17)

Hoje aqui não houve geada...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2019 às 11:46)

criz0r disse:


> Ainda este ano tive a oportunidade de lá ir espreitar e entende-se perfeitamente a razão destas inversões. A enorme densidade do arvoredo envolvente, impede quase que a 100% a circulação de ventos de qualquer quadrante. A juntar a isto, a proximidade com a Arriba Fóssil como que a "aprisionar" o ar frio, torna aquele local um mimo para eventos deste género. Tendo em conta a distância do centro da cidade de Almada (9km aproximadamente), quero acreditar que a instalação desta estação tenha tido por base fins meramente científicos e nunca representativos do clima da cidade em si.



Verdade, juntamente com a própria orografia local e rede hidrográfica ajuda a perceber a razão de tamanho arrefecimento nocturno.
Aquela pequena garganta da ribeira do rego(zona da arriba fossil a caminho da praia) deve ser um importante contributo no ar frio que depois se concentra em cota mais baixa.
O rectângulo preto é a localização da estação(para contextualizar). Esta estação e respectiva inversão tal como Dunas de Mira, simplesmente destroem o mito que uma potente inversão é sinónimo de montanhas e vales encaixados/grandes desníveis.


uploading picture

---

14 graus e mais um bom dia de sol. 
Esta manhã ainda apanhei uns restos da inversão do Pisão, o termómetro marcava 6,3 graus.


----------



## Serrano (5 Dez 2019 às 14:59)

Brilha o sol em Lisboa, com o termómetro a registar 16°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Dez 2019 às 19:35)

Boa Noite

Ontem, segundo relatos familiares, ainda chegaram a cair alguns pingos dispersos, mas no entanto nada de revelante...
O céu manteve-se sempre nublado, embora com o sol a espreitar algumas vezes.

Extremos de ontem: *4,1ºC / 11,9ºC *

Hoje foi mais um dia soalheiro, mas esteve bem mais agradável que ontem. O céu esteve maioritariamente limpo, embora com alguns cirrus a enfeitar.
O vento tem soprado muito fraco de E, apresentando-se temporariamente moderado durante a madrugada, por isso é que a mínima foi bem mais alta.

Extremos de hoje: *8,3ºC / 16,6ºC 
*
T. Atual: *12,7ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h 

--- ---- ---- ---- ----- ---- ----- ----- ---- ----- -----

@Pedro1993 @luismeteo3

Se quiserem uma sugestão minha, recomendo-vos uma estação como a que eu tenho: Velleman WS1060 
Tem um preço acessível de 100 euros e tem uma ótima qualidade, apesar de não ser uma tecnologia de topo, mas ao menos sempre dá para "desenrascar".
Encontra-se com frequência em lojas de bricolage, a minha comprei no Aki.
Só tem um ponto negativo: não tem capacidade para ter transmissão online para a internet 

Peço desculpa pelo Off-topic


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2019 às 00:28)

Boa noite,
Ontem de madrugada ainda caíram uns pingos, os "restos" da cut-off que afetou o Golfo de Cádis/Mediterrâneo, mas os acumulados ficaram todos no mar. 

Hoje foi mais um dia soalheiro, como os anteriores, mas já se nota que está menos frio. Infelizmente perdi os dados das máximas, devido a problemas com a rede elétrica e obras na casa. 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: ??
Mín: 7,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 14,9°C
Mín: 6,4°C

Agora estão 11,4°C e céu limpo. De salientar a mínima de Vale Figueira, de 4,7°C, devido à inversão térmica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2019 às 11:35)

Bom dia,
Por cá, sigo com mais uma manhã de sol, e com uma temperatura amena, digna de primavera, igual ao dias anteriores.
Mínima: 7.5ºC


----------



## RStorm (6 Dez 2019 às 13:38)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e agradável, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
O vento continua a soprar fraco do quadrante leste, impossibilitando mais uma vez a ocorrência de inversão durante a madrugada e causando algum desconforto quando se está à sombra.

Mínima de hoje: *7,9ºC *
T. Atual: *16,1ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: E / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2019 às 03:08)

Boa madrugada, 
O dia de ontem não teve muito que relatar por aqui. A manhã foi bastante fria mas a tarde aqueceu bem. O sol esteve sempre presente durante o dia.  
De salientar os 22ºC em Castro Marim, que não devem estar muito longe dos recordes. 
*
Charneca da Caparica *
Máx: 16,8ºC 
Mín: 8,8ºC 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,5ºC 
Mín: 7,8ºC 

Agora estão 7,2ºC e céu limpo. Parece que a partir de dia 13 voltará a chuva.  Veremos se é mesmo assim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou bastante húmida, devido ao orvalho, e com sol, ainda que um pouco tímido.
Mínima: 5.1ºC


----------



## RStorm (7 Dez 2019 às 18:07)

Boa Noite

Mais um dia soalheiro e agradável com alguma nebulosidade alta/média, que entretanto aumentou agora no final do dia.
Ao contrário dos últimos dias, o vento hoje esteve maioritariamente nulo, apesar de ainda ter soprado fraco durante a madrugada.

Amanhã poderemos ter alguma chuva fraca, apesar de pouca  

Extremos de ontem: *7,9ºC / 16,9ºC *
Extremos de hoje: *8,3ºC / 16,0ºC *

T. Atual: *12,5ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2019 às 18:42)

Boas,

Por volta das 18h julgo ter captado uma lenticular em Alcabideche. 

Fotos possíveis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2019 às 19:27)

Já há chuva ao largo da costa centro... não sei se vai entrar mas está bem perto. Na costa norte já começou a entrar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2019 às 19:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já há chuva ao largo da costa centro... não sei se vai entrar mas está bem perto. Na costa norte já começou a entrar...


Devagarinho vão-se aproximando cada vez mais da costa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Devagarinho vão-se aproximando cada vez mais da costa...



Ela que venha, amanhã ainda tenho aqui algumas sementeiras para fazer.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2019 às 21:23)

Boa Noite,
Dias de céu limpo e agradáveis. Estamos então de volta ao regime dos restos que deverá deixar alguma chuva fraca amanhã aqui pelo litoral. A chuva de dia 12, que parecia ser algo decente, lá desapareceu tendo sido substituída por um anticiclone de 1040.  

O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro e a tarde foi bastante agradável. Cá ficam algumas fotos...





Rio Lís:








_____
















_______
Agora umas noturnas, em modo natalício 









Cumprimentos!!


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2019 às 22:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dias de céu limpo e agradáveis. Estamos então de volta ao regime dos restos que deverá deixar alguma chuva fraca amanhã aqui pelo litoral. A chuva de dia 12, que parecia ser algo decente, lá desapareceu tendo sido substituída por um anticiclone de 1040.
> 
> O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro e a tarde foi bastante agradável. Cá ficam algumas fotos...
> ...


Excelente fotos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2019 às 23:12)

joselamego disse:


> Excelente fotos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2019 às 23:36)

Dias de Inverno continuam, céu limpo durante alguns dias até soube bem. 

Mínimas sempre abaixo dos *7ºC* por aqui. 
Folhas a cairem a torto e direito.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2019 às 01:01)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo com tempo fresco. Infelizmente os modelos cortaram bastante na precipitação, e na próxima semana pouco deverá chover por aqui.  Esperemos é que a previsão de chuva na segunda metade do mês não seja retirada do mapa. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,0°C
Mín: 6,4°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,1°C
Mín: 5,6°C

Agora estão 11,9°C e céu muito nublado. Amanhã deveremos ter a passagem de uma frente bem fraquinha. Não deverá sequer acumular 1 mm por aqui. No entanto, é melhor do que nada.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2019 às 01:48)

Cheguei agora a casa vindo de Alenquer parte do caminho para o Alto concelho foi feito com nevoeiro...temperatura muito amena, nem parece q estamos em Dezembro.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2019 às 02:15)

morrinha agora..


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou comm céu muito nublado, e neveoiro, com visibilidade inferior a 150 metros, e já choveu alguma coisa durante a madrugada, pois o chão está todo molhado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia a todos. Nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha é o prato do dia...







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 09:43)

Começou agora mesmo a cair mais uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2019 às 09:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dias de céu limpo e agradáveis. Estamos então de volta ao regime dos restos que deverá deixar alguma chuva fraca amanhã aqui pelo litoral. A chuva de dia 12, que parecia ser algo decente, lá desapareceu tendo sido substituída por um anticiclone de 1040.
> 
> O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro e a tarde foi bastante agradável. Cá ficam algumas fotos...
> ...


Vai bem composto o Lis  Tens de ir espreitar a nascente, deve estar interessante por estes dias. Belas fotos Jorge


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 10:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Começou agora mesmo a cair mais uns aguaceiros fracos.


Olá Pedro, tudo bem? Por aqui também está tudo bem molhado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2019 às 10:11)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ainda não houve nada de precipitação, nem de nevoeiro. No entanto, está um tempo muito abafado, com 15,3°C, céu nublado e humidade relativa de 96%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 10:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro, tudo bem? Por aqui também está tudo bem molhado!



Olá Luis, afinal foi só uns aguaceiros passageiros, o nevoeiro esse sim continua, e está bem molhado de facto.


----------



## RStorm (8 Dez 2019 às 11:42)

Bom dia

O dia começou com céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro em altitude, que entretanto se dissipou a meio da manhã.
Neste momento o céu permanece nublado, mas o sol está a querer espreitar. Nada de chuva até agora...

Mínima: *10,3ºC *
T. Atual: *17,4ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## amarusp (8 Dez 2019 às 13:24)

Pela Lousã o dia encontra-se, céu nublado com bastante neblina. Caíram alguns pingos


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2019 às 13:29)

vai pingando por aqui...


----------



## amarusp (8 Dez 2019 às 14:00)

Lousã, agora sim, chuva fraca e contínua mas que se entranha no solo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 14:02)

Os aguaceiros fracos estão de volta, e o nevoeiro ainda continua por cá, embora agora esteja mais concentrado em zonas de vale.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2019 às 15:04)

Boas,

Nevoeiro e morrinha.
1 mm acumulados

----

Hoje lá fui buscar o sensor ao vale de um dos afluentes da ribeira de Colares.
Epa grande galo, o sensor estava todo atrofiado devido a água da humidade ou da morrinha da madrugada, perdi assim os dados da minima absoluta de quarta até hoje. Enfim para a próxima tenho que isolar ainda mais.
De resto terça estará uma madrugada de inversões pois mesmo aqui onde vento raramente pára, vai estar muito fraco.
Pretendo assim fazer os registos das mínimas do Pisão e Atrozela.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2019 às 15:22)

chuvisca


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2019 às 15:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Aviso MeteoPT.com*
> As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
> Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


Boa tarde

De volta aos nimbostratus dos sectores quentes trazidos na circulação do dominante anticiclone e das depressões afastadas para norte.

18,0°C
84%
W fraco, < 10 Km/h ( < 4 Km/h a maior parte do tempo).

Erva verde curta mas não há acumulações, poças ou lamaçal. Os solos aqui estão pouco carregados de humidade.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2019 às 16:27)

já não chove aqui, ainda choveu qq coisa, deu para ir mantendo a humidade.
Os modelos voltam a melhorar para os próximos tempos aqui para o Centro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 16:54)

Morrinha continua e nevoeiro cada vez mais cerrado... é até à porta de casa! A condução está perigosa de certeza...

Edit: O radar não mostra nada mas os beirais correm bem...


----------



## RStorm (8 Dez 2019 às 18:43)

Boa Noite

A tarde foi a continuação da manhã: céu nublado, neblina e tempo abafado.
Em termos de chuva, apenas caiu uma ténue morrinha/borrifos que nem molhou o chão  

Extremos de hoje: *10,3ºC / 18,8ºC 
*
T. Atual: *16,1ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2019 às 18:46)

morrinha por aqui novamente, agora a cair bem!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 19:19)

Este inicio de noite segue já com nevoeiro cerrado, e bastante húmido, é bom para deixar mais alguma humidade no solo, pois durante o dia apenas caiu alguns aguaceiros fracos, nada de muito significante, para quem irá conduzir, é que é pior pois as condições de visibilidade estão bem reduzidas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2019 às 23:51)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia diferente dos anteriores, com céu nublado e nevoeiro a partir da tarde, que acumulou 0,2 mm.  Como já disse por aqui, não aparece nada no Wunderground porque, quando a estação passa os dados para a plataforma de Internet, todos os acumulados registados abaixo de 0,2 mm são retirados da tabela. 
Bem, era o que se estava à espera no dia de hoje. Acumulados muito pouco expressivos. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,2°C
Mín: 11,8°C
Prec: 0,2 mm (humidade)

*Corroios *
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 12,3°C 

Agora estão 14,7°C e continua o nevoeiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2019 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Ontem á noite estava já formado um denso nevoeiro, e por sinal, ás 3 da manhã já estava tudo limpo, como se nada fosse, e hoje de manhã, o dia começou novamente com neveiro cerrado, e muita humidade, mas agora começa-se já a dissipar, devido ao sol.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Dez 2019 às 15:21)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Pois é, tem havido muito pouca coisa para relatar !  Nem frio, nem calor, enfim... Ao contrário do dia enfadonho de ontem, hoje parece que estamos em plena Primavera  Vamos ver o que nos reserva os próximos tempos, promessas tem aparecido alguma coisa, mas constantemente a serem adiadas, contudo acredito numa segunda quinzena do mês com muito menos influência do anticiclone, vamos ver 

*Tatual:* 18.5ºc, 52% de HR , e vento fraco predominante de NNW


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2019 às 16:42)

Boas!

Ontem aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo tivemos alguns períodos de chuvisco, principalmente durante a tarde. Hoje tivemos uma manhã com a algum nevoeiro alto e durante a tarde temos tido Sol e nuvens altas.


----------



## RStorm (9 Dez 2019 às 17:43)

Boa Tarde

Voltámos ao tempo soalheiro 

O dia foi agradável com céu geralmente pouco nublado por nuvens altas, temporariamente com nuvens baixas até final da manhã. Ocorreu algum nevoeiro durante a madrugada.
O vento esteve maioritariamente nulo, mas por vezes levantava-se uma pequena brisa de N de forma temporária.

Extremos de hoje: *11,5ºC* */ 16,6ºC 
*
T. Atual: *13,4ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2019 às 17:56)

Boas 

Hoje de manhã la instalei 2 sensores um no Pisão e outro na Atrozela.
Estou curioso para ver que mínima vai ser registada na Atrozela pois nunca fiz qualquer registo de minima por lá. 
Prevejo boa inversão e mínima na ordem dos 2 graus, há hipótese de serem mais baixas, mas o vento é que vai ditar tudo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 19:40)

Começou agora um nevoeiro muito cerrado que veio de repente... até parece que está morrinha...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2019 às 00:34)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi mais um dia de sol. O céu esteve limpo e o vento foi fraco. Nada a apontar. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,2°C
Mín: 8,1°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,6°C
Mín: 7,7°C 

Agora estão 7,7°C e está um nevoeiro bem espesso lá fora. Inclusive desde a meia-noite a estação já acumulou 0,2 mm devido à humidade.


----------



## amarusp (10 Dez 2019 às 08:13)

Lousã, céu praticamente limpo, alguns cirrus.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2019 às 09:11)

Boas,

Bastante frio nos pontos mais frios do concelho.

Minimas registadas
Atrozela: 0 graus
Pisão: 1 grau

Geada muito tenue,provavelmente houve algum vento de madrugada.
Bem interessante o registo da Atrozela conseguiu ter mínima inferior ao Pisão.
Caso consiga tenho que continuar a fazer registos por lá, é mais um pequeno vale mas com bruta inversão.
Saí de casa com. 7,4 graus, cheguei à zona do sensor instalado na Atrozela estavam 0,8 graus.Que choque.


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2019 às 09:24)

Boas!

Manhã de nevoeiro denso aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, o termómetro do carro marcava 5ºC aqui a caminho de Coruche.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2019 às 09:30)

Ficam alguns registos da Atrozela. 
A inversão do Pisão está mais que estudado/analisado. 
Provavelmente vou tomar mais atenção à inversão da Atrozela.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2019 às 09:32)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresquinha por Loures sem nevoeiro, o meu sensor registou mínima de *5,1ºC*. Pelas 08h o termómetro da farmácia do LoureShopping marcava *2ºC.* Formou-se alguma geada nos campos mais abertos e carros expostos.

Por Alvalade só há sinais de nevoeiro ao olhar para a margem Sul onde se vê uma camada de nuvens baixas, mas com o Cristo-Rei a olhar por cima 

--

Ontem tirei umas fotografias ao nascer-do-Sol, mas ainda não tive tempo de as passar para o computador. A ver se mais logo as consigo publicar


----------



## Geopower (10 Dez 2019 às 09:51)

Manhã de céu pouco nublado em Lisboa.
No estuário do Tejo nevoeiro a oeste e bastante  cerrado a leste. 

Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2019 às 09:59)

Bom dia,

Mínima fria de *7,1ºC *, a mais baixa deste Outono. Presumo que junto ao Parque da Paz, a temperatura tenha descido abaixo de 0ºC.
Bastante nevoeiro pela cidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Dez 2019 às 10:12)

Bom dia pessoal,

Manhã fresquinha por cá , mínima de *4.6ºc* na estação do vizinho @vortex , a minha deixou de reportar a meio da madrugada, provavelmente falta de pilha! Sem dúvida a manhã mais fria deste Outono , muito nevoeiro para NNE , mas por casa céu limpo! Neste momento ainda estão *7.1ºc* em Brejos de Azeitão, com 99% de HR devido a persistência do nevoeiro cerrado   Cada vez mais concordância dos modelos numa mudança de padrão a partir de dia 15


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 12:00)

Boa tarde a todos... geada leve por aqui esta manhã...


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2019 às 12:04)

Olá de novo!

E entretanto o Sol já brilha em Coruche depois de um início de manhã com bastante nevoeiro. Por agora Sol e nuvens altas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2019 às 12:22)

Boa tarde,
A manhã começou bem fresca, e com muita água deixada pelo orvalho, desconfio também que se formou alguma geada embora fraca, pois tendo em conta o frio que se sentia por volta das 9 da manhã.
Agora sigo com sol, e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## RStorm (10 Dez 2019 às 13:13)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou cheio de sol e com céu pouco nublado, mas a partir do final da manhã instalou-se o nevoeiro e assim continua, cerrado. A sensação lá fora é bastante fria e desagradável.

Houve boa inversão durante a madrugada, a ausência de vento assim ajudou e, pouco depois da meia-noite, foi possível avistar no vale perto da minha casa o famoso nevoeiro "fantasmagórico" da zona (térreo, junto ao chão), que já tinha relatado há algum tempo aqui no fórum 

Mínima: *5,0ºC *
T. Atual: *8,9ºC *
HR: 92% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2019 às 14:57)

Boa tarde 

Cirrus enchem o céu, em movimento de NW.
Vento fraco predomina do quadrante Leste, inferior a 10 Km/h, por vezes calma.

14,0°C
74%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2019 às 14:59)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> O dia começou cheio de sol e com céu pouco nublado, mas a partir do final da manhã instalou-se o nevoeiro e assim continua, cerrado. A sensação lá fora é bastante fria e desagradável.
> 
> ...



Ontem ao fim da tarde já se notava no campo do lado norte da cidade. 
É bastante pitoresco de facto!
É o primeiro dia este outono, o ano passado por esta altura tinham havido já muitos dias assim...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 15:40)

Hoje fomos às nascentes do Rio Lis. Foi uma desilusão. Bonita paisagem como sempre, mas o leito estava seco a partir de metade. Um velhote disse que ouve uma cheia à dois dias, mas hoje as nascentes na cabeceira estavam secas por isso não fui lá.





















Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 15:44)

Com isto se vê que ainda não choveu nada... o solo ainda absorve tudo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2019 às 18:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Com isto se vê que ainda não choveu nada... o solo ainda absorve tudo.



É bem verdade será preciso chover muito mais, aqui na minha localidade, o maior ribeiro, em termos de área geográfica que abrange, já corre, mas ainda com pouca intensidade, o outro que é mais pequeno, está completamente seco


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2019 às 18:31)

O final do dia terminou assim com estas cores, com o castelo de Torres Novas em destaque.







Créditos: Cristina Vitorino


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2019 às 18:47)

Noite segue fresca com 11,7ºC no meu sensor e 7ºC no Infantado mas não deve descer muito mais devido à aproximação do sistema frontal.

O pôr-do-Sol visto de Alvalade foi assim 

Foto com o telemóvel.




pano-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2019 às 19:17)

Dia frio, mínima de *3,8ºC* a igualar a mesma registada há uns dias atrás.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Noite segue fresca com 11,7ºC no meu sensor e 7ºC no Infantado mas não deve descer muito mais devido à aproximação do sistema frontal.
> 
> O pôr-do-Sol visto de Alvalade foi assim
> 
> ...



Ainda bem que alguém registou o pôr do sol em Lisboa, foi fenomenal!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2019 às 19:43)

Parece que hoje foi o dia das fotos, registando o bonito final de dia.
Vista sobre o rio Tejo, e ponte D. Luís, em Santarém, 






Créditos: Pedro Costa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2019 às 23:30)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo com temperaturas baixas. As mínimas foram frias, mas poderiam ter baixado ainda mais se não tivesse vindo o nevoeiro, que apenas se dissipou por volta do meio-dia. O nevoeiro foi bem espesso nos vales.  Em Corroios, por exemplo, a visibilidade era de uns 50 metros. Por outro lado, na Charneca via-se, de certa maneira, o azul do céu, obviamente misturado com a cor cinza das nuvens baixas. 
A humidade do nevoeiro acumulou 0,5 mm. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 14,9°C
Mín: 4,9°C
Prec: 0,5 mm (nevoeiro)

*Corroios*
Máx: 15,2°C
Mín: 4,1°C

A estação de Vale Figueira, local de inversão térmica, teve uma mínima de 3,6°C. 
Agora estão 8,4°C e céu limpo. Esta noite, a temperatura não está a descer tanto devido ao vento, que tem soprado constantemente de oeste desde as 23:00.


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2019 às 05:26)

Eishhhhh
05h20
Está a passar qualquer coisa por Peniche! 
Vento muito forte com rajadas. Começou do nada. Andam várias coisas a voar lá fora! Caixas que estavam fora dos contentores do lixo  voou tudo de repente!


----------



## efcm (11 Dez 2019 às 06:22)

Nevoeiro e alguma chuva na Amadora


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2019 às 06:57)

Candy disse:


> Eishhhhh
> 05h20
> Está a passar qualquer coisa por Peniche!
> Vento muito forte com rajadas. Começou do nada. Andam várias coisas a voar lá fora! Caixas que estavam fora dos contentores do lixo  voou tudo de repente!


Boas,

Por cá também está vento bastante forte, foi um aumento digamos repentino. 
Até ao momento tenho rajada máxima de 89 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Dez 2019 às 07:41)

Bom dia, 
Não estava à espera de tanta chuva hoje. A passagem da frente rendeu 2 mm. Já é melhor do que nada!  

O tempo mudou completamente em relação ao início da madrugada. Neste momento estão 12,9°C e céu nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2019 às 09:50)

Bom dia,
Por cá caiu uns bons aguaceiros moderados durante a madrugada, e por volta das 7:30, ouvia-se bem a cair no telhado.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Dez 2019 às 10:31)

Bom dia, hoje acumulou 1mm não esperava tanto, amanhã vai ser um dia Londrino, chuvisco quase todo o dia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Dez 2019 às 10:40)

Boas,

1.5mm por cá , agora ficou um vento fresquinho com uma temperatura actual em Sesimbra de 12.3ºc


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2019 às 11:00)

ainda choveu bem por S. Martinho do Porto, caiu grande carga pelas 6h30 da manhã, relato de familiar.


----------



## RStorm (11 Dez 2019 às 13:15)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, o nevoeiro dissipou-se poucos minutos logo após a minha última mensagem e deu lugar ao sol e às nuvens altas. No entanto, a frescura manteve-se ao longo do resto do dia.

Hoje, a frente da madrugada rendeu apenas *0,3 mm  *É muito pouco, esperava algo mais... 
Neste momento sigo com boas abertas de sol e vento fraco a moderado de N.

Extremos de ontem: *5,0ºC / 11,8ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *7,4ºC *
T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h 



rozzo disse:


> Ontem ao fim da tarde já se notava no campo do lado norte da cidade.
> É bastante pitoresco de facto!
> É o primeiro dia este outono, o ano passado por esta altura tinham havido já muitos dias assim...



Acredito que sim, mas eu só apenas reparei àquela hora porque foi quando saí do trabalho 
Confesso que até fiquei surpreendido quando vi, não estava à espera que ele se pudesse vir a formar. Hoje já não houve nada, que eu me tivesse apercebido...
E sim, este foi o primeiro dia em que ele ocorreu. No ano passado aconteceram mais vezes devido à longa estadia do anticiclone 

Creio que agora tão cedo não o voltaremos a ver, mas é por uma boa causa


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Dez 2019 às 17:02)

Dia segue desagradável devido ao wind chill , vento moderado de Norte por Sesimbra , com rajada máxima de 53.3km/h, e com uns atuais 11.7ºc   Na passada semana andei por Lisboa com a minha filhota para ela conhecer melhor a cidade , ficam uns registos desses dias com os sempre bonitos efeitos, e luzes de Natal 





Sunset in Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset in Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset in Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset in Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Tram in Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Christmas in Chiado, Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Christmas in Chiado, Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2019 às 17:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Com isto se vê que ainda não choveu nada... o solo ainda absorve tudo.


Pois, e aqui pela região Oeste até tem escapado porque sempre vai chovendo algo de mais significativo no meio de tantos restos... Imaginemos então nas regiões mais a sul, onde nem até mesmo nas últimas duas semanas de novembro choveu algo de jeito. Não falo pela minha zona porque até se safou nessa altura, mas terá de cair muito mais...
_____________
Por Leiria, os dias têm sido húmidos com nevoeiro de noite e pela manhã. Hoje, choveu de madrugada e amanhã deverá chover novamente. Os próximos dias vão ser basicamente uma cópia de grande parte do mês de novembro.
*7.3mm* acumulados na estação do Aeródromo.

@Ricardo Carvalho fotos magníficas!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 17:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, e aqui pela região Oeste até tem escapado porque sempre vai chovendo algo de mais significativo no meio de tantos restos... Imaginemos então nas regiões mais a sul, onde nem até mesmo nas últimas duas semanas de novembro choveu algo de jeito. Não falo pela minha zona porque até se safou nessa altura, mas terá de cair muito mais...
> _____________
> Por Leiria, os dias têm sido húmidos com nevoeiro de noite e pela manhã. Hoje, choveu de madrugada e amanhã deverá chover novamente. Os próximos dias vão ser basicamente uma cópia de grande parte do mês de novembro.
> *7.3mm* acumulados na estação do Aeródromo.
> ...


Pois... por isso eu fiquei desiludido, sempre pensei que a situação estava melhor... ainda tem que chover muito!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Dez 2019 às 18:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ontem tirei umas fotografias ao nascer-do-Sol, mas ainda não tive tempo de as passar para o computador. A ver se mais logo as consigo publicar



Deixo aqui então umas fotos do nascer-do-Sol de segunda-feira, tal como prometido 




IMG_5255 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_5261 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_5259 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

Boa noite,
Depois de uma madrugada com a passagem da superfície frontal, que rendeu 2 mm, o resto do dia foi de céu pouco nublado e tempo fresco.  

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 14,9°C
Mín: 6,8°C
Prec: 2 mm
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h N

*Corroios*
Máx: 15,3°C
Mín: 5,7°C

Agora estão 8,0°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2019 às 23:06)

Boas

1,6 mm
Rajada máxima de 89 km/h.
É impressionante a facilidade com tenho constantemente registos 80/ 90 km/h.
O ano vai fechar com os 116 km/h  em Outubro.
Este mês já tive rajada máxima de 96 km/h.
Ano claramente ventoso por cá e com muitos picos extremos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 00:30)

Por aqui está a chuviscar fraco. O chão está molhado... 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2019 às 09:25)

Bom dia,
Por cá esta manhã começou cinzenta e com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 09:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por cá esta manhã começou cinzenta e com aguaceiros fracos.


Bom dia a todos! Aguaceiros fracos por aqui também...


----------



## Geopower (12 Dez 2019 às 09:46)

Período de chuva fraca em Lisboa. Neste momento céu a tornar-se nublado com abertas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 10:03)

Chuva forte e persistente agora!

Edit: Aumenta o vento e sente-se a descida de temperatura...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 10:26)

Agora chove fraco a moderado mas persistente...


----------



## Microburst (12 Dez 2019 às 10:49)

Bom dia. Por Almada a manhã tem sido marcada por aguaceiros fracos a moderados, ainda agora cai outro novamente, por vezes com vento também mais moderado, intercalados com arco-íris e períodos de sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Dez 2019 às 11:06)

Há instantes desde Alvalade.




20191212_103917-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20191212_104622-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2019 às 12:12)

minha nova menina  no fim de uma briga com ela ontem final da tarde inicio de noite, ficamos zangados, mas hoje nos conciliamos e já está a reportar dados finalmente (tava a ver que tinha comprado com defeito...)


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 12:17)

Chuva forte e persistente outra vez...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2019 às 12:52)

joralentejano disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho fotos magníficas!!



Obrigado Jorge, a luz maravilhosa da cidade de Lisboa ajudou, tal como as luzes, e efeitos de natal  Vou deixar aqui mais umas tiradas nesses dias 

-------------------------------------

Hoje já choveu por Sesimbra, mas nada de especial ! Contudo parece que a partir de Domingo vai mesmo chover a sério, próximas run´s serão decisivas  De momento céu nublado, com uma temperatura atual de 14.1ºc, e vento moderado de NNW ! Tempo de acordo com a altura do ano que estamos  Ficam então mais uns registos da semana passada por Lisboa e Almada!




April 25th Bridge, Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Cristo Rei by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




April 25th Bridge, Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Tram in Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Wonderland , Lisboa 2019 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Wonderland , Lisboa 2019 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Wonderland , Lisboa 2019 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Wonderland , Lisboa 2019 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Boa aquisição @david 6 , parece que vem mesmo a tempo de registar um belíssimo evento!


----------



## Aine (12 Dez 2019 às 12:59)

Belas fotos Ricardo.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 13:02)

david 6 disse:


> minha nova menina  no fim de uma briga com ela ontem final da tarde inicio de noite, ficamos zangados, mas hoje nos conciliamos e já está a reportar dados finalmente (tava a ver que tinha comprado com defeito...)


Bela estação, David
Bons eventos em prespetiva

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (12 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue abafado e com céu parcialmente nublado. Por vezes caiem alguns borrifos, mas nada de significativo...  
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de N.

@Ricardo Carvalho belas fotos como sempre  Lisboa já é bonita e agora com o espirito natalício fica com toquezinho especial 

Extremos de ontem: *7,4ºC / 15,2ºC / 0,3 mm 
*
Mínima de hoje: *8,2ºC *
T. Atual: *16,4ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: N / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 14:28)

Isto aqui está um bocado agreste... para além da chuva moderada a forte e muito persistente também está bastante vento e nevoeiro cerrado... dia de Inverno!


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2019 às 14:33)

ja vai chovendo por aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2019 às 15:01)

Chove fraco por Cascais. 

Pessoal, já viram bem a previsão do ecm para a próxima segunda?
Acumulados impressionantes, talvez seja uma saída mais tresloucada... 
Para cá mete 63 mm..


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2019 às 15:35)

chuvisca  temperatura vai descendo 13.1ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 15:39)

Aqui está assim... Agreste!









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2019 às 16:00)

O final da manhã e este inicio de tarde tem sido marcado por aguaceiros fracos mas persistentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 16:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O final da manhã e este inicio de tarde tem sido marcado por aguaceiros fracos mas persistentes.


Já tenho vasos partidos na varanda...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2019 às 16:26)

Por aqui só começou a chover agora à tarde, e parece que vamos ter uma tarde/noite bem chuvosa por aqui.
Neste momento o acumulado segue nos 1,3 mm, e chove fraco pela Charneca.


----------



## srr (12 Dez 2019 às 16:28)

Parte mais Robusta da frente a chegar:

Depois de uns pingos toda a tarde, eis que agora chove moderado. ( não estava previsto tanto , boa surpresa )

Já vai nos 4 mm.


----------



## meko60 (12 Dez 2019 às 16:42)

Boa tarde.
Dia chato, ao menos que chovesse como deve ser. O acumulado segue nos 2mm.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2019 às 16:50)

realmente um dia de inverno aqui por Alenquer! Gosto.


----------



## amarusp (12 Dez 2019 às 17:13)

Chuva persistente, por vezes forte. Lousã


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2019 às 17:17)

srr disse:


> ALCANTARA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Existe ainda uma grande capacidade de encaixe, tendo em conta que ainda nem chegou a metade da capacidade.
Por cá o vento começa a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2019 às 17:17)

Boas!

Depois de uma manhã cinzenta e fresca com algumas curtos períodos de chuvisco, a tarde tem sido de chuvisco/chuva fraca de forma bem mais regular. 

A estação do IPMA de Coruche acumulou até à ultima actualização 0,7mm de precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2019 às 18:21)

Boas,
Dia de chuva fraca por Leiria e algum vento, mas nada demais. Felizmente, a partir de Domingo/Segunda este regime desaparece e se as atuais previsões se concretizassem era um autêntico sonho. 
*5.4mm* acumulados na estação do Aeródromo até ao momento.


----------



## rmsg (12 Dez 2019 às 18:42)

Tarde de chuva constante, com 29,6 mm acumulados


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2019 às 18:55)

Boas! Dia de chuva por Coimbra a partir do meio da manhã, um ou outro momento de maior intensidade, mas a valer mais pela persistência que outra coisa


----------



## remember (12 Dez 2019 às 20:15)

david 6 disse:


> minha nova menina  no fim de uma briga com ela ontem final da tarde inicio de noite, ficamos zangados, mas hoje nos conciliamos e já está a reportar dados finalmente (tava a ver que tinha comprado com defeito...)


Boa aquisição,

Boa marca, não partilha dados no wu?

Tem chovido fraco por aqui, às vezes puxada a vento, mas nada de especial... Mesmo assim, nada mau 1.1mm acumulados até agora.

Segunda e quarta parece que promete

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Dez 2019 às 20:25)

Previsões para os próximos dias vamos aguardar para ver o que acontece...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2019 às 20:26)

remember disse:


> Boa aquisição,
> 
> Boa marca, não partilha dados no wu?
> 
> ...



sim tem essa opção, mas já tive a ver e estou com algumas dúvidas mas depois tive sair nunca mais olhei para isso o resto do dia, tenho de olhar melhor, supostamente dá para meter no wu e no weathercloud


2.4mm acumulado 13.8ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

Aqui ainda não parou de chover. Chuva fraca e persistente e nevoeiro cerrado...


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2019 às 00:05)

3.6mm acumulado ontem

chuvisca ainda 14ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2019 às 08:16)

Bom dia, 
Ontem não pude escrever no fórum depois da mensagem que fiz. O acumulado, após a passagem da frente, acabou por ser de 2,6 mm.  

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu nublado e parece que vai chover, mais cedo ou mais tarde. Só que não, ou pelo menos não hoje.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2019 às 09:35)

hoje 0.4mm acumulado, sigo com 14ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2019 às 10:28)

Chuvisca bem em Coruche


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Dez 2019 às 10:59)

Bom dia pessoal,  e obrigado @Aine e @RStorm  A manhã segue com alguns chuviscos fracos , tal como  ontem!  Acumulados praticamente insignificantes , mas vai mantendo o solo húmido à superfície , em modo de preparação para o que está para cair a partir de Domingo  O ECM e o GEM são neste momento os modelos mais generosos , mas todos os outros apresentam valores muito bons de precipitação para os próximos dez dias 

Por cá o ensemble do ECM mostra.nos isto  Mas os meteogramas para qualquer zona dos país estão assim qualquer coisa


----------



## Aine (13 Dez 2019 às 11:04)

Que boas noticias!!!


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2019 às 11:25)

Chuviscos intensos de novo em Coruche


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2019 às 12:40)

Bom dia,
Por cá a manhã tem sido marcada por céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado, e ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã, mas nada de especial.


----------



## RStorm (13 Dez 2019 às 13:02)

Bom dia

Desde o meio da tarde de ontem até agora, o céu tem-se apresentado mais carregado e nublado, embora com algumas abertas passageiras.
Têm caído alguns chuviscos, que ontem apenas humidificaram o chão, mas que hoje já renderam *0,3 mm  *

Entretanto, parece que segunda e quarta serão dias bem invernais, assim como toda a semana em geral e, finalmente, parece que o sul também vai ser beneficiado 

Extremos de ontem: *8,2ºC / 16,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *14,7ºC *(Dezembro onde andas?) 
T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2019 às 13:43)

pela Fajarda só 0.8mm, digo isto só porque em Coruche apanhei mais chuva do que parece este acumulado e nota-se nas estações lá têm mais, aqui se calhar deve ter chovido menos, com 16.5ºC 78% humidade, começa a cair uns chuviscos neste momento que estou a escrever


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2019 às 13:46)

Não estava à espera que chovesse hoje, de todo. No entanto, ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco durante a manhã, acumulando 0,3 mm. Está um tempo à inglesa, _off course. _

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,0°C
Mín: 8,1°C
Prec: 2,6 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 7,7°C

Agora estão 16,2°C e céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2019 às 14:33)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Coruche temos um dia com céu muito nublado e alguns períodos de chuvisco.

Para a semana é que vai ser!


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2019 às 14:48)

bons chuvisco agora Fajarda


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

Chuva começa tímida tal como no mês passado, cerca *15 mm* e estamos a chegar a meio do mês. Felizmente, ainda muita chuva prevista.


----------



## amarusp (13 Dez 2019 às 22:18)

Ontem na Lousã 39 mm, boa colheita!


----------



## remember (14 Dez 2019 às 01:29)

Bem, a coisa cada vez está com melhor aspecto hehe

Quinta, 2mm nada mau, para o que estava previsto Sexta apenas 0.2mm mas já era de esperar.

Agora, 12.9°C e 83% de HR.

Vamos ver se a previsão melhora ou piora, o domingo pelo menos, cada vez está melhor












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2019 às 08:42)

Boas,
A previsão do vento para  o dia 19 à tarde/noite está algo preocupante e sendo de SO, pode trazer mais problemas pois por cá temos poder de encaixe mas nas recorrentes fortes nortadas.
Para Alcabideche está assim:
Velocidade média de 86 km/h... 



upload pic


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2019 às 09:28)

11.9ºC 0.4mm acumulado

bem espero que se concretize esta semana que vem ai, quero testar a nova estação como deve ser, estes chuviscos e vento fraco pouca coisa testa


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2019 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã começou cinzenta e com nevoeiro pouco denso, que já se vai dissipando.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2019 às 11:02)

Bom dia, 
Ontem, o dia foi de céu nublado e tempo muito húmido. O acumulado foi de 0,3 mm, devido a aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.  

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,0°C
Mín: 12,5°C
Prec: 0,3 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,4°C
Mín: 11,8°C

Desde a meia-noite de hoje, já passaram por aqui 2 aguaceiros fracos que acumularam 1 mm. Não estava nada à espera que chovesse hoje. 
Agora está céu limpo e estão 15,8°C.


----------



## RStorm (14 Dez 2019 às 14:53)

Boa Tarde

Segue mais um dia ameno e com céu parcialmente nublado, apresentando-se encoberto até meio da manhã.
O vento sopra fraco de SW, com algumas rajadas moderadas durante a manhã.

Ontem ainda caiu mais aguaceiro fraco a meio da tarde, sem acumulação. A partir daí não caiu mais nada, que eu tivesse reparado...

Extremos de ontem: *14,7ºC / 17,6ºC / 0,3 mm  
*
Mínima de hoje: *11,4ºC *
T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2019 às 15:26)

Boas! Céu com nuvens altas pela Figueira, de manhã ainda choveu


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2019 às 21:01)

Boas
0,5 mm
Ha pouco caía uma morrinha



Final de dia junto ao Atlântico, a norte do Abano(Cascais).




Já agora passei pela estação das Almoinhas Velhas, a mesma está no wunderground.



hosting pictures



host an image


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2019 às 22:13)

Relativamente ao dia de amanhã, lá começa o evento de precipitação.
Tendo em conta o rumo de vento(so) e respectivo ar saturado de humidade, com essa saturação como é normal bem mais vincada em altitude, acredito que possa chover mais do que os modelos apontam.
Estou curioso com a estação de Belas (cota 300 mts) muita chuva orografica certamente. A estação que os membros @Tonton e @guisilva5000 partilham dados.




Desde Outubro.
Outubro: 50 mm
Novembro: 167 mm
Dezembro: 17 mm

Esta chuva vem em muito boa altura, pois apesar do mês passado ter sido muito bom para a recuperação, é notorio que precisamos de mais uns 100 mm/150 mm.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (14 Dez 2019 às 22:34)

Este fim de tarde e início de noite já chuviscou por Lisboa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 00:58)

Boa noite, 
Ontem foi um dia de céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã (e também ao final da noite). O acumulado foi de 1,3 mm.  

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 12,0°C
Prec: 1,3 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,9°C
Mín: 11,7°C

Agora estão 13,4°C e céu nublado. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro pré-frontal bem forte por aqui, mas curto. O acumulado desde a meia-noite segue com 1 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 09:16)

Boas

Vai chovendo !

0,5 mm

Bem o episódio de vento na próxima quinta feira à tarde/noite está perigoso, há inclusive concordância entre os modelos.
A ser verdade os valores previstos, posso bater o registo da rajada máxima anual de 116 km/h do passado mês de Outubro.
Para Alcabideche dao ventos médios de 75 km/h/80 km/h!
Para a serra, na Peninha dão ventos  medios de 110 km/h!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Por cá esta manhã de domingo começou bem cinzenta, e molhada, pois já caiu uns aguaceiros fracos no final da madrugada/inicio de manhã.


----------



## Thomar (15 Dez 2019 às 09:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Vai chovendo !
> 
> ...


Bom dia. Ainda não me tinha apercebido desse evento, para aqui o *ECMWF dá rajadas de 120km/h* ao inicio do de sexta-feira, *uma verdadeira brutalidade!!! *


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 09:47)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Ainda não me tinha apercebido desse evento, para aqui o *ECMWF dá rajadas de 120km/h* ao inicio do de sexta-feira, *uma verdadeira brutalidade!!! *



Sim esqueci-me de mencionar no post que é um evento que pode ocorrer em grande parte do país.
Até quinta à noite/sexta deverá chover bastante, os solos mais saturados e vento muito forte pode potenciar ainda mais a queda de árvores. Esperemos que as entidades competentes façam o seu trabalho de prevenção.


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2019 às 10:38)

0.4mm acumulado, 14.5ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 11:32)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 11:59)

Bom dia, 
Desde a última mensagem caiu outro aguaceiro, sendo que o acumulado segue nos 1,3 mm. E parece que vem lá outro aguaceiro pré-frontal!  

Agora está sol e estão 16,3°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 12:20)

4,5 mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 12:35)

Boa tarde a todos! Aqui ainda não choveu desde a manhã mas está escuro e o radar promete!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 12:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Aqui ainda não choveu desde a manhã mas está escuro e o radar promete!



Olá Luís, então parece que hoje estamos trocados aqui acabou de cair uns bons aguaceiros moderados durante mais de 1 hora.
O radar está bem composto de facto.


----------



## Aine (15 Dez 2019 às 12:40)

Chove por Cascais!! Agora mais calmo....


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 12:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olá Luís, então parece que hoje estamos trocados aqui acabou de cair uns bons aguaceiros moderados durante mais de 1 hora.
> O radar está bem composto de facto.


Olá Pedro! Ainda bem... não é preciso vir toda para cá! Vai vir que chegue para todos, só espero que não faça estragos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 12:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro! Ainda bem... não é preciso vir toda para cá! Vai vir que chegue para todos, só espero que não faça estragos...



Pois, parece que pelo menos agora desta vez vai ser melhor destribúido de melhor forma pelo nosso país, e isso é o que interessa, claro que em locais que onde já choveu muito, a situação pode não ser muito favorável.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 12:54)

Que bela carga neste momento, esta zona saiu na rifa, está visto.
6 mm ja ca cantam.

A estação de Galamares, Sintra lá voltou depois de uma ausência algo prolongada.
Olhos postos nessa estação pois como se sabe embora estando a baixa altitude (53mts) sofre efeito impressionante na precipitação por estar colada à base da vertente norte da serra.  Hoje segue nos 8 mm. Grandes acumulados em perspectiva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 12:54)

Começou a chuviscar agora...

Edit: fraco a moderado e persistente...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 13:00)

À pouco ocorreu mais um aguaceiro. 1,5 mm acumulados até agora. 
Venha mais um!


----------



## RStorm (15 Dez 2019 às 13:15)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue abafado e parcialmente nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade na última hora.
O acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm *graças a um aguaceiro que ocorreu pouco depois da meia-noite. Desde aí não choveu mais... veremos a tarde  
Bastante notável a olho nu, o efeito orográfico na Arrábida. 

Extremos de ontem: *11,4ºC / 17,7ºC 
*
T. Atual: *17,4ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 14:10)

Mais um aguaceiro forte por aqui, mas de curta duração. 1,8 mm acumulados.  
Veremos o que acontece quando a frente passar. Pelo radar está com bom aspeto.


----------



## meko60 (15 Dez 2019 às 15:21)

Boa tarde.
Aqui por Almada, ainda não caiu um gota desde esta manhã, o acumulado q tenho (0.2mm) foi do início da madrugda. Será que nos vai tocar alguma coisa?


----------



## RStorm (15 Dez 2019 às 15:22)

Por aqui, apenas têm caído alguns pingos das "pontas" dos aguaceiros... mas vê-se boas células a passar no horizonte.
O vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## marcoguarda (15 Dez 2019 às 15:44)

Por volta das 14h caiu um aguaceiro tímido aqui em Leiria, agora está só nublado. Olhei agora para o radar, e não está tudo a passar ao lado, entrando em terra só acima de Coimbra/Aveiro?


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2019 às 16:02)

marcoguarda disse:


> Por volta das 14h caiu um aguaceiro tímido aqui em Leiria, agora está só nublado. Olhei agora para o radar, e não está tudo a passar ao lado, entrando em terra só acima de Coimbra/Aveiro?



era o esperado, no máximo temos uns aguaceiros mais fracos de vez em quando, só pa noite é que começa a descer


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,
Apanhei agora uma chuvada valente com aguaceiros fortes, durante cerca de 10 minutos, que foi quanto chegou para deixar as valas das estradas a correr com algum alguma intensidade, estive quase para encostar, pois nem com o limpa-vidros no máximo conseguia ver a estrada.


----------



## Dematos (15 Dez 2019 às 16:47)

Ainda não começou chover, tem estado a ameaçar desde o fim da manhã! Vento fraco;14,5°C


----------



## Geopower (15 Dez 2019 às 16:48)

Por Glória do Ribatejo dia de céu encoberto com chuva fraca no início da manhã. Vento moderado de SW. Frente deverá chegar no início da noite.
Campos bem verdejantes no entanto as linhas de água ainda correm pouca ou nenhuma água.
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2019 às 16:55)

Boa Tarde,
Por Leiria, só ainda chuviscou. A frente praticamente não desce para Sul, tal como os modelos previam, originando assim grandes acumulados na região do Porto, Aveiro etc. Só daqui a algumas horas é que a frente deverá começar a afetar esta zona. 
Neste momento, vão passando uns aguaceiros ao lado:


----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Dez 2019 às 17:02)

Aguaceiro por Almada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 17:20)

Por aqui esta tarde tem sido espetacular. Apesar do regime de aguaceiros, a chuva tem sido quase contínua. O acumulado do dia segue nos 8,4 mm. E ainda nem sequer chegou a frente!   

Um dia que já está claramente a superar as minhas expectativas. Não esperava tanta chuva tão cedo.


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2019 às 17:30)

Finalmente pouca chuva (0.4mm) os ventos dominantes (S) fizeram o seu trabalho, agora não vamos escapar dos pesados chuveiros para esta noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 18:04)

Já chove bem...


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2019 às 18:06)

Já chove bem aqui no Alto Concelho de Alenquer! Deixa cair!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 18:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já chove bem...



O radar mostra bem que ela está aí já em aproximação, de momento aqui ainda não chove, mas o vento já sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2019 às 18:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já chove bem...



apenas uma grande precipitação (0.6mm) aqui, mas o vento é muito leve então os chuveiros seguirão um ao outro


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2019 às 18:14)

Já chove! Lá se vai aproximando...
Deverá chover a noite inteira e tenho a certeza o Rio Lís vai encher de maneira valente.


----------



## meko60 (15 Dez 2019 às 18:14)

Já choveu,mas pouco.2,8mm acumulados. Pelo que mostra o radar do IPMA,talvez para o final do dia, a coisa se agrave .


----------



## fsl (15 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

Em Nova-Oeiras ainda só caíram 0,4 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 18:30)

Estou a ver que estou a ter muita sorte por aqui. O acumulado do dia de hoje já vai nos 9,7 mm, fruto de vários aguaceiros seguidos.  
Que venha a superfície frontal!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2019 às 19:01)

Vai chovendo há algumas horas na Figueira


----------



## RStorm (15 Dez 2019 às 19:05)

Caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos prolongados agora no final do dia. O acumulado segue nos *1,2 mm*. 
Neste momento sigo, novamente, com boas abertas e o vento parece que calmou. A frente promete... 

Extremos de hoje: *12,2ºC **/ **17,4ºC **/ **1,2 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (15 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estou a ver que estou a ter muita sorte por aqui. O acumulado do dia de hoje já vai nos 9,7 mm, fruto de vários aguaceiros seguidos.
> Que venha a superfície frontal!


Deve haver algum íman para a chuva aí na Charneca só pode, vai lá vai...  Diz-me onde o compraste, que eu também quero


----------



## Dematos (15 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

Já vai caíndo, acerca de 20minuts!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 19:18)

RStorm disse:


> Deve haver algum íman para a chuva aí na Charneca só pode, vai lá vai...  Diz-me onde o compraste, que eu também quero


Na realidade não sei qual é a razão pela qual chove mais por aqui. É que não há nenhuma montanha nesta zona, a terra é toda chã. 
Os acumulados aqui deste sítio só são ultrapassados pelos da Serra da Arrábida/Azóia, aqui na Margem Sul.


----------



## RStorm (15 Dez 2019 às 19:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Na realidade não sei qual é a razão pela qual chove mais por aqui. É que não há nenhuma montanha nesta zona, a terra é toda chã.
> Os acumulados aqui deste sítio só são ultrapassados pelos da Serra da Arrábida/Azóia, aqui na Margem Sul.


Podem ser os efeitos do oceano juntamente com a mata da Apostiça/Medos  Com este pré-frontal de SW e o transporte de ar húmido sob essa zona pode ditar toda essa chuva


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2019 às 19:43)

Neste momento só morrinha aqui em Alenquer.
Tenho relatos de grande porrada a cair em S. Martinho do Porto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 19:46)

Há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro, mas desta vez fraquinho. O acumulado de hoje segue nos 9,9 mm, a pique de chegar aos 10 mm, ainda antes da frente, que está com muito bom aspeto no radar.


----------



## amarusp (15 Dez 2019 às 19:47)

Na Lousã,  pouca chuva e algum vento


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 20:01)

Precipitação relativamente próxima. 


photoupload


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2019 às 20:02)

Sei que estou a incomodar-te com os meus planos.
Sensor AQI (SDS011 PPM2.5/10) na sua área.
Actualmente 5 em Portugal, um 6º em pouco tempo perto de Aveirio estará em funções.
A relação entre vento, temperatura e especialmente tempo (aquecimento,...) é interessante de observar.

Alcobaca Eu faço testes de energia solar, por isso às vezes está desligado.:
https://maps.luftdaten.info/grafana...-sensor-view?orgId=1&panelId=2&var-node=33204
Amora(sul Lisboa):
https://maps.luftdaten.info/grafana...e-sensor-view?orgId=1&panelId=2&var-node=4638

Eu também tenho outro AQi PurpleAir, mas ele consome muita energia para o meu sistema solar.
Normalmente, um sensor de ruído chegaria em breve.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 20:07)

Começa a chuva forte e persistente agora...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 20:08)

Quinta vai ser a varrer de norte a sul, impressionante.
@Candy mete lá aí a estação do Ipma a trabalhar. 














upload pics online


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2019 às 20:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começa a chuva forte e persistente agora...



aqui também, uma noite chuvosa em perspectiva.


----------



## Candy (15 Dez 2019 às 20:49)

Chuvada monumental em Peniche.
Esta célula vem bem carregada


----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Dez 2019 às 20:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro, mas desta vez fraquinho. O acumulado de hoje segue nos 9,9 mm, a pique de chegar aos 10 mm, ainda antes da frente, que está com muito bom aspeto no radar.



E em corroios será igual? Estou perto de Corroios e não dei por chover nada de especial hoje. Apenas dois aguaceiros mais fortes.


----------



## amarusp (15 Dez 2019 às 20:55)

Lousã, com chuva moderada, vento mais forte só na serra.


----------



## Rui Alex (15 Dez 2019 às 20:57)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> E em corroios será igual? Estou perto de Corroios e não dei por chover nada de especial hoje. Apenas dois aguaceiros mais fortes.


Estou na cruz de pau. Olhando para o radar, a festa parece estar quase a acabar e aqui nem sequer chegou a começar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 20:58)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> E em corroios será igual? Estou perto de Corroios e não dei por chover nada de especial hoje. Apenas dois aguaceiros mais fortes.


Os acumulados na zona foram estes, na rede *Wunderground*:  
- Amora: 6,6 mm 
- Barrocas: 6,1 mm 
- Almada: 3,1 mm 
- Vale Fetal: 4,1 mm

Dado o contexto geográfico, em Corroios devem ter caído uns 6 mm hoje.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

Rui Alex disse:


> Estou na cruz de pau. Olhando para o radar, a festa parece estar quase a acabar e aqui nem sequer chegou a começar.


Não me parece... Aliás, a situação atual até já estava previsto pelo ECMWF. A  frente ficará estável no Norte e na Galiza durante o dia de hoje e só de madrugada é que descerá em latitude, afetando todo o país com força na segunda-feira.  Semelhante a 13 de outubro deste ano. 

Hoje à meia-noite: 






Às 6:00 de amanhã: 





Ao meio-dia de amanhã:


----------



## Jopiro (15 Dez 2019 às 21:10)

A confirmar-se que o anticiclone vai descer um pouco e que se pode formar uma depressão frente a Portugal continental, pode ser que finalmente a seca diminua em todo a país mesmo no Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## Candy (15 Dez 2019 às 21:17)

Continua a cair com bastante intensidade.

Quarta e quinta-feira é que vai ser! Vamos ver se enfrequece ou não até lá. 
Até agora não enfraqueceu...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Dez 2019 às 21:43)

Boa noite pessoal,

Evento a começar por cá, tudo o que tem caído até agora , e também não foi muito , foram bônus  Depois de alguns aguaceiros fracos pré-frontais durante o dia, a frente começa agora a descer em latitude, e a noite/manhã prometem ser bem regadas, tal como resto da semana, e possivelmente até ao natal  Radar com uma aparência fantástica como à muito não se via 


3.1mm, e daqui por uma semana fazemos as contas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2019 às 21:47)

wow grande carga aqui em Alenquer. Vai caindo bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 21:47)

Sigo com 8 mm.

Galamares, Sintra segue nos 13 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

8.28 mm tem a estação mais próximo de mim, a cerca de 5km em Aldeia Galega. Metade dos quais na ultima hora.
pensei em algo mais expressivo, continua a cair bem!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

Há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro bem forte por aqui. O acumulado já seguia acima dos 10 mm, nos 10,4 mm. 
Entretanto voltou a chover. 10,7 mm acumulados no dia de hoje. O acumulado mensal segue nos 20 mm.


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Dez 2019 às 22:04)

Dilúvio em Alfeizerão 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (15 Dez 2019 às 22:10)

jamestorm disse:


> 8.28 mm tem a estação mais próximo de mim, a cerca de 5km em Aldeia Galega. Metade dos quais na ultima hora.
> pensei em algo mais expressivo, continua a cair bem!



Confirmo. Chove copiosamente!


----------



## Geopower (15 Dez 2019 às 22:17)

Chove moderado em Lisboa. Vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 22:22)

Depois de um primeiro aguaceiro forte a chuva aumenta agora de intensidade...


----------



## Marco pires (15 Dez 2019 às 22:25)

a chover bem agora por aqui no pinhal novo, temperatura 14º


----------



## meko60 (15 Dez 2019 às 22:32)

Boas.
Até agora nada de especial em , 3,8mm acumulados e 14ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2019 às 22:47)

Boa noite!

Aqui perto do Biscainho tivemos um dia de céu quase sempre muito nublado, no entanto a precipitação não passou de uns "borrifos" em que a acumulação não deve ter chegado a 1mm.


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2019 às 22:47)

Boas,

Nada mau para hoje hehe dados do dia:













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 22:51)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui continua a festa. 11,2 mm acumulados. 
É um aguaceiro atrás do outro (embora fracos, como é óbvio). 

E, só para provar que os meus dados não estão errados, uma estação NETATMO a 600 metros de casa acumula, até agora, 10,5 mm. Uma outra estação NETATMO a 1500 metros de casa acumula apenas 6,5 mm. Ou seja, os acumulados são muito localizados nesta zona.


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2019 às 22:55)

Quinta-feira está cada vez melhor!!!






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 23:11)

remember disse:


> Quinta-feira está cada vez melhor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso é baseado em que modelo?Quinta promete... 
Para cá o ecmwf também está louco, mete 63 mm.


----------



## Manuel Amador (15 Dez 2019 às 23:16)

Precipitação com força agora em Samora Correia, depois de um dia "indeciso"


----------



## meko60 (15 Dez 2019 às 23:59)

Parece-me que vou terminar o dia com 5,2mm de acumulado, apressão atmosférica tem vindo a baixar paulatinamente,vai nos 1003hPa.
Temperatura 13ºC .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2019 às 00:06)

Entretanto, ainda antes da meia-noite, voltaram a cair uns aguaceiros. O acumulado subiu para os 12,5 mm.  

Os dados de ontem foram os seguintes: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,8°C
Mín: 12,3°C
Prec: 12,5 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 12,4°C 

Agora estão 12,8°C e céu limpo. Hoje vai ser a valer. Ou pelo menos é o que dizem os modelos...


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2019 às 00:20)

antes da meia noite 4.4mm
dia de hoje sigo com 0.8mm e 13ºC


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2019 às 06:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isso é baseado em que modelo?Quinta promete...
> Para cá o ecmwf também está louco, mete 63 mm.


Bom dia, 

Pelas previsões e seguindo as mesmas, parece-me ser do ECMWF, pelo menos tem sido quase sempre certeiro, claro com excessos negativos, assim como positivos em relação ao real. Ontem por exemplo tinha 6.7mm de previsão e passou dos 10mm

Chove bem agora as previsões mantém-se animadas para a semana, escapando apenas grande parte do dia de amanhã.

Pressão nos 995.8 hPa

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 07:04)

Bom dia alegria 

Mas que bela maneira de acordar, toca a desfrutar pessoal 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Dez 2019 às 07:10)

Bom dia.. bem, para quem viu a previsão para quinta feira no windguru ontem e vê hoje, aqui na minha zona foi um corte drástico, tanto na precipitação, como no vento e na agitação marítima 
Parece que a animação vai passar toda no sul, são boas notícias porque bem precisam 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (16 Dez 2019 às 08:12)

Por aqui nao tem chovido quase nada nas ultimas horas, hoje apenas 3 mm acumulados na estação mais próxima. 
Ontem sim choveu muito bem! Espero que ainda venha, segundo o radar esta a cair bem a Sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2019 às 08:20)

jamestorm disse:


> Por aqui nao tem chovido quase nada nas ultimas horas, hoje apenas 3 mm acumulados na estação mais próxima.


Bom dia, 
Pois é, parece que o dia de hoje, por aqui, está a ser um fiasco. Estava à espera de mais de 6,1 mm acumulados.  Enfim, melhores dias virão! 
Neste momento chove bem em Corroios e em Vale Figueira, mas lá para a Aroeira nem uma pinga há quase 1 hora.


----------



## meko60 (16 Dez 2019 às 08:24)

Bom dia!
4,8mm acumulados.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Dez 2019 às 08:24)

Pois, não era suposto já ter caído uns bons 20 ou 30 mm aqui na Área de Lisboa? Cheira um pouco a fiasco sim, mas vamos aguardar pois segundo o radar está a entrar mais chuva. 



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Pois é, parece que o dia de hoje, por aqui, está a ser um fiasco. Estava à espera de mais de 6,1 mm acumulados.  Enfim, melhores dias virão!
> Neste momento chove bem em Corroios e em Vale Figueira, mas lá para a Aroeira nem uma pinga há quase 1 hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 08:24)

Boas, 

Por cá até ao momento 4 mm.
Chuvisca.


----------



## srr (16 Dez 2019 às 08:27)

Abrantes ;

Por cá até ao momento 4 mm.
Chuvisca.
"Muita parra e pouca uva"


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 08:43)

Bom dia,
Por Leiria, chove de forma fraca a moderada. Não tem chovido muito, o acumulado de hoje até ao momento na estação do Aeródromo é de *5.5mm*.
Ontem acumulou* 9.4mm.*


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Dez 2019 às 08:59)

Não sei o acumulado, mas em Samora choveu bastante, alias passou a noite toda a cair.


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Dez 2019 às 09:06)

Bom dia

Samora neste momento com bastante água a cair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 09:19)

Bom dia,
Por cá sigo com aguaceiros moderados pelo menos desde as 5 da manhã sem interrupções.
Tem sido uma boa rega, não haja dúvidas, e ainda foi só o inicio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 09:36)

Bom dia a todos. Agora está a chover bem mas não tem sido sempre assim. Choveu bem de madrugada mas depois parou, ficou nevoeiro cerrado e muito escuro. Sem vento.


----------



## criz0r (16 Dez 2019 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

Valente rega que o Alentejo está a levar. Já não era sem tempo.
Acumulado total de *19.5mm* na Cova da Piedade, nada mau para o que tem sido regra neste mês.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 09:49)

Bem, o meteograma dá aqui para a Batalha 178,2mm!


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2019 às 09:57)

Boas! 

Início de manhã com muita chuva aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, com alguns períodos de muita intensidade. 
Durante a noite madrugada também se ouviu bem a chuva, aliás pouco depois do meu ultimo post, por volta das 23h começou logo a chover bem, isto depois de durante quase todo o dia de ontem a chuva não ter passado de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:01)

A chuva ainda persiste embora agora de forma fraca, numa pequena volta que dei agora, é já bem visível muita água acumulada em cima dos solos, e muita água também já a ser "despejada", pelos terrenos.
@luismeteo3, aqui o meteograma preve 191,1 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A chuva ainda persiste embora agora de forma fraca, numa pequena volta que dei agora, é já bem visível muita água acumulada em cima dos solos, e muita água também já a ser "despejada", pelos terrenos.
> @luismeteo3, aqui o meteograma preve 191,1 mm.


Olá Pedro, bom dia. Bem isso é que é! Alguma vez te lembras de ver esses valores para aí?


----------



## Geopower (16 Dez 2019 às 10:32)

Inicio de manhã com períodos de chuva fraca em Lisboa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro, bom dia. Bem isso é que é! Alguma vez te lembras de ver esses valores para aí?



Bom dia Luís, de facto acho que nunca vi, valores tão elevadas, pelo menos neste últimos 6 anos, que é desde que sigo a meteorologia para de perto.
Os valores mais elevados que me lembro acho que andavam na ordem dos 80 a 100 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bom dia Luís, de facto acho que nunca vi, valores tão elevadas, pelo menos neste últimos 6 anos, que é desde que sigo a meteorologia para de perto.
> Os valores mais elevados que me lembro acho que andavam na ordem dos 80 a 100 mm.


De facto é impressionante esse valor...


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2019 às 10:46)

A estação do IPMA aqui de Coruche acumulou hoje, até à ultima actualização, 17.2mm. De momento não chove, mas olhando para o radar (e para o céu) vem lá mais!


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2019 às 10:54)

Bom dia.
Para já, 15.6mm acumulados na Quinta do Conde.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:59)

8,6 mm acumulados
A precipitação é fraca mas persistente.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2019 às 11:02)

MSantos disse:


> A estação do IPMA aqui de Coruche acumulou hoje, até à ultima actualização, 17.2mm. De momento não chove, mas olhando para o radar (e para o céu) vem lá mais!



Chove bem de novo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 11:03)

Começou a chover bem outra vez...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 11:26)

Aguaceiros moderados novamente a cairem e de forma persistente.


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2019 às 11:57)

por aqui sigo com *23.6mm*, agora acalmou cai uns chuviscos só depois de uma noite e manhã animados, 11.7ºC


----------



## RStorm (16 Dez 2019 às 12:10)

Bom dia

*22,5 mm *acumulados desde a meia-noite   Sem dúvida o dia mais chuvoso do ano até agora, muito bom mesmo  
Acordei várias vezes ao longo da noite com barulho da chuva, que foi por vezes intensa até meio da manhã. A partir daí apenas têm caído alguns aguaceiros fracos e o céu clareou um bocado. 
Ontem, o acumulado apenas subiu até aos *2,7 mm *graças a alguns aguaceiros pré-frontais que voltaram a cair pela noite dentro. 

Mínima: *11,9ºC *
T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (16 Dez 2019 às 13:06)

Aqui em Alenquer só chuvisco, praticamente. A estação mais perto vai nos 5.6 mm....uma fartura...que fiasco por aqui! Principalmente pq ontem o dia chegou aos 13mm, esperava que hoje fosse um dia de chuva a serio!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 13:23)

Aqui vai caindo chuva certinha e persistente, moderada e por vezes forte...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 13:55)

Estou a ficar preocupado com previsao do gfs para quinta-feira.
Para Alcabideche dao 90 km/h de velocidade de vento...


----------



## Aine (16 Dez 2019 às 14:51)

É muito vento!!


----------



## meko60 (16 Dez 2019 às 14:54)

Boa tarde.
Está mais fresco, 12ºC neste momento e com 8,4mm de acumulado.A pressão atmosférica é de 993,6mb e com tendência de descida.O vento está fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 14:59)

Aqui já não chove à uma hora mas está escuro...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2019 às 15:41)

Pressão nos *994 hPa*, acumulado em* 7,8 mm* e temperatura a rondar os *11ºC*, belo dia!

Quinta-feira vai ser um dia meteolouco para Lisboa... Mais de 40 mm previstos, já para não falar do que vai chover quarta e sexta também! E calo-me mesmo quando vejo aquele mapa de ventos... medonho.


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2019 às 15:50)

volta a chover fraco, 24mm 11.7ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 16:07)

Volta a chuva persistente fraca a moderada...


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (16 Dez 2019 às 16:30)

Boa tarde sim senhor grande dia hoje aqui por Coruche, durante a manhã choveu bem o acumulado está nos 25.4mm, agora vai caindo novamente mas fraca, que bom.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 16:38)

18 mm
Muita chuva neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2019 às 16:41)

Céu bastante escuro no quadrante oeste, aparentemente com chuva intensa a aproximar-se.


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2019 às 16:47)

chuva fraca, agora um pouco mais moderada vai persistindo, acumulado vai subindo lentamente agora, sigo com *24.8mm* e a temperatura a descer com *10.7ºC*, vento muito fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 17:30)

Aqui depois de uma tarde, em que pouco choveu, agora com o inicio da noite voltaram novamente os aguaceiros fracos.

O rio Almonda, em Torres Novas, corria assim com esta intensidade esta tarde, já coloquei no tópico adequado com informação mais completa.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 17:33)

Nao esperava esta recuperação no acumulado.
20 mm.
O evento ja vai ganhando força.
Ontem : 8 mm
Hoje: 20 mm


Em relação a quinta o evento que aí vem faz lembrar um evento que assolou esta zona em Outubro de 2016, onde tive rajada máxima de 129 km/h, tendo esse registo aparecido no boletim mensal do Ipma.
Houve muitas quedas de árvore dado ter sido ventos violentos de sul. Neste caso poderá ter o mesmo efeito.Isto do quadrante é muito importante pois como se sabe é um zona terrívelmente ventosa fruto das nortadas brutais, o poder de encaixe nunca será o mesmo.


----------



## RStorm (16 Dez 2019 às 17:55)

A chuva prossegue persistente em forma fraca/chuvisco, temporariamente moderada, há várias horas e assim deverá continuar. O acumulado segue nos *26,4 mm* 
Mínima do dia a ser feita agora, *11,3ºC*. Obviamente que vai descer mais, portanto amanhã logo publicarei os extremos de hoje  
Isto sim, foi um dia digno de Dezembro 

T. Atual: *11,3ºC *
HR: 88% 
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2019 às 18:23)

Dia de chuva belga: chuva terminou quase todo o dia (11.4mm), um tecto muito baixo, visibilidade a +/- 2 km, não vi as Serras de Aire e Candeeiros durante o dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 18:25)

Toby disse:


> Dia de chuva belga: chuva terminou quase todo o dia (11.4mm), um tecto muito baixo, visibilidade a +/- 2 km, não vi as Serras de Aire e Candeeiros durante o dia.


Pois não deves ter visto... esteve sempre nevoeiro cerrado por aqui...


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois não deves ter visto... esteve sempre nevoeiro cerrado por aqui...



Esqueci-me de tirar os óculos escuros... sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 18:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois não deves ter visto... esteve sempre nevoeiro cerrado por aqui...



O mesmo se passa muitas vezes comigo cá deste lado da serra quando está nevoeiro, ou chuva mais intensa.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Dez 2019 às 18:35)

Hoje tivermos um dia com muita chuva pelo país o que é excelente.
Por aqui começou a chover forte ontem á noite e assim continuou até cerca das 8 horas da manhã.
O restante dia foi de chuva embora maioritáriamente fraca.
Díria que talvez uns 15 a 20 mms de chuva na totalidade.
A temperatura está algo baixa, estão agora 8.7ºC


----------



## meko60 (16 Dez 2019 às 18:42)

Boa noite.
Até agora acumulou 11,5mm,temperatura 10,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 18:46)

23 mm
Excelente dia de precipitação. 

Chuva fraca persistente


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 19:03)

Interessante o radar precipitação mais intensa a oeste do concelho, formou-se um íman naquela zona.
E prova disso a estação de Almoinhas ja vai em 26 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 19:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante o radar precipitação mais intensa a oeste do concelho



Por aqui igual , mas a Leste  Estação a cerca de 2km da minha casa já leva 27.4mm  Eu por casa apenas 16.7mm, mas tem chuvido o dia praticamente todo, precipitação fraca estratiforme , ótima para os solos  Evento leva 22.2mm , e ainda à tanta chuva para cair nos próximos dias!  Arrefecimento significativo como modelado, e a mínima a ser feita agora com 9.9ºc


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 19:13)

Boas,
Chuva fraca/moderada grande parte do dia em Leiria. O acumulado da estação do Aeródromo segue nos *15.7mm*.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Dez 2019 às 19:18)

Acumulados ainda abaixo dos 10 mm aqui na minha zona, estava à espera de mais em Alenquer. Ainda abaixo do dia de ontem.
A estação mais próxima tem 9.33 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2019 às 21:26)

Boas,
Por aqui, apesar de ter perdido os dados principais da estação a partir das 17:40, possuo um "reforço" desta, que comprei no passado mês de novembro. Devido a isso, consegui recuperar os 1,2 mm perdidos devido à falha de rede elétrica. 

O acumulado do dia de hoje foi de 14,7 mm. Podemos dizer que foi menor do que em outros pontos da Margem Sul (zonas a este do Rio Coina), porque foi aí que passaram grande parte dos centros de instabilidade mais ativos. 

O acumulado do evento segue nos 27,2 mm e o acumulado mensal segue nos 36,5 mm, já acima do acumulado de dezembro do ano passado!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 21:47)

Boas, 

Hoje a zona norte/noroeste do concelho teve precipitação orografica bem curiosa
26 mm.

Quinta é mais que certo que vou ter rajadas de 95-100 km/h pelo menos, não  sendo algo que não  estejamos habituados por cá ,  merece o devido acompanhamento! 
Na actual saída do gfs mete vento medio SO de 72 km/h.
Amanhã descanso na precipitação, já na Quarta e Quinta pode render no total cerca de 60 mm.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2019 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quinta é mais que certo que vou ter rajadas de 95-100 km/h pelo menos, não sendo algo que não estejamos habituados por cá , merece o devido acompanhamento!



Muitas árvores vão caír porque é de SW, estão fortalecidas mas para ventos do quadrante NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 22:19)

StormRic disse:


> Muitas árvores vão caír porque é de SW, estão fortalecidas mas para ventos do quadrante NW.



Sim, mas referia mais ao valor de rajada.
Vai mesmo dar problemas como dizes, noutro post também tinha falado na questão do rumo do vento. Sexta ou Sabado deve ir certamente à serra e vejo como estará o cenário.


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

Boas,

13.3mm acumulados, pensei realmente que chovesse mais, mesmo assim ainda vem mais chuvinha por essa semana fora.

Máxima de 13.2°C e mínima actual de 10.4°C, pressão mínima de 991.1 hPa

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2019 às 00:17)

acumulado de *25.2mm*, até quarta chuvinha 
sigo com *8.8ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Dez 2019 às 00:42)

Parece que vêm aí uns belos aguaceiros pós-frontais. Hoje se calhar ainda acumulo algo, mas quarta é que é!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2019 às 09:17)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou fresca, e com sol, que embora ainda tímido, mas já se ve, depois de uns dias de descanso.


----------



## Geopower (17 Dez 2019 às 09:53)

Manhã de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de oeste.

Panorâmica de Lisboa a NW/N a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2019 às 10:14)

Boas!

A manhã de hoje não podia ser mais diferente da de ontem! Hoje temos uma manhã luminosa de Sol com algumas nuvens altas. Logo ao início da manhã notava-se alguma névoa nos vales.

 Hoje é dia de intervalo, amanha começa a segunda parte!


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2019 às 10:42)

minima de *4.5ºC*
sigo com *11.5ºC* e céu praticamente limpo, bem diferente


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2019 às 11:09)

Boas,

O ecmwf mete 55 mm para cá na quinta.
Há alguma credibilidade na actual saída?
Impressionante
Rajada máxima


----------



## RStorm (17 Dez 2019 às 13:14)

Boa Tarde

O acumulado de ontem alcançou os *27 mm*, um dia em grande sem dúvida  
Hoje o dia segue soalheiro com céu geralmente pouco nublado e vento fraco de W. Durante a madrugada caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam *0,3 mm*. 
Venha a carga de amanhã  

Extremos de ontem: *10,6ºC / 14,3ºC / 27 mm 
*
Mínima: *7,5ºC *
T. Atual: *13,8ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2019 às 13:15)

57%
13,3°C
WNW < 15 Km/h

Céu bonito de Cumulus humilis ou mediocris,  Cirrus finos e rastos, movimento geral de W mas a rodar nos niveis baixos para SW.
Agora já há muitas poças de água nos terrenos baixos.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Dez 2019 às 16:24)

Boa tarde pessoal,

O dia de bonança "antes" da tempestade já se está a ir embora, contudo a hora de almoço foi bem agradável para almoçar numa esplanada ao sol  A nebulosidade está de volta, e durante a noite/madrugada a chuvinha estará de volta, para praticamente 48h nonstop  O vento esse é que parece não querer mesmo desaparecer das previsões , restando apenas algumas dúvidas onde será mais intenso  Depois deste intervalo, desejo a todos novo bom evento, com todas as cautelas necessárias , e quinta-feira aparenta mesmo vir a ser um dia daqueles que todos nós (meteoloucos) ansiamos o ano todo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Dez 2019 às 16:43)

Céu interessante para Sul, desde Alvalade.




20191217_161931-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20191217_163259-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Reportorio (17 Dez 2019 às 16:45)

Já está aí à porta segundo o radar.


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Dez 2019 às 16:52)

Da praça de Londres para S-SW


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2019 às 16:53)

Boas!

O céu tem estado a encobrir desde a última hora, a Elsa vem aí!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2019 às 17:47)

Boas,
Até momento o evento já deixou quase 40 mm.
Dia 15: 7 mm
Dia 16: 26 mm
Dia 17: 4 mm


Já tenho 58 mm de acumulado mensal sendo que ainda há muito mm por cair.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2019 às 18:18)

Começou a chover na zona oriental de Lisboa.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 18:24)

Apesar do que se vê no radar ainda não chove...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 18:55)

Começou agora a chuviscar!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Dez 2019 às 19:17)

Boa Noite,
Dia agradável por Leiria com algumas nuvens. 





Rio Lís com um bom caudal, que deverá aumentar bem nos próximos dias.








_______________

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado, mas não chove.


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2019 às 19:46)

aqui uns pingos também já vão molhando o chão, 10.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2019 às 20:09)

Ora bem, fiz uma ronda muito localizada nas previsões do  vento medio maximo isto segundo gfs.
O pico máximo 18h dia 19


94 km/h na Peninha(487 mts)
86 km/h na Arrabida (491 mts)
77 km/h na Malveira da Serra (150 mts)
72 km/h Alcabideche (120 mts)
65 km/h Monsanto(Lisboa) 180 mts
63 km/h Guincho (0 mts)
58 km/h Cabo da Raso (0 mts)
58 km/h Cascais (10 mts)
58 km/h Marquês de Pombal (77 mts)
54 km/h Oeiras (50 mts)
Amanhã ver se faço uma lista mais extensa.


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

pingos vão continuando, 8.9ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 21:28)

O meteograma para aqui dá 113mm... bem bom!


----------



## cactus (17 Dez 2019 às 21:50)

por aqui vai chuviscando timidamente.


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2019 às 22:00)

Boa noite,

0.8 mm acumulados da madrugada, tem caindo alguns aguaceiros mas sem acumular.

Máxima de 16.4°C e mínima de 8°C. Agora 12.3°C, 78% de HR e pressão de 1012 hPa a subir.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 22:14)

Já correm as calhas...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Dez 2019 às 23:46)

Não estava à espera de tanta chuva por hoje. O acumulado foi de 1,8 mm, e destes 1,3 mm foram o resultado duma morrinha constante durante várias horas, entre o final da tarde e o início da noite. Os outros 0,5 mm foram aguaceiros pós-frontais que caíram durante a madrugada.  

Agora já parou a morrinha. Estão 12,8°C e céu nublado.


----------



## meko60 (17 Dez 2019 às 23:55)

Boa noite.
Acaba o dia com 1,2mm de acumulado.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2019 às 00:22)

minima: *4.5ºC*
máxima: *16.1ºC*
acumulado: *0.4mm*, destes pingos chuva fraquinha do final do dia, ainda cai uns pingos
actual: *10ºC*


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2019 às 01:56)

chuva fraca já parou, ainda deu mais 0.4mm já no dia de hoje, 10.4ºC


----------



## Candy (18 Dez 2019 às 02:06)

Entretanto em Peniche já se começa a sentir o vento intensificar.


----------



## TekClub (18 Dez 2019 às 02:19)

Por aqui já vai fazendo algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 04:02)

Póvoa, zona alta, nevoeiro, chuva fraca persistente, terrenos lamacentos, tudo a escorrer água embora os acumulados desde que se iniciou a precipitação esta noite não devam passar de 2 a 3 mm.
O ramo quente do primeiro sistema frontal da "Elsa" estará agora sobre o litoral ou já terá mesmo entrado.






Para contrastar, um time-lapse às 13h de ontem, algumas horas antes de chegarem nuvens da frente:

As nuvens altas em movimento rápido de NNW estavam associadas ao segmento NNW-SSE do lacete do 'jet stream' que envolvia a "Daniel", às 0h de hoje já tendo saído da península para o mediterrâneo ocidental:


----------



## Candy (18 Dez 2019 às 05:08)

Nova actualização dos avisos do IPMA.
Para hoje quarta-feira, aviso amarelo estendido ao distrito de Leiria relativo ao vento e agitação marítima, e ao distrito de Lisboa relativo apenas à agitação marítima.
Para amanhã, quinta feira, o ipma já colocou Portugal com aviso laranja. Apenas os distritos  de Bragança, Viseu, Santarém, Portalegre e Évora permenecem com aviso amarelo.
Sexta-feira já temos avisos. Todos os distritos do litoral a norte de Lisboa, inclusive, com aviso laranja.  Santarém Viseu e Vila Real, sem avisos. Todos os outros com amarelo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2019 às 08:22)

Bom dia, 
A frente quente que passou nesta madrugada acumulou 3,6 mm.  
Hoje o dia começa com céu nublado e a temperatura atual é de 15,1°C. 

Podemos dizer que estou um pouco preocupado com a falta de avisos do IPMA aqui para o meu distrito (Setúbal), para a quinta-feira. Ou é porque vem aí algo mau ou é erro do próprio IPMA. Por alguma razão estou inclinado para a primeira possibilidade.


----------



## Candy (18 Dez 2019 às 08:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> A frente quente que passou nesta madrugada acumulou 3,6 mm.
> Hoje o dia começa com céu nublado e a temperatura atual é de 15,1°C.
> 
> Podemos dizer que estou um pouco preocupado com a falta de avisos do IPMA aqui para o meu distrito (Setúbal), para a quinta-feira. Ou é porque vem aí algo mau ou é erro do próprio IPMA. Por alguma razão estou inclinado para a primeira possibilidade.


Tem amarelo para o vento e chuva. Laranja par a agitação marítima, salvo erro 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2019 às 08:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> A frente quente que passou nesta madrugada acumulou 3,6 mm.
> Hoje o dia começa com céu nublado e a temperatura atual é de 15,1°C.
> 
> Podemos dizer que estou um pouco preocupado com a falta de avisos do IPMA aqui para o meu distrito (Setúbal), para a quinta-feira. Ou é porque vem aí algo mau ou é erro do próprio IPMA. Por alguma razão estou inclinado para a primeira possibilidade.


Bom dia,
Não vale a pena estares, até porque o evento também será algo normal para esta altura. Temos é de ter as precauções do costume, claro. 
Há 1 ano atrás, o único evento significativo de precipitação ocorrido em dezembro originou rajadas de vento superiores a 90km/h na minha zona, caíram várias árvores e houve alguns estragos e nunca houve um único aviso por parte do IPMA. Já quanto à AEMET, não se pôde dizer o mesmo.
______________
O vento vai aumentando de intensidade por Leiria.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 08:50)

Boas,

Relativamente ao distrito de Lisboa, acho curto que o aviso aponte para rajadas até 90 km/h. Onde vivo isto funciona como terra alta, e estando relativamente próximo do ponto ocidental complica muito em relação ao vento.
O próprio modelo europeu mete rajadas superiores a 100 km/h numa boa área geográfica. Haverá muito convecção o que ainda pode gerar mais vento em sitios muito localizados.
Por exemplo nestes temporais de vento de Outono /Inverno a zona oeste é quase sempre muito fustigada, falo em particular concelhos de Mafra, Torres Vedras, Sobral de Monte Agraço e Alenquer.
Acredito que eles ainda vão reactualizar avisos.
----
1,5 mm

Vento moderado de sul


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2019 às 09:45)

Bom dia,
A manhã por cá começou com aguaceiros fracos e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Sunset (18 Dez 2019 às 10:02)

Pelo radar do IPMA a frente de chuva já se aproxima a passos largos


----------



## Geopower (18 Dez 2019 às 10:04)

Manhã com céu encoberto. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2019 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

Manhã com alguma chuva fraca com céu encoberto aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. A precipitação mais intensa deve chegar ao final da tarde, possivelmente virá acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2019 às 11:47)

E depois de uma manhã de aguaceiros fracos, praticamente sem interrupções, o vento fraco a moderado começa já a soprar.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 12:48)

Bom dia
Céu encoberto.
Nimbostratus de base a 400 m aproximadamente.
Vento fraco de Sul aqui no meio urbano mas as eólicas giram a boa velocidade.
Pouca água na rua, não tem havido precipitação nas últimas horas.
Algumas pequenas abertas permitem ver o sol.

WNW 12:25





WNW 12:26





ENE 12:27





ENE 12:47


----------



## RStorm (18 Dez 2019 às 13:25)

Boa Tarde

Ontem o céu encobriu totalmente a partir do meio da tarde e caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos à noite, que subiram o acumulado para *0,6 mm*. 
Hoje sigo com céu nublado e vento moderado de Sul com rajadas. O acumulado segue nos *1,5 mm *graças aos aguaceiros que caíram ao longo da madrugada. 
Agora o sol vai espreitando... mas mais logo é que vai ser  

Extremos de ontem: *7,5ºC / 14,8ºC / 0,6 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *12,3ºC *
T. Atual: *17,9ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: S / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## remember (18 Dez 2019 às 13:29)

Boa tarde,

Ontem ainda caiu mais qualquer coisa antes da meia noite acumulando 1.4mm no total do dia.

Hoje já contabilizo 5.6mm resultantes da madrugada, vamos ver o que ainda aí vem

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dematos (18 Dez 2019 às 13:32)

Durante a manha, aguaceiro pelas 10h; neste momento muito nublado a prometer chuva, vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2019 às 14:00)

tudo calmo, tenho *1.2mm* acumulado e 16ºC, vento em geral ainda fraco, com rajadas moderadas, é esperar pela festança daqui a umas horas


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2019 às 14:02)

Por Leiria, de vez em quando caem uns chuviscos, mas não passa disso. Só daqui a umas horas é que deve animar mais. 
Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## casr26 (18 Dez 2019 às 14:18)

Zona Oeste entre Cadaval e Bombarral vamos tendo chuva fraca mas com o vento já a fazer sentir a sua presença.
Acompanhamento preparado para o final da tarde


----------



## Candy (18 Dez 2019 às 14:28)

Boa tarde

Em Peniche o vento médio já não está nada meigo. As rajadas estão a ganhar bastante força!

Se agora estamos assim...

Eu já retirei o que podia do meu terraço virado a sul. Espero que a vizinhança tenha feito o mesmo.
Agora vamos ver

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 15:17)

Há uma hora atrás, 16,0ºC, 85%, Sul < 25 Km/h.
Começou então a chover mas parou entretanto.
O aspecto do céu mantém-se o mesmo, correria de Nimbostratus de sul.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 15:19)

Boa tarde a todos! De manhã a chuva foi fraca mas agora já é mais persistente... vai-se ouvindo o vento.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 15:35)

Frente fria dupla aparenta formação intensa com intervalos na imagem de radar e de satélite:












A frente quente estava sobre a costa da região oeste cerca das 6h, e às 12h ia a meio caminho da fronteira:











Notar a queda da pressão central no núcleo satélite da "Elsa": 8 hPa em 6h = 32 hPa em 24h, ciclogénese intensa com o sector quente a enrolar-se até à Irlanda. Às 0h este núcleo teria uma pressão central à volta dos 985 hPa, cavou 6 hPa até às 6h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 15:38)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Noite e madrugada de aguaceiros rendeu 8.3mm  Agora sente-se o vento a aumentar de intensidade, com uma ou outra rajada mais forte, mas nada de mais , e hoje também não espero mais que isso! Amanhã a história é outra  Contudo hoje espero uma belíssima rega, dado que o ECM ainda prevê mais 15/20mm para aqui até à meia-noite  Radar com muito bom aspecto, e a coisa promete de facto  Bom evento a todos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 15:40)

StormRic disse:


> Frente fria dupla aparenta formação intensa com intervalos na imagem de radar e de satélite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (18 Dez 2019 às 15:41)

Boa tarde.
Até agora a nivel de precipitação, nada de jeito. Esperemos que anime para o final do dia, o vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2019 às 15:41)

Aqui no Oeste a norte de Alenquer tem chovido espaçadamente, vento mais forte hoje sem duvida. 14ºC
A minha estação da rede Netatmo mais próxima vai com 5mm.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2019 às 15:50)

já se nota um aumento da intensidade do vento, vento médio moderado com algumas rajadas um pouquinho já mais fortes, tive uma há pouco tempo de 44.6km/h, sabe tão bem ter dados de novo e esta agora apanha bem o vento de sul, não era como a última17.2ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 15:54)

Chuva moderada e persistente... o vento vai aumentando e já se ouve dentro de casa.

Edit: De repente o vento está a aumentar bastante! Só ouço coisas a cair na varanda...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2019 às 16:02)

De facto vento a aumentar e bem de intensidade... Vem aí muita chuva!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2019 às 16:02)

vento é de sul e a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 16:02)

Cabo da Roca a mostrar que o que aí vem é perigoso, vento médio SSE a Sul aumentando regularmente e às 15h com 64,4 Km/h.

Há algum valente que se atreva a subir à Peninha? 







É pena a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro ter desaparecido.


----------



## Geopower (18 Dez 2019 às 16:05)

a reportar de Almada. Chove fraco. Vento a aumentar de intensidade. Sopra moderado de SW com rajadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 16:10)

A situação aqui está rapidamente a mudar. Aumenta a chuva e o vento... a condução nas estradas deve estar a complicar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2019 às 16:10)

Chove por Alvalade, visibilidade reduzida (1 - 1,5km). O vento vai assobiando já há algumas horas, mesmo estando com as janelas todas fechadas (estar no 13º também ajuda).


----------



## Sunset (18 Dez 2019 às 16:26)

Lisboa Aeroporto com rajadas de vento de 65km


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 16:26)

StormRic disse:


> Cabo da Roca a mostrar que o que aí vem é perigoso, vento médio SSE a Sul aumentando regularmente e às 15h com 64,4 Km/h.
> 
> Há algum valente que se atreva a subir à Peninha?
> 
> ...



Já é um valor impressionante tendo em conta que daqui a 24 h estará muito pior.
Quanto à Peninha, não obrigado, não quero ir parar a Colares. 
Pois é, ipma la meteu os 120 km/h de rajada máxima nas terras altas.
Posso perfeitamente ter esse valor amanhã.


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2019 às 16:28)

Boas!

A tarde segue com céu encoberto e o vento já se faz notar aqui em Coruche. Desde o final da manhã que não chove, mas ela vem aí! 

Ao final da tarde tenho que ir desde aqui até à zona de Azeitão e voltar, devo apanhar condições desfavoráveis na estrada...


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2019 às 16:42)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> A tarde segue com céu encoberto e o vento já se faz notar aqui em Coruche. Desde o final da manhã que não chove, mas ela vem aí!
> 
> Ao final da tarde tenho que ir desde aqui até à zona de Azeitão e voltar, devo apanhar condições desfavoráveis na estrada...



aqui na Fajarda começou a chover fraco agora


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 16:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já é um valor impressionante tendo em conta que daqui a 24 h estará muito pior.
> Quanto à Peninha, não obrigado, não quero ir parar a Colares.
> Pois é, ipma la meteu os 120 km/h de rajada máxima nas terras altas.
> Posso perfeitamente ter esse valor amanhã.



Quando será que teremos uma estação na Peninha? Tem espaço e condições óptimas de fixação de instrumentos.

Entretanto, não é para já a passagem da frente na RLC. Notável é o pós-frontal, primeiro pela limpeza do céu logo a seguir à frente, e depois pelas volumosas células.


----------



## Dematos (18 Dez 2019 às 16:49)

Chuviscos de vez em quando; agora parece ter pegado a chuva, caíndo fraca!


----------



## RStorm (18 Dez 2019 às 16:52)

Por aqui acabou passar de um aguaceiro fraco a moderado. Acumulado subiu para *1,8 mm *
O vento rodou para SW e tem soprado bem ao longo de toda a tarde, mas agora de repente acalmou... 

T. Atual: *16,3ºC *
HR: 84% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## amarusp (18 Dez 2019 às 16:55)

Lousã, impossível usar guarda- chuva com o vento forte. Chuva moderada.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

Pobre de acumulados até às 16h, a não ser no Minho.
Entretanto lá desentupiu o pluviómetro de Pegões.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2019 às 17:02)

isso é do dia?? Ou ultima hora?



StormRic disse:


> Pobre de acumulados até às 16h, a não ser no Minho.
> Entretanto lá desentupiu o pluviómetro de Pegões.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2019 às 17:34)

a chuvinha parou, acumulado subiu para *2.8mm*, 15.4ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 17:45)

jamestorm disse:


> isso é do dia?? Ou ultima hora?


Última hora, o comentário refere-se à frente a aproximar-se e ao sector quente pré-frontal.

17,0°C e 80% na Póvoa alta.
Vento Sul de intensidade  muito dependente da exposição a Sul e altura acima do solo. Notável a velocidade das nuvens.
Não chove.
Bandos de gaivotas.
Pouco se vê na foto...
Acidentes de trânsito parecem cogumelos. 




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 18:07)

Ouvi agora Rio Lis e Nabão com aviso de inundação possível...


----------



## RStorm (18 Dez 2019 às 18:10)

Agora sim, o vento enlouqueceu de vez e sopra com bastante intensidade  Deve ser por a frente estar perto...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2019 às 18:12)

À pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado, que acumulou mais 0,8 mm. O acumulado segue nos 4,3 mm. 
Neste momento está um tempo invernal, com rajadas de vento de 46 km/h e 16,6°C.  É sinal de que vem aí a *Elsa*, a bomba do ano.


----------



## belem (18 Dez 2019 às 18:13)

O mar junto à Parede e a Carcavelos, já está a ficar muito agitado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 18:19)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade com a aproximação da superfície frontal, há muito que não o ouvia assobiar assim! Rajada máxima de 51.5km/h!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 18:19)

belem disse:


> O mar junto à Parede e a Carcavelos, já está a ficar muito agitado.


Sim, eu ouvi agora as autoridades da protecção civil a avisarem de que o mar vai galgar a costa nos sítios habituais...


----------



## marcoguarda (18 Dez 2019 às 18:33)

Aqui na Burinhosa tudo calminho, sem chuva e o vento também pouco ou nada se faz notar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2019 às 18:35)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 18:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Ainda agora a procissão vai no adro


----------



## marcoguarda (18 Dez 2019 às 18:50)

Retiro o que disse. O vento continua calmo mas agora chove a potes!


----------



## fhff (18 Dez 2019 às 18:50)

Pelo litoral sintrense a interessante temperatura de 17ºC. Muita humidade e tempo pesado. O vento vai e vem, por vezes com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Dez 2019 às 18:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Como fazem para ver os vídeos que partilham aqui pelos posts?
Sempre que tou no movel (tapatalk) nao os consigo abrir.

Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 19:09)

Para além do vento forte aumenta a chuva agora...


----------



## dvieira (18 Dez 2019 às 19:13)

A chuva começa a aumentar de intensidade. No radar vê-se uma boa linha de precipitação neste momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2019 às 19:19)

Os aguaceiros fracos a moderados acabam agora de chegar, o vento já vai soprando bem, de forma moderada.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2019 às 19:29)

nova rajada máxima de 48.6km/h, resto tudo calmo por enquanto


----------



## Templariu (18 Dez 2019 às 19:42)

Boa noite.
Já bastante vento por Tomar, sobretudo a sentir-se nas rajadas, e começou a chover à pouco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 19:46)

Templariu disse:


> Boa noite.
> Já bastante vento por Tomar, sobretudo a sentir-se nas rajadas, e começou a chover à pouco.


Previstas inundações no Nabão...


----------



## romeupaz (18 Dez 2019 às 19:48)

Grande chuvada entre Leiria e a batalha. Vim a 30km/h na nacional

Enviado do meu Mi MIX 2S através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (18 Dez 2019 às 19:59)

Já caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco, subiu para *2,1 mm*. De resto, apenas alguns borrifos... 
O vento acalmou um pouco. 

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 85% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## DaniFR (18 Dez 2019 às 20:05)

Chove bem em Coimbra. 

11,2mm acumulados


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Dez 2019 às 20:12)

Para já tudo tranquilo, em termos de chuva...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Dez 2019 às 20:14)

Boa noite!
A frente está bastante debilitada de Leiria para baixo, tal como é perceptível no radar e imagens de satélite. Os acumulados nestas zonas deverão ser bem abaixo do previsto.
Chove fraco por Carnaxide.


----------



## Candy (18 Dez 2019 às 20:22)

Entre as 17h e as 18h30 caiu uma chuvada torrencial. Apanhou-me dentro do Continente (costa norte de Peniche)... Parecia que o tecto daquilo ia a bater com o barulho que a chuva fazia!

Passei pela zona do Pingo Doce, de Peniche, que é virada a sul. Eram umas 16h30... As placas dos hipermercados naquela zona já abanava tudo. Uma barulheira tremenda. Já se ouvia muita chapa a bater. 
Agora está um bocadinho mais calma, mas... antes da tempestade vem a bonança!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2019 às 20:27)

acumulado entre 6mm e 11mm nas estações aqui da zona para hoje e agora nem chove. 
Tudo muito fraquinho até ao momento.


----------



## Geopower (18 Dez 2019 às 20:31)

Começa a chover moderado em Lisboa.  Vento moderado de SW


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 20:41)

Chuva moderada na CRIL Benfica.
Algum vento abana a viatura.
Não ha alagamentos, os acumulados são escassos. Parou de chover ao sair no nó da Buraca. Chuvisco.
Quase seco a caminho da 25 de Abril.
Frente... procura-se! 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 20:42)

Boas,

2,3 mm esperava muito mais. 
A rajada máxima do dia ronda os 70 km/h, nada de especial portanto.
Vamos ver amanhã.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2019 às 20:42)

também estou preocupado do que não se vê no radar...

por aqui calmo sem chuva, só vento


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2019 às 20:45)

Esfumou-se...

se chegar ao fim destes eventos com mais 30mm, tudo junto, vai ser muito. Só amanhá pode evitar o desastre dos modelos aqui na zona. Chegaram a prever 100mm para esta semana...



StormRic disse:


> Chuva moderada na CRIL Benfica.
> Algum vento abana a viatura.
> Não ha alagamentos, os acumulados são escassos. Parou de chover ao sair no nó da Buraca. Chuvisco.
> Quase seco a caminho da 25 de Abril.
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Dez 2019 às 20:46)

A frente desorganizou-se ao chegar à zona centro. Mesmo assim deverá chover alguma coisa no alentejo e algarve.
Acumulados relevantes agora só no pós-frontal, que por sinal está bem ativo. Veremos.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

Ah que bela frente, 10 minutos de chuva moderada por Leiria, se tanto.  De Leiria para Sul, está tudo dissipado.
5.8mm acumulados na estação do Aeródromo, sendo 4.8mm devido à passagem da frente. Na cidade não choveu tanto.

Neste momento, não chove e o vento é fraco/moderado de Sul.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 20:50)

A frente desfez-se para Sul de Leiria no que respeita a precipitação forte.

25 de Abril com algum vento mas... nada de especial.

Céu continua carregado mas mal chuvisca.










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2019 às 20:53)

Mas que fiasco! A frente relacionada com a tempestade Elsa deixou um acumulado de 0 mm! O total do dia de hoje segue nos 4,3 mm.  
Esperemos mesmo que o dia de amanhã resolva esta questão da falta de acumulados, porque senão a coisa acabará por ficar torta.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2019 às 20:58)

cai agora uma chuva moderada


----------



## cactus (18 Dez 2019 às 20:58)

por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado , o vento com algumas rajadas mas nada de especial ,


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 21:03)

Pós-frontal muito bem marcado, quer na limpeza quer na actividade posterior.
Note-se aquele segmento da frente mais a Sul, grande expansão. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2019 às 21:09)

Por aqui caiu apenas uns aguaceiros moderados, durantes uns 10 minutos, nada de especial até ao momento, o vento também acalmou um bocado.


----------



## Dematos (18 Dez 2019 às 21:10)

Chuvada entre as cerca 18h50 e as 19h20 e...   mais nada de significativo se passou! Vento fraco a moderado; não chove e com uma temperatura bem agradavél na rua.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Dez 2019 às 21:19)

Por aqui alguma chuva moderada pontualmente foi forte mas de curta duração a frente desiludiu um pouco.
Venha o pós frontal que parece ser bastante bom.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 21:24)

Rajada máxima de hoje

84 km/h na Lourinhã
77 km/h em São Bernadino, Peniche
74 km/h Moinho de Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras
---

IPMA subiu a parada para rajadas de 100 km/h e os 130 km/h nas terras altas.


----------



## rozzo (18 Dez 2019 às 21:31)

António josé Sales disse:


> Por aqui alguma chuva moderada pontualmente foi forte mas de curta duração a frente desiludiu um pouco.
> Venha o pós frontal que parece ser bastante bom.


Eu acho que o pós frontal está a iludir, em termos de movimento. Creio que apenas o norte do país chegará a estar realmente "mergulhado" na massa de ar polar pós frontal.
Mais a sul creio que se verá aquela massa de aguaceiros curvar e será muito de raspão, e na prática continuaremos essencialmente do lado quente da depressão, com a massa de ar subtropical muito húmida. Ou quando muito no limiar, pois as superfícies/ondulações  frontais sucedem-se, numa direcção muito zonal.

Seja como for, humidade não falta, é também há bastante instabilidade. Portanto a noite deverá ser animada.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Dez 2019 às 21:43)

Ponto vermelho em Penacova há pouco.


----------



## efcm (18 Dez 2019 às 21:54)

Jodamensil disse:


> Como fazem para ver os vídeos que partilham aqui pelos posts?
> Sempre que tou no movel (tapatalk) nao os consigo abrir.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


Não funciona no telemóvel, só mesmo no PC.


----------



## remember (18 Dez 2019 às 22:00)

Parece que o grosso da precipitação vai ficar abaixo da zona de Lisboa...







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (18 Dez 2019 às 22:13)

Isto da Meteorologia é curioso ;

2 mm e vento fraco.
Já tenho familiares a reclamar que afinal nao se confirmou nada :-).
1 ºRound - Perdido
2º Round - Aguardemos pelas proximas 24h

Mas á algo anormal as 22H com 15º Graus  em  18.12.2019 é algo fora do normal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 22:16)

Aqui o vento está medonho! Acho que vou ficar sem as árvores dos tamarilhos...


----------



## romeupaz (18 Dez 2019 às 22:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui o vento está medonho! Acho que vou ficar sem as árvores dos tamarilhos...


Estás onde?

Enviado do meu Mi MIX 2S através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 22:21)

romeupaz disse:


> Estás onde?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi MIX 2S através do Tapatalk


Entre Fátima e a Batalha...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2019 às 22:24)

srr disse:


> Mas á algo anormal as 22H com 15º Gruas  em  18.12.2019 é algo fora do normal.



Estás no sector quente do sistema frontal... A superfície frontal fria só pela madrugada adentro (03h00 ou mais tarde) é que passa por aí; ainda nem sequer aparece no radar do IPMA...


----------



## manganao (18 Dez 2019 às 22:48)

isto está tudo a passar ao lado por aqui mal choveu só por voltas das 19h/20h e nada de especial


----------



## meko60 (18 Dez 2019 às 22:48)

Boa noite.
A chuva andou arredada daqui este dia, 2 mm acumulados. O vento tambem não está muito forte, aguardemos a madrugada e o dia de amanhã.


----------



## remember (18 Dez 2019 às 22:48)

Mais um dia, a ficar aquém do esperado... A APP a dar chuva forte... 7.4mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 30 km/h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sunset (18 Dez 2019 às 22:49)

Neste momento em aproximacao a Lisboa uma célula com ventos com rajada de 75km e chuva

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JAlves (18 Dez 2019 às 22:56)

Aqui pela Ramada, o vento está agreste.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2019 às 22:59)

Agora sim, muita chuva e vento por Leiria.  Notável a formação de células em terra...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

Começou de novo a chover... o vento mantêm-se forte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2019 às 23:12)

Chuva bem forte na Charneca agora mesmo! 6,1 mm.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:15)

Passei grande parte da noite em São Martinho do Porto e não se passou nada além de alguns aguaceiros.. mas que grande FIASCO 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:17)

Chuva fraca e vento forte.

Tenho familiares a trabalhar na feira de Natal em Mafra. Posto isto, aproveitei e avisei para terem atenção ao dia de amanhã.
A vila de Mafra encaixa-se perfeitamente no perfil de terra alta do distrito de Lisboa,  está a 220 metros de altitude e tem um clima por vezes agreste. Amanhã terá certamente muito vento. Felizmente aquele município está muito bem servido pela protecção civil de Mafra, que já tem vindo alertar a população, assim como  outras intervenções no terreno.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 23:18)

Não fosse a temperatura, e estaria uma verdadeira noite de inverno à antiga! Muito vento para aquilo que estou habituado por aqui, com nova rajada máxima a aproximar.se dos 60km/h! Se hoje está assim, imagino amanhã  Aguaceiro forte agora, dando a sensação de ser mais  forte ainda por ser tocado a vento, até fazia "fumo"  nas janelas!  Fez o acumulado subir para 12.1mm  Desde que me lembro de ser gente que adoro estar no conforto do lar, e ouvir estes temporais lá fora! 

De salientar os 17.1°c atuais!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2019 às 23:22)

Chuva forte por aqui agora, acompanhada por vento moderado a forte.


----------



## fhff (18 Dez 2019 às 23:25)

Há pouco caiu bem aqui nas imediações de Colares. Muito vento. O meu quarto está virado a Sul e o vento uiva bem... 16,5 °C.... Impressionante.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:28)

fhff disse:


> Há pouco caiu bem aqui nas imediações de Colares. Muito vento. O meu quarto está virado a Sul e o vento uiva bem... 16,5 °C.... Impressionante.



É uma pena o beachcam nunca mais ter arranjado a estação meteo deles da Praia Grande. 
Neste tipo de eventos tinha sempre valores brutais de vento.


----------



## Geopower (18 Dez 2019 às 23:31)

Aguaceiro fraco. Destaque para o vento forte com rajadas bastante violentas que até fazem estremecer os vidros.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:50)

Mais um mapa sobre amanhã.
Acho este modelo dos melhores que há em termos de previsão de vento.
Faço ideia amanhã nos topos das serras de Aire e Candeeiros / Peninha e Montejunto. 
Todos algo em comum, nenhuma estação instalada, uma pena...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:54)

Que aguaceirão agora... rajadas de SW muito potentes nem quero imaginar amanhã!

*13,2 mm* diários, o aguaceiro de agora deixou muito mais que a passagem da frente...


----------



## meko60 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:58)

Ora bem, afinal o dia acumulou mais ,terminando com 5,4 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 23:59)

Mais uma aguaceiro forte , anda tudo pelo ar lá fora! Incrível a cadência de relâmpagos no pós-frontal  A madrugada promete 

Acumulado diário ficou nos 13.1mm 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mais uma aguaceiro forte , anda tudo pelo ar lá fora! Incrível a cadência de relâmpagos no pós-frontal  A madrugada promete
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Onde estás a ver a cadência de relampagos? São visiveis da nossa zona?


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:02)

Aguaceiro forte agora 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 00:03)

meko60 disse:


> Onde estás a ver a cadência de relampagos? São visiveis da nossa zona?


Aqui 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:07)

Certo,Ricardo. Estou a ver no RealTime Lightning Map......e realmente


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:11)

Chuva parece ter cessado a atividade, agora vamos a ver se os pós frontais chegam a esta latitude. 

Contudo, 40 a 50 mm previstos para amanhã em poucas horas  E ainda mais assustador, rajadas acima dos 70 km/h durante quase 12 horas seguidas... vai cair muita coisa vai.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 00:22)

Boa noite, 
No dia de ontem, devido aos aguaceiros após as onze da noite, o acumulado disparou para os 6,6 mm em menos de 10 minutos.  
Hoje, desde a meia-noite, o acumulado já segue nos 0,3 mm, com chuva fraca puxada a vento, rajadas de vento bem fortes (rajada máxima: 34 km/h, para já) e tempo muito invernal. Há algum tempo que já não estávamos habituados.  

Tem havido aqui alguma confusão entre as frentes, mas creio que a frente fria ainda não tenha passado, até porque a temperatura não tem descido nada: está nos 16,3°C. Muito quente para dezembro!


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:31)

máxima: 17.3ºC
minima: 10.0ºC
acumulado: *4mm*
rajada máxima: *48.6km/h*
actual: 16.2ºC vento e uma chuva fraca


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 00:33)

Aguaceiros em Almada, passada a 25 de Abril só com chuviscos, lençóis de água na 2a circular. As nuvens e a chuva subiam pelo Cristo-rei acima, difícil de apanhar com o tlm e em movimento.
16°C em todo o percurso.













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 01:15)

A primeira frente fria terá ondulado e nessa zona diminuiu a actividade.
A segunda frente fria foi confundida com o pós-frontal daquela, e é a que tem a actividade eléctrica intensa, é a interpretação que faço da carta das 18h e das últimas imagens:


----------



## FJC (19 Dez 2019 às 01:17)

Aquela linha que vem em direção ao continente, com tanta actividade eléctrica, vai dar imensos problemas, certo?! Não me lembro de ver uma linha assim a aproximar-se de nós com tanta actividade....... É impressionante!!! Parece aquelas linhas de trovoada no mediterrâneo.......


----------



## TekClub (19 Dez 2019 às 01:25)

Aquela linha mete medo se entra em terra vai ser complicado, eu pelo que vejo no gfs parece que ela ainda vai subir um bocado...


----------



## Dematos (19 Dez 2019 às 01:25)

A temperatura pouco baixou; o vento parece intensificar-se; de vez em quando aguaceiros curtos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 01:28)

De repente, depois de um período de relativa calmaria, agora está vento fortíssimo. A rajada máxima está nos 42 km/h neste momento.


----------



## TekClub (19 Dez 2019 às 01:31)

Não compreendo e não haver um aviso agora para a noite se é verdade que esta linha vai entrar em terra...


----------



## Marco pires (19 Dez 2019 às 01:34)

cá para mim essa linha vai passar toda de Leiria para cima.


----------



## TekClub (19 Dez 2019 às 01:42)

Vento por aqui começou também a aumentar, e veio com chuva moderada, e agora o som de um torvão...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 01:47)

Marco pires disse:


> cá para mim essa linha vai passar toda de Leiria para cima.


Algo me diz que não, até porque a linha de instabilidade é relativamente grande, maior do que parece no radar dinâmico.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 01:54)

bem vou deitar, essa linha está bem longe da nossa zona ainda, por aqui está um belo dia de praia algum vento e tal, nunca fez mal uma areia nos olhos  16.2ºC


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 01:57)

O site do ipma está interessante no separador *Mapa dinâmico - dados satélite*

A linha que se aproxima com descargas eléctricas vai dar espectáculo esta noite. 

Seguindo...


----------



## Marco pires (19 Dez 2019 às 01:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Algo me diz que não, até porque a linha de instabilidade é relativamente grande, maior do que parece no radar dinâmico.




espero que tenhas razão


----------



## Dematos (19 Dez 2019 às 02:14)

Mais 1 curto e forte aguaceiro! 
Só espero que as chapas que o vizinho andou a pregar nos útimos dias aguentem e não tirem bilhete de voo; de vez em quando fazem barulho... !!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 02:35)

Para além de uma linha de instabilidade de Leiria para cima, há outra zona de instabilidade, que parece que se está a fortalecer, de Leiria para Oeste (que já tinha sido referida por mim, na imagem de satélite).  
Esta noite ainda vai ser longa. Bem, acho que vou dormir.


----------



## TekClub (19 Dez 2019 às 02:49)

Isto formou uma linha em terra que fez muita chuva e trovoada por aqui e agora parece que a linha que vinha animada vai entrar a qualquer instante, o vento aumentou consideravelmente...


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 03:02)

Dados na rua: 16,9ºC e 86%; Sul até 25 Km/h, dificultado por ser transversal à barreira dos edifícios, quando é de NW entra pela rua.

A primeira frente fria tinha entrado pelo litoral oeste cerca da meia-noite; a segunda entra agora pelo litoral norte, muito mais intensa em todos os aspectos:


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 03:21)

Está jeitoso...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 03:24)

Avisos elevados para laranja; vermelhos para 9 distritos a norte do Tejo.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/


----------



## TekClub (19 Dez 2019 às 03:44)

Esta quase quase a entrar a linha de instabilidade por aqui o vento esta cada vez a aumentar mais...
edit: tinha logo que falhar o radar neste momento...


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 04:58)

Esta última saida a tirar chuva e a carregar no vento médio e na intensidade das rajadas, para Peniche. 

Isto chega a um ponto que a nossa segurança passa por cima de qualquer gosto de "meteoloucos".


----------



## TekClub (19 Dez 2019 às 05:03)

chegou agora a frente com algumas rajadas fortes e muita chuva...


----------



## manganao (19 Dez 2019 às 05:16)

Zona de Leiria deve estar bonito


----------



## TekClub (19 Dez 2019 às 05:38)

isto esta agreste por aqui muita chuva e vento acompanhado por uns relâmpagos...


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 06:26)

O período de chuva/vento acabou (3.0mm/48 km/h), mas ainda não acabou durante o dia.


----------



## FJC (19 Dez 2019 às 07:05)

Bom dia.
Marinha Grande, chuva forte e trovoada.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Dez 2019 às 08:13)

Bom dia! Vento, vento e nada de chuva... (1mm). Foi assim a noite. Bela bosta.


----------



## srr (19 Dez 2019 às 08:17)

Bom dia,

3 mm . È o que "vale a "Elsa" ( e os riachos secos )


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 08:24)

Bom dia, 
Nesta região a Elsa foi um fracasso de tempestade, para já. Apenas 0,3 mm acumulados. 
No entanto, o mesmo não se pode dizer das outras regiões de Portugal Continental, inclusive choveu bem no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo, regiões afetadas pela seca. Não podemos ser egoístas em relação à chuva. 

Neste momento aproximam-se linhas de instabilidade vindas de noroeste. Chegam atrasadas, mas mais vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 08:34)

Boas,

Ontem a estação do Cabo da Roca teve rajada máxima de 100 km/h.

Por cá o acumulado segue nos raquiticos 0,5 mm.

Falando no comportamento do vento, de momento está relativamente calmo mas lá para às 11h vai começar a intensificar.


----------



## FlavioAreias (19 Dez 2019 às 08:44)

Almeirim hoje as 6h30 estava bastante nublado e com chuvisco, vento moderado.
Vamos ver como vai ser mais logo a tarde.


----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Dez 2019 às 08:45)

Bom dia, por aqui também nada se passa, nem tão pouco vento, muito embora espero por ele entre as 12 horas e as 13 horas, também com chuva associada, a ver vamos.
Mas para já tudo normal nada de nada


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Dez 2019 às 08:48)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Neste momento aproximam-se linhas de instabilidade vindas de noroeste. Chegam atrasadas, mas mais vale tarde que nunca.


Não chegarão cá. As linhas deslocam-se para NE.
Tal como o @rozzo postou, nunca saímos do lado (menos instável) quente da depressão, daí os acumulados mais baixos no centro.


----------



## srr (19 Dez 2019 às 08:48)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Nesta região a Elsa foi um fracasso de tempestade, para já. Apenas 0,3 mm acumulados.
> No entanto, o mesmo não se pode dizer das outras regiões de Portugal Continental, inclusive choveu bem no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo, regiões afetadas pela seca. Não podemos ser egoístas em relação à chuva.
> 
> Neste momento aproximam-se linhas de instabilidade vindas de noroeste. Chegam atrasadas, mas mais vale tarde que nunca.



Não é uma questão de Egoísmo ou coisa parecida,
Estes comentários, servem de comparação e de relato do Evento no geral ;
Estava previsto muito chuva - mas em alguns locais foi uns meros pingos, noutros choveu bem. etc etc

Neste momento aqui (Abrantes) o "Evento" mais relevante é a temperatura de 16º e abafado, sem chuva.


----------



## RStorm (19 Dez 2019 às 08:51)

Bom dia

Belo fiasco o de ontem, não haja dúvida  Tanta chuva prevista (15/20 mm) e depois... apenas *2,1 mm *acumulados, apesar de ainda ter caído mais um aguaceiro após a passagem da suposta frente  Mas pronto é a "lei" da meteorologia e o que interessa é que choveu bem no sul  

Hoje o dia começa com céu encoberto e vento moderado, isto após uma madrugada bem invernal com rajadas fortes e alguma chuva fraca, que rendeu *1,5 mm*. 
Só para constar que temperatura apenas variou entre os *16,6ºC *e os *17,2ºC* durante toda a noite 
Veremos se hoje seremos (bem) compensados pelo dia de ontem 
Infelizmente não vou poder fazer acompanhamento aqui no fórum devido aos festejos de natal da minha empresa, mas vou tentar fazer seguimento "pessoal". 

Extremos de ontem: *12,3ºC / 17,9ºC / 2,1 mm *

T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: SW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 08:57)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui não ouvi nem trovões nem choveu nada de extraordinário... o vento esta manhã está mais calmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 09:03)

Curioso, estas células surgiram do nada. 


upload photos online


----------



## fog (19 Dez 2019 às 09:13)

Nas Avenidas Novas, em Lisboa, céu plúmbeo, mas nem uma gota de chuva e nem sopro de vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 09:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curioso, estas células surgiram do nada.
> 
> 
> upload photos online



Formaram.se em terra devido a muita instabilidade existente, mas parece-me que vão fugir a malta mais a Sul , tal como as outras Há dias assim! Por cá a mínima foi 15.8ºc, e de momento estão 17.2ºc  De resto nada relevante a relatar até ao momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 09:36)

Entretanto caiu aqui um aguaceiro forte e vento a aumentar...


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 09:43)

A estação de referencia que uso aqui em Alenquer nem chega a 1mm, outras à volta estão nos 3mm....nem trovoada nem nada..Vamos ver agora à tarde. Tb não sei onde é que os modelos previam mais de 100mm para a zona aqui há dias...nem 20 mm, quanto mais 100. É o que temos para já de Elsa. Ainda bem que choveu bem no Algarve, pelo menos isso!


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2019 às 09:45)

Início de manhã sem precipitação. Céu encoberto. Vento forte com rajadas de SW.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## criz0r (19 Dez 2019 às 09:49)

Bom dia,

Madrugada com registo de apenas *1mm.* Rajada máxima de *54km/h*. Total do mês vai em *42,6mm* ainda distante dos acumulados previstos de 100-150mm.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 10:01)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, temperatura amena e vento moderado e de momento sem chuva.

Por aqui a montanha pariu um rato, muito abaixo do esperado em termos de precipitação. Veremos se hoje e amanha ainda dá para salvar a honra do convento...

Acumulados na estação do IPMA de Coruche:
Ontem: 3.6mm
Hoje até à ultima actualização: 1.8mm


----------



## dvieira (19 Dez 2019 às 10:14)

Começou novamente a chover por aqui. O vento também aumentou um pouco de intensidade. De qualquer maneira o evento até agora um pouco aquém do esperado.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 10:24)

vamos a ver se aquela area de precipitação no radar sai do mar  e entra aqui na Zona Oeste, ou se passa de raspão a caminho do norte...


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 10:38)

Bom dia

Peniche, começa a chover com intensidade

O dia está com um cinzento esquisito!
Já não via está "cor no ar" há muito tempo!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (19 Dez 2019 às 10:43)

A chuva aumenta um pouco de intensidade. Vento moderado por agora.


----------



## granizus (19 Dez 2019 às 10:50)

Pelo centro de Lisboa (Rua Castilho) começou a chover e o vento aumentou de intensidade


----------



## Batalha64 (19 Dez 2019 às 11:02)

Chuva com intensidade, e fortes rajadas de vento aqui no Magoito, Sintra.


----------



## dvieira (19 Dez 2019 às 11:04)

Chove forte neste momento.


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 11:09)

Isto está a ficar agreste!

E ainda é cedo...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## JAlves (19 Dez 2019 às 11:12)

Ramada, grande invernia, chuva "grossa", rajadas audíveis, e tempo muito escuro.


----------



## fog (19 Dez 2019 às 11:12)

Ao darem as informações meteorológicas, talvez conviesse indicarem a localização em que os observadores se encontram.


----------



## fog (19 Dez 2019 às 11:13)

Em Lisboa, nas Avenidas Novas, chove moderadamente. Entretanto, o movimento aeroportuário continua inalterado.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (19 Dez 2019 às 11:14)

Bom dia, mas que grande frente ontem sim senhor, choveu quase nada o acumulado de ontem foi de 5.1mm, espero que hoje compense.


----------



## hurricane (19 Dez 2019 às 11:16)

Parece que finalmente a zona centro está a ser bem beneficiada!


----------



## dvieira (19 Dez 2019 às 11:17)

Já acalmou a chuva por aqui. Mas o vento aumenta de intensidade. Quanto a localização pode verificar no perfil do usuário. É bom aproveitar este evento pois o que estou a ver nesta saida das 6h do modelo GFS é o regresso do anticiclone em força já para semana. O que acho estranho é ainda não ter tido geada ate agora é pelo que parece não se preve até ao final do ano.


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 11:20)

9.8mm/h  6.4mm/h


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 11:22)

no fim da fantuxada toda
começa a chover agora


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 11:22)

hurricane disse:


> Parece que finalmente a zona centro está a ser bem beneficiada!



Acho que vai haver outro deslizamento de terra aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2019 às 11:24)

Por Coimbra, registo 44,7mm nas últimas 24h. O mês segue com 129,5mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 11:29)

Chove fraco
1,5 mm

Pensava que o eco amarelo ia deixar mais chuva por cá.


----------



## FlavioAreias (19 Dez 2019 às 11:30)

Abrantes com inundações em vários pontos da cidade apos grande chuvada.
segundo meteoabrantes - 13.0 mm


----------



## hurricane (19 Dez 2019 às 11:32)

Toby disse:


> Acho que vai haver outro deslizamento de terra aqui.



Qual foi o que ja houve?


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 11:34)

fog disse:


> Ao darem as informações meteorológicas, talvez conviesse indicarem a localização em que os observadores se encontram.


Os membros têm o local descrito junto à foto de perfil. No PC está sempre visível. Na app basta clicar em cima do nome e ver de onde são.

Por norma dizem onde estão quando estão fora do local que registaram no perfil.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (19 Dez 2019 às 11:34)

Segundo a minha irma muita chuva a cair na zona do Juncal, Porto de Mos


----------



## manganao (19 Dez 2019 às 11:40)

muita chuva por aqui finalmente


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 11:41)

hurricane disse:


> Qual foi o que ja houve?



De momento nada, mas com todas as chuvas fortes num terreno já encharcado de água, nas estradas que descem até Alcobaça do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros os velhos muros de pedra não resistem.


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 11:44)

Chove torrencialmente em Peniche! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## rick80 (19 Dez 2019 às 11:58)

Por Alcobaça parece que as torneiras não estão para fechar tão cedo 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 12:00)

Olá de novo!

Vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes e chuva consistente aqui na Zona Industrial de Coruche. Segundo o radar a chuva está para continuar.


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:00)

Bom dia.
Já chove  .


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:02)

Há pouco na rua tive outra noção do vento, está a soprar forte, com rajadas bem fortes, isto em Alcabideche. 
De momento em Cascais sopra menos.
A aceleração do vento deve começar precisamente agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:02)

Bom dia,
Por cá foi uma noite e madrugada sempre de aguaceiros moderados, que só parou de chover por volta das 6 da manhã, retomando agora ás 10:30, novamente com aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados de vento moderado.
Os ribeiros já quase triplicaram o seu caudal, a continuar assim, dentro em breve poderão mesmo vazar para as estradas.

A cascata da Fórnea, já com um bom caudal, é sinal que toda a serra está já bem hidratada com as chuvadas que tem caído.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:12)

chuva vai persistindo mas não passa de uma chuva moderada meh, acumulado vai em 3.6mm, a frustração da noite continua


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 12:27)

david 6 disse:


> chuva vai persistindo mas não passa de uma chuva moderada meh, acumulado vai em 3.6mm, a frustração da noite continua



Aqui chove forte agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:30)

Agreste agora! Até mete medo, chuva e vento bem forte!


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 12:37)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui chove forte agora!



Que temporal!! 

Pessoal aqui da zona como estamos de acumulações?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 12:43)

Olhando o radar, parece que por Azeitão a coisa ainda se pode compor bastante bem, vamos ver  Neste momento chove fraco a moderado , e o vento vai aumentado de intensidade! Acumulado segue nos 3.3mm 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 12:54)

rick80 disse:


> Por Alcobaça parece que as torneiras não estão para fechar tão cedo
> 
> Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk



Onde você está em Alcobaça? 

21,4mm 14.4mm/h


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:56)

MSantos disse:


> Que temporal!!
> 
> Pessoal aqui da zona como estamos de acumulações?



também já chove forte agora , vou com 6.4mm


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 12:58)

hurricane disse:


> Segundo a minha irma muita chuva a cair na zona do Juncal, Porto de Mos



8km Juncal https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html
https://app.weathercloud.net/d5449168587#current


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 13:00)

david 6 disse:


> também já chove forte agora , vou com 6.4mm



Continua a chover bem aqui! Passaram por aqui alguns ecos amarelos que não atingiram a Fajarda (passaram a Sul). Se houvesse estação aqui, diria que teria bem mais do que os 6mm que reportas, talvez uns 15 a 20mm, mas nunca saberemos.

Neste momento chove moderadamente, mas por vezes há uns picos de precipitação bastante intensa, acompanhados de rajadas de vento... Bem-vinda Elsa!


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:01)

Obrigado Elsa por estas 2 horas de chuva moderada/torrencial 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:04)

MSantos disse:


> Continua a chover bem aqui! Passaram por aqui alguns ecos amarelos que não atingiram a Fajarda (passaram a Sul). Se houvesse estação aqui, diria que teria bem mais do que os 6mm que reportas, talvez uns 15 a 20mm, mas nunca saberemos.
> 
> Neste momento chove moderadamente, mas por vezes há uns picos de precipitação bastante intensa, acompanhados de rajadas de vento... Bem-vinda Elsa!



talvez a estação do IPMA de Coruche tenha apanhado, ela está situada a sul de coruche no vale na zona industrial, há 2 estações amadoras uma em Coruche de um colega aqui nosso, essa tem só 4.3mm e há outra nos foros de coruche a norte com 6.7mm, eu vou com 6.8mm e a chuva está mais fraca agora


----------



## MicaMito (19 Dez 2019 às 13:05)

Para a zona de Coimbra o pico de vento será para que horas?


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 13:05)

david 6 disse:


> talvez a estação do IPMA de Coruche tenha apanhado, ela está situada a sul de coruche no vale na zona industrial, há 2 estações amadoras uma em Coruche de um colega aqui nosso, essa tem só 4.3mm e há outra nos foros de coruche a norte com 6.7mm, eu vou com 6.8mm e a chuva está mais fraca agora



Aqui até faz "fumo" agora!! Que valente carga de água!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 13:16)

Por cá estamos assim, e a parte melhor ainda não chegou 










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:16)

Isto aqui está forte e feio! Cuidado nas estradas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:16)

Aqui até ao momento a chuva não tem sido nada de especial, mas o pior mesmo tem sido o vento a soprar de forma moderada a forte.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:22)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui até faz "fumo" agora!! Que valente carga de água!



que sorte o melhor tá todo a passar a sul  chove fraco aqui, tive nova rajada maxima de 47.5km/h, segundo os modelos a partir de agora o vento vai ser pa subir


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 13:25)

Que chuvada forte tocada a vento  Cerca de 15mm numa hora  Vai acalmando... mas vem lá mais 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dematos (19 Dez 2019 às 13:37)

A segunda frente chegou pelas 5:30 da manhã, com 2trovões de fundo, algumas rajadas de vento e chuva moderada que não deveria ter demorado mais de meia hora, talvez: nada de extraordinário! 
Neste momento, escuro, vai caíndo tocada a vento moderado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:38)

Vento fortíssimo agora!


----------



## rick80 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:41)

Toby disse:


> Onde você está em Alcobaça?
> 
> 21,4mm 14.4mm/h


Acipreste perto do Matão. A pequena ribeira que passa ao longo do Matão já galgou as margens

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## rick80 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:42)

Não falta água agr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (19 Dez 2019 às 13:43)

Pelo radar vem aí mais animação


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 13:47)

Bom dia
Zona alta da Póvoa S. Iria, o vento forte domina, abana tudo.
Chuva moderada por vezes mas não é significativa, pouco persistente.
Eólicas de Vialonga a trabalhar em força.
Tecto das nuvens nos 400 m, corta o topo das eólicas, mais baixo na direcção da lezíria, ocultada.

A velocidade da circulação zonal torna a definição das frentes complicada, estaremos agora com aquela oclusão a passar e novo sector quente talvez a entrar, é difícil dizer.
O sistema frontal tem ainda várias ondulações.







Células fortes a entrar em Sesimbra e mais uma extensa área de precipitação a chegar à região oeste:





Na webcam do Guincho vê-se isto, tecto das nuvens na serra nos 100-200m.





Vento a aumentar agora na Póvoa, ouve-se por vezes um rugir surdo e mesmo as árvores desfolhadas vergam.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Dez 2019 às 13:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que chuvada forte tocada a vento  Cerca de 15mm numa hora  Vai acalmando... mas vem lá mais
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Passou exactamente no centro de Setúbal. Deve estar interessante o trânsito e não excluo estragos...


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 13:57)

Vento médio na Roca nos 65,2 Km/h na última hora. O pico horário máximo ocorreu esta noite, 70,2 Km/h à 1h.






Fajão tem o vento médio horário mais elevado até agora neste evento da Elsa, 76,7 Km/h nesta última hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 14:01)

Rajada de 98 km/h em Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras.
Esta estação neste tipo de eventos é incrivel. 
Foi esta que em Outubro de 2016 registou 137 km/h, e foi mencionada pelo Ipma. 

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFIGUEIR2


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 14:09)

vou ter de ir a Évora agora buscar minha irmã, pela Fajarda agora não chove, sigo com 8.4mm


----------



## fhff (19 Dez 2019 às 14:10)

Pelo litoral sintrense,  4,5 mm acumulados. Continua a choviscar. Serra completamente tapada.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 14:21)

Às 12h a situação na análise estava mais definida: ondulação da frente a criar mais uma frente quente, será o que produziu a última área de precipitação entrando pela região oeste..












*Alcobaça* nas últimas duas horas (11h-13h): *20,0 mm* (7,4 mm+12,6 mm). É o acumulado IPMA  na RLC mais elevado neste período.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 14:22)

Volta a chuva forte... o vento forte continua!


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 14:26)

A cair bem aqui em Alenquer, de repente...acumulado vai subir de certeza


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 14:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chuva forte... o vento forte continua!


Isto está medonho!!!  

Dilúvio agora!


----------



## casr26 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:00)

Entre Cadaval e Bombarral a chuva não tem sido a nota dominante, vem puxada a espaços com o vento forte, rajadas a rondar os 50km/h
Humidade a um nível "apreciável" para quem gosta dela 

Vento a intensificar...rajadas constantes


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 15:07)

Vento bem mais forte agora aqui em Alenquer Alto Concelho, ja com rajadas significativas


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:08)

Os aguaceiros moderados e o vento moderado, continuam, é só contentores do lixo, tombados pelo chão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:09)

Continua a chuva forte e o vento muito forte... muito mau!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 15:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Passou exactamente no centro de Setúbal. Deve estar interessante o trânsito e não excluo estragos...



Acumulou *28.7mm* entre as *12h* */ 14h* , *25.2mm* dos quais em apenas *1 *hora  Tenho apenas conhecimento de pequenas cheias, mas ainda não falei com ninguém de lá! Estar maré-baixa na altura contribui em muito para isso


----------



## Liliazevedo (19 Dez 2019 às 15:16)

Por aqui o vento é já muito forte. Se agora está assim, não quero imaginar como estará mais logo!


----------



## Cocas (19 Dez 2019 às 15:16)

Na zona do Rato temos sentido algumas rajadas bem jeitosas.


----------



## manganao (19 Dez 2019 às 15:18)

pelo radar aqui para a nossa zona parece que vai acalmar ! ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:19)

As fotos não mostram como é que está a situação...









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 15:20)

Alenquer, acumulado a disparar para os 18mm , 6mm só na ultima hora


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Dez 2019 às 15:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Acumulou *28.7mm* entre as *12h* */ 14h* , *25.2mm* dos quais em apenas *1 *hora  Tenho apenas conhecimento de pequenas cheias, mas ainda não falei com ninguém de lá! Estar maré-baixa na altura contribui em muito para isso


O mesmo núcleo dentro da linha de instabilidade, dirige-se exactamente para Portalegre. Vamos ver como se comporta ao chocar com a Serra de S. Mamede


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Dez 2019 às 15:22)

Temporal em Lisboa. Rajadas muito fortes, chuva forte. Decorações de natal no chão.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 15:24)

Aqui por Coruche a chuva abrandou bastante, mas em contrapartida o vento está cada vez pior!  Vou antecipar a minha ida para casa para fugir ao pior do vento que se avizinha


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:25)

A piorar outra vez!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 15:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O mesmo núcleo dentro da linha de instabilidade, dirige-se exactamente para Portalegre. Vamos ver como se comporta ao chocar com a Serra de S. Mamede



Por cá é o vento que já é rei e senhor, intensificou-se muito na última hora! Velocidade média de cerca de 45km/h , e rajada máxima de 63.7km/h  Volta a chover fraco em Azeitão , e o acumulado está nos 18.2mm , pela zona alta de Sesimbra (próximo do meu trabalho) essa linha a que te referes rendeu 23.6mm


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:32)

Actualização 

104 km/h em Moinho de Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras
98 km/h na Lourinhã
93 km/h em Pai do Vento, Alcabideche


----------



## Sunset (19 Dez 2019 às 15:35)

Fonte da telha 85km


----------



## manganao (19 Dez 2019 às 15:41)

chuva foi embora veio o vento com alguma intensidade


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 15:42)

Na rua na Póvoa alta, vento de 30 a 40 Km/h mas esta zona é mais propícia à nortada, bloqueia bastante bem o quadrante sul.
Em certas esquinas, as rajadas são súbitas e curtas, dificultam a marcha.

16,9ºC
86%
Chuva moderada a forte intermitente, batida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A piorar outra vez!


Aqui continua muito mau com chuva forte e vento muito forte...


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 15:44)

Peniche a piorar muito! 

Já há registo de várias ocorrênciass com queda de estruturas e de redes de fornecimento eléctrico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui continua muito mau com chuva forte e vento muito forte...



Aqui o cenário também não está nada famoso, é água e mais água, e o vento então nem se fala.


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 15:46)

Acho que "a piorar" vai ser a expressão mais dita nas próximas horas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui o cenário também não está nada famoso, é água e mais água, e o vento então nem se fala.


Está terrível aqui... os meus tamarilhos já eram... as últimas fotos são a recordação que ficou.


----------



## MicaMito (19 Dez 2019 às 15:49)

Ai ai autentico diluvio por aqui com vento a acompanhar olhando para o radar será esta frente a mais forte que passará hoje?


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 15:49)

O mar está medonho

Webcam Supertubos (Baia Sul de Peniche)

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/peniche-supertubos/

Praia do Baleal  e Lagide (Norte/NE)

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2019 às 15:49)

Boas,
Muito vento e chuva por Leiria, o Lís vai bem abastecido. É uma alegria estar num 4º andar com um descampado virado para Sul/Sudoeste , parece que as persianas vão voar a qualquer momento. 
*35.1mm* acumulados até ao momento na estação do Aeródromo. Se a frente de ontem não tivesse sido um fiasco nas zonas entre Leiria e Évora, provavelmente muitos rios já estavam também a transbordar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:49)

Pelo Saldanha mal se vê alguém na rua, a chuva com o vento nem deixa usar chapéu...

Meanwhile Portugal a produzir 86% de energia renovável no momento e a exportar também bastante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:52)

Candy disse:


> Acho que "a piorar" vai ser a expressão mais dita nas próximas horas!


Sim tens razão! Ainda está a piorar mais, principalmente em relação ao vento!


----------



## Liliazevedo (19 Dez 2019 às 15:55)

E pelos vistos vem aí um tal de Fabien para o fim de semana. Podia haver uma trégua para a malta limpar os estragos. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 16:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim tens razão! Ainda está a piorar mais, principalmente em relação ao vento!


Exacto! 

No prociv já se vê 11 ocorrências em Peniche desde as 12h. 6 delas desdde as 14h45


----------



## manganao (19 Dez 2019 às 16:03)

a luz está a piscar vento a aumentar muito mesmo a intensidade


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 16:08)

IP6

https://www.facebook.com/rui.codinha/videos/10162747100060858/?multi_permalinks=2934721689893490,2934499903249002,2932570016775324,2930329056999420,2926704397361886&notif_id=1576343673138074&notif_t=group_activity


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 16:13)

A piorar bastante agora! Chuva e vento muito forte!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 16:21)

Chove bem tocada a vento, que já assobia bem!  Daqui por 2 horas insensivelmente o mesmo deve atingir o seu pico de intensidade! *21.3mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 16:22)

Terrível outra vez!


----------



## Liliazevedo (19 Dez 2019 às 16:24)

Por aqui o que me preocupa é mesmo o vento. Desde a Leslie nunca mais fui a mesma! Fiquei sem telhado e fiquei cheia se medo. Temo que hoje aconteça o mesmo. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 16:26)

Liliazevedo disse:


> Por aqui o que me preocupa é mesmo o vento. Desde a Leslie nunca mais fui a mesma! Fiquei sem telhado e fiquei cheia se medo. Temo que hoje aconteça o mesmo.
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


Espero que corra tudo bem contigo e com todos! Se te sentires em perigo não hesites em chamar os bombeiros!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 16:28)

Algumas fotos tiradas por volta da hora de almoço, depois da passagem da linha de instabilidade 



















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Liliazevedo (19 Dez 2019 às 16:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Espero que corra tudo bem contigo e com todos! Se te sentires em perigo não hesites em chamar os bombeiros!


Obrigada! Ainda estou com esperança que a elsa não seja tão perigosa como a Leslie. Pelo menos não me parece, mas estas coisas do clima são tão imprevisíveis. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (19 Dez 2019 às 16:33)

esta me a surpreender depois de tantas linhas de instabilidade passarem ao lado agora chegou a nossa vez


----------



## Pedros (19 Dez 2019 às 16:34)

Da Malveira ( zona de Mafra ):

Vento bastante predominante, com rajadas por vezes fortes a muito fortes.
A chuva nos últimos 10 minutos é intensa, e movida pelo vento dá um belo espectáculo.

Para já, não há quaisquer eventos de inundações ou outros a reportar nesta zona da Malveira.

Para já, como falaram da Leslie, a Elsa não é tão intensa para já,  pelo menos por aqui, até porque a depressão também chegou com menos força.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 16:38)

Candy disse:


> IP6
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rui.codinha/videos/10162747100060858/?multi_permalinks=2934721689893490,2934499903249002,2932570016775324,2930329056999420,2926704397361886&notif_id=1576343673138074&notif_t=group_activity



O vídeo foi retirado ou está com público restrito.


----------



## Tyna (19 Dez 2019 às 16:41)

Pedros disse:


> Da Malveira ( zona de Mafra ):
> 
> Vento bastante predominante, com rajadas por vezes fortes a muito fortes.
> A chuva nos últimos 10 minutos é intensa, e movida pelo vento dá um belo espectáculo.
> ...


Acho que há queda de arvores para a zona da Azueira/Livramento, segundo a Protecção civil


----------



## TekClub (19 Dez 2019 às 16:46)

Isto esta muito agreste por aqui espero que o vento não aumente mais que vai fazer muitos estragos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 16:48)

Isto está mesmo mau, da janela estou a ver um grande pinheiro a ser partido aos bocados!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 16:51)

Sem TV agora!  Chuva muito forte, a mais forte até agora!


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 16:52)

Alenquer, acumulado a disparar agora para os 24mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 16:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto está mesmo mau, da janela estou a ver um grande pinheiro a ser partido aos bocados!



Aqui a situação está algo complicada, com vento moderado, e rajadas por vezes fortes, e com chuva moderada á mistura, os cabos das telecomunicações e da electrecidade, parecem "bailarinas" a dançarem tanto, espero, que não aconteça nada de muito de muito mal.
A TDT, essa já ontem estava aos soluços, e hoje então é mais o tempo que está sem sinal, do que outra coisa.


----------



## Pedros (19 Dez 2019 às 16:56)

Tyna disse:


> Acho que há queda de arvores para a zona da Azueira/Livramento, segundo a Protecção civil



Okapa obrigado pela info  Eu estou apenas a referir a zona mais perto do intermarché e afins ...


----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Dez 2019 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui vamos com uma tarde muito chuvosa e algo ventosa.
O inverno é isto mesmo, chuva,vento e frio que hoje não existe.
Veremos se assim continuamos


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

StormRic disse:


> O vídeo foi retirado ou está com público restrito.


Pois... Está num grupo de operação Stop. Já vi que tem de se aderir para se ver as publicações.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## fog (19 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

Segundo a SIC Notícias há corte de trânsito na Marginal, pelo menos entre Caxias e Carcavelos. Entretanto, nas Avenidas Novas, em Lisboa, o vento é forte, com rajadas muito fortes, e a chuva é fraca, com pouco significado.


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 17:01)

A luz já faltou no centro de Peniche.

Entretanto agora voltou.

Há muitas ocorrências por causa da rede eléctrica, Peniche!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:01)

Ventosa e chuvosa a tarde,hem.
As ligações fluviais entre Lx e a margem sul, estão interrompidas.


----------



## FJC (19 Dez 2019 às 17:06)

Pela Marinha Grande, por vezes não chove, tal é a velocidade das rajadas de vento..... Impressionante! 
A luz faltou tantas vezes que desliguei o quadro!
Complicado por aqui!


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:09)

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lisboa-cais-do-sodre/


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 17:11)

28 mm em Alenquer agora, continua a cair bem!!
Rajadas constantes...imagino as aldeias serranas aqui do Montejunto...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 17:14)

Uk


meko60 disse:


> https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lisboa-cais-do-sodre/



Imagens totalmente tempestuosas  Espectacular


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:16)

Intensidade do vento a aumentar.....


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:18)

Já está a ficar escuro e pico do vento está a chegar, está medonho por Lisboa


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:20)

Aguaceiros fortes a cair neste momento, as estradas parecem umas ribeiras a correr, e agora está muito dificil a condução, pois ainda não existe iluminação nas ruas.


----------



## Tonton (19 Dez 2019 às 17:22)

Dificuldades de circulação na área urbana de Lisboa...
https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/transito/siga-aqui-as-dificuldades-no-transito-11637022.html

19 dez17:08*há 12 minutos*

*Lisboa* - _Chuva, vento, visibilidade reduzida, lençóis de água, inundações, conduza com prudência_

*Interrompida a travesia das duas margens do Rio Tejo por barco e comboio*

_*Acidente na Marginal em Oeiras*_, Choque frontal. Há demora nos dois sentidos.

_*Trânsito Lento*_
Nos *acessos norte à Ponte 25 de Abril e no Eixo Norte Sul* há fila a partir das Laranjeiras. Pela Pimenteira na *A5 *há demora desde Caselas. No* sentido contrário do Eixo* há demora entre Sete Rios e a 2ª Circular
Na *Ponte Vasco da Gama* abrandamentos em toda a extensão do tabuleiro nos dois sentidos (limite de velocidade de 80km/hora)
Na *2ª Circular* em direção a Sacavém há fila entre Benfica e o radar. No sentido contrário há fila entre o relógio e Pina Manique.
No* IC19 *Em direção a Sintra há fila entre Pina Manique e Queluz. No sentido contrário há paragens entre Queluz e a Amadora
Na* CRIL* em direção a Sacavém há demora entre os túneis de Benfica e o Sr. Roubado.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:22)

*13.2mm* acumulado, rajada máxima *60.4km/h*
pelo caminho de volta apanhei muita chuva antes de Coruche depois acalmou, como agora calmo na chuva não no vento, muitos raminhos pelas estradas, dá gosto ver os campos com água


----------



## Pedros (19 Dez 2019 às 17:22)

o modelo GFS deu o pico do vento para a zona da Ericeira/Mafra entre as 15 e as 18 na última run ... 

Alguém pode confirmar se isto está correto ou se efetivamente o pico do vento ainda está para chegar? 

O meu puto vai ter treino de futebol e o treinador disse que este ia ser uma "actividade radical" ...


----------



## marcoguarda (19 Dez 2019 às 17:22)

Muito vento aqui pela Burinhosa, a chuva acalmou mas a força do vento é impressionante! Já faltou a luz também, cerca de 1 hora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:24)

Muito mau outra vez! Dentro de casa o barulho do vento é impressionante!


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:26)

luz a piscar agora com a chegada desta chuva e o vento a disparar


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:27)

E o que está para entrar na costa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Muito mau outra vez! Dentro de casa o barulho do vento é impressionante!



No radar é bem visível, uma linha, com erco amarelo, com uma extensão de muitos quilómetros, que está a passar aqui por nós.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2019 às 17:28)

Rajadas de vento impressionantes, no castelo de Leiria é que deve estar a bombar  As luzes de natal que estão nas paredes do mesmo, ontem tiveram de ser desligadas porque já se estavam a desprender, faço ideia hoje...

Neste momento não chove, mas deve recomeçar brevemente.


----------



## JAlves (19 Dez 2019 às 17:36)

Beeeemmmm, no Chapim, Odivelas, estão umas rajadas medonhas.


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 17:38)

rick80 disse:


> Acipreste perto do Matão. A pequena ribeira que passa ao longo do Matão já galgou as margens
> 
> Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk



Uma rajada de vento da Lagoa do Cao (8km), o único Renault Koleos da região sou eu .


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2019 às 17:40)

A reportar de Cacilhas. Chuva fraca. Vento forte de sul com rajadas.
Bastante ondulação no estuário. Pico da maré previsto para as 20:43.
Os barcos Cacilhas - Cais do Sodré continuam a realizar-se. 
Entretanto fui informado pela tripulação a bordo do cacilheiro que as ligações Cacilhas Cais do Sodré - Cacilhas também vao ser suspensas. Isto está difícil de atracar no cais do Sodré.

Panorâmica no sentido de Lisboa a NW:


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 17:44)

39mm 63,2km/h, freqüência de rajada., noite interessante em perspectiva .


----------



## PacificMoon (19 Dez 2019 às 17:44)

É cada rajada  está medonho o vento por Sintra.


----------



## rick80 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:47)

Toby disse:


> Uma rajada de vento da Lagoa do Cao (8km), o único Renault Koleos da região sou eu .


Irei estar atento então 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2019 às 17:52)

Por Sesimbra também está agreste, como há bastante tempo não via, vento com rajadas bastante fortes. Daqui a pouco coloco dois vídeos junto ao mar. *28.9 mm* acumulados hoje na zona alta.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 17:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> No radar é bem visível, uma linha, com eco amarelo, com uma extensão de muitos quilómetros, que está a passar aqui por nós.








O eco atingiu o laranja enquanto se aproxima de Torres Novas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:56)

StormRic disse:


> O eco atingiu o laranja enquanto se aproxima de Torres Novas.



É verdade muita chuva tem caído ao longo desta tarde, mas sigo com mais de 1 hora de aguaceiros fortes.

O rio Almonda, está que mete respeito, a coninuar assim a situação vai ficar complicado, o rio Alviela, também deve estar imponente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 18:07)

Verdadeiro temporal à moda antiga , que saudades de um evento destes  Chove copiosamente em Azeitão, acumulado nos *28.1mm*, e rajada máxima de *63.7km/h*  Entretanto na localidade de Azoia (Sesimbra) rajada de *87.1km/h*  Pelo modelos estaríamos agora no pico da intensidade do vento, mas ainda temos muitas horas de "Elsa" pela frente, que aparentemente já parece ter provocado uma vítima mortal no Montijo  Sentimentos à família...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2019 às 18:12)

Continua, muita chuva e o vento cada vez mais intenso. 
O acumulado de hoje vai nos 49,6mm, 66,5mm nas últimas 24h.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

Concordo, isto sim é temporal à moda antiga! Anos 90 havia sempre disto de Inverno e nem tinha direito a avisos .
33mm na Netatmo aqui perto!
Rajadas mais fracas agora.
Está muito complicado no Norte do país com os rios a encher rápido! 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdadeiro temporal à moda antiga , que saudades de um evento destes  Chove copiosamente em Azeitão, acumulado nos *28.1mm*, e rajada máxima de *63.7km/h*  Entretanto na localidade de Azoia (Sesimbra) rajada de *87.1km/h*  Pelo modelos estaríamos agora no pico da intensidade do vento, mas ainda temos muitas horas de "Elsa" pela frente, que aparentemente já parece ter provocado uma vítima mortal no Montijo  Sentimentos à família...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2019 às 18:21)

Imagens de muita água a marcarem o mau tempo do final de tarde, na cidade de Coimbra.


----------



## Pedros (19 Dez 2019 às 18:21)

Mas agora tem mais impacto porque agora dão se nomes e tornamos as depressões bastante pessoais


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:23)

Fiquei sem nada, luz, TV e Net por 5 min...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:27)

Só oiço coisas a cair na varanda! A piorar outra vez!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:27)

Boas

Até ao momento
7 mm
Rajada máxima de 96 km/h no Pai do Vento. Onde vivo em Alcabideche perto da A16 terá certamente excedido os 100 km/h, quem conhece bem aquele troço sabe que ali o vento não brinca. 
Relativamente a outras estações:

107 km/h, Quinta da Azenha, Torres Vedras
105 km/h, Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras
105 km/h, Lourinhã
Amanhã sabemos o valor do Cabo da Roca, estou curioso.
A estação do Ipma de Fajao, Pampilhosa da Serra também deve ter belo registo.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:30)

vai chovendo, mas vendo radar chuva vai abrandar, 17.2mm


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 18:34)

Pedros disse:


> Mas agora tem mais impacto porque agora dão se nomes e tornamos as depressões bastante pessoais



Os impactos reais (e não só emocionais) são maiores porque a área coberta e impermeabilizada é maior, bem como o número de habitações e estruturas em locais inadequados.
Os condicionamentos à circulação atmosférica à superfície aumentaram bem como os condicionamentos à escorrência.
Os valores dos parâmetros meteorológicos não são em nada inferiores aos de décadas atrás, a prova é que os extremos são regularmente superados e aqui no Meteopt esse é um dos acompanhamentos sempre feito baseado nos registos oficiais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:37)

E quando o temporal parecia estar a acalmar, afnal enganei-me.
Estava agora mesmo a dar na CMTV, a ponte 25 de Albril, está interdita á circulação de motociclistas e camiões, e via-se um dos últimos motociclistas a circular na ponte que teve de ser ajudado por dois veículos ligeiros de mercadoria, um de cada lada, fazendo-lhe de corta-vento para não cair, e o mesmo ia de pernas aberta, para tentar manter o equilíbrio, de modo a não cair, uma verdadeira entre ajuda entre condutores.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 18:38)

jamestorm disse:


> Concordo, isto sim é temporal à moda antiga! Anos 90 havia sempre disto de Inverno e nem tinha direito a avisos .
> 33mm na Netatmo aqui perto!
> Rajadas mais fracas agora.
> Está muito complicado no Norte do país com os rios a encher rápido!




Isto é muito bom para umas coisas, mas inerentemente também traz coisas muito más, mas nada na vida é perfeito!  As consequências menos boas deste tipo de eventos são sempre expectáveis que aconteçam, tal como estão a acontecer hoje!  E infelizmente existe a suspeita de uma possível 2ª vitima mortal , desta vez na localidade de Codeçais, Castro Daire (Viseu) , esperemos que não se confirme  Por cá depois de uma acalmia do vento durante 10 minutos, o mesmo está a volta à carga!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:38)

Ponte 25 de Abril em risco de encerrar, circulação dos comboios afetadas.

Mapa do trânsito em Lisboa está um caos...

17 mm e acalmou a chuva


----------



## srr (19 Dez 2019 às 18:40)

Abrantes :

30 mm .


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Até ao momento
> 7 mm
> ...



Cabo da Roca voltou a liderar relativamente ao vento médio horário: *76,7 Km/h*. Aproxima-se talvez o pico deste parâmetro para a RLC.
Cabo Raso, Lisboa, Santarém e todas as outras estações atingiram os ventos médios máximos até ao momento, nesta hora ou na interior.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Dez 2019 às 18:56)

Tempo muito muito adverso lá fora o vento sopra com uma intensidade brutal,muita chuva também.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:59)

Moinho de Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras. 
Agora mesmo. 



image post


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:03)

Já existe relatos de várias estradas no centro da cidade de Torres Novas, e Entroncamento, em que já não é fácil circular tendo em conta a acumulação de água, e que já entrou em alguns estabeleciementos comerciais, bem como alguns deslizamentos de terras que estão já a condicionar, pelo menos uma estrada na zona do Pafarrão.

*Queda de árvore condiciona circulação de comboios na linha do Norte*





Devido ao mau tempo registaram-se mais de uma centena de ocorrências.
A circulação ferroviária na Linha do Norte está condicionada na zona de Vale de Figueira, concelho de Santarém, na tarde desta quinta-feira, 19 de Dezembro. Em causa está a queda de uma árvore na catenária.

https://omirante.pt/foto-galeria/20...26DRjDxhI2ADCHD1VbML-tH97qImSmuwsudqtWS2wLSjo


"SALINAS DE RIO MAIOR INUNDADAS
Fotos tiradas há poucos minutos"


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:06)

A piorar bastante agora!  Rajadas de vento de meter medo, fortíssimas!


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2019 às 19:06)

Vento forte no Cais do Sodré com bastante agitação marítima.

Registo das 18:00:


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A piorar bastante agora!  Rajadas de vento de meter medo, fortíssimas!


Eu sei o que foi a tempestade Gong e Leslie, mas aqui em casa eu nunca tive nada disto! É assustador!


----------



## belem (19 Dez 2019 às 19:14)

Agora a chuva está a aumentar de intensidade aqui em Carcavelos.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 19:15)

Estou em Santo Estêvão (Benavente), já não chove mas o vento está muito forte!


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 19:15)

Póvoa S.Iria: o vento é agora muito forte e o som que produz nas árvores e prédios é o de um avião em passagem permanente.

Num 4ºandar de um prédio de 12 andares virado a sul mas com outros prédios idênticos em frente, registo no anemómetro colocado de braço estendido fora da janela vento* vertical* na ordem dos 40 a 50 Km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu sei o que foi a tempestade Gong e Leslie, mas aqui em casa eu nunca tive nada disto! É assustador!



A chuva moderada e o vento continuam a soprar sem dar tréguas.


----------



## cepp1 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Só oiço coisas a cair na varanda! A piorar outra vez!



sou teu "vizinho"  do concelho da batalha, é sem duvida das maiores tempestades dos últimos anos...incrível a chuva e o vento, ja levei com uma árvore de metro e meio no carro e tenho tudo inundado a volta de casa


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:20)

cepp1 disse:


> sou teu "vizinho"  do concelho da batalha, é sem duvida das maiores tempestades dos últimos anos...incrível a chuva e o vento, ja levei com uma árvore de metro e meio no carro e tenho tudo inundado a volta de casa


És de que terra?


----------



## cepp1 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> És de que terra?



calvaria de baixo


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A chuva moderada e o vento continuam a soprar sem dar tréguas.


Ao que vejo aqui na serra tem sido bem pior...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:23)

cepp1 disse:


> calvaria de baixo


Há ok ainda é um bocado afastado... aqui na serra o vento e a chuva tem sido qualquer coisa de que nunca tinha visto por aqui! E continua sem parar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ao que vejo aqui na serra tem sido bem pior...



Sim, aí a situação é sempre mais complicada tendo em conta a altitude.
Soube agora que estão já várias estradas cortadas ao transito na cidade de Torres Novas, e numa outra estrada são já os populares a ajudarem os condutores a realizarem inversão de marcha, junto á fábrica da Renova.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 19:30)

Fortes rajadas por aqui tambem


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 19:30)

Neste momento já na rua, acabado de sair do trabalho , e é impressionante a força do vento! Contra o mesmo, tive muita dificuldade para abrir a porta do carro enquanto parei numa estação de serviço! 
Entretanto volta a chover fraco,acumulado nos 29.4mm 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:31)

Rajada de 100 km/h agora mesmo no Pai do Vento, Alcabideche.

Agora imaginem o que passo no verão com a nortada violenta com valores similares aos de hoje, enquanto muita gente está com vento fraco e calorao.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:33)

Oliveira do Bairro agora com um eco vermelho-laranja em cima!


----------



## cepp1 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:33)

ja estou sem luz


----------



## belem (19 Dez 2019 às 19:38)

belem disse:


> Agora a chuva está a aumentar de intensidade aqui em Carcavelos.



Os solos devem estar bem saturados, pois ainda há bocado quando fui dar comida ao gato lá fora, reparei que mesmo ao pé do prato, numa zona coberta de cimento, estava uma luz espalhada pelo chão, que é produzida por minhocas bioluminescentes... Sempre que há muita água nos solos, elas têm tendência, para subir para sítios altos, para não se afogarem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 19:42)




----------



## dASk (19 Dez 2019 às 19:47)

Falha de luz electrica em casa e na rua há cerca de 2horas já.. E o vento contínua medonho!!!


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

Noite interessante para os meus testes:
Intensidade da chuva Davis VP2 11.2mm/h  Lambrecht 15189 22.7mm/h!!!!!
Com uma quantidade semelhante (VP2 46.6mm 15189 48.2mm) o meu 15189 permite-me ser mais preciso. 
Por isso vou verificar o meu sónico


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 19:54)

eh pq estava bem construído 



Duarte Sousa disse:


>


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 20:02)

Há aqui um engarrafamento de trânsito.   Mesmo agora, 77,2 km/h


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 20:03)

Na análise das 18h, a frente fria era precedida de uma linha de instabilidade.
As temperaturas às 19h mantinham-se entre os 16ºC e os 17ºC.
Terá o pico do vento relação com essa linha, e a frente ainda não passou (ou não vai passar)?







Observando a imagem de radar, a frente fria não passou, na minha opinião:






24h de Elsa:


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:05)

As rajadas de vento mais fortes até agora, pelo menos pelo barulho! Medonho!!!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2019 às 20:05)

Soltou-se uma chapa metal de uma obra aqui perto e anda a voar na rua. Espero que não danifique nenhum carro, isto está medonho...
Continua a chover, mas o pior disto é mesmo o vento. Impressionante as rajadas fortíssimas


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:07)

O vento moderado e a chuva continuam, tenho aqui a minha gata aflita para ir fazer as sua necessidades á rua, mas assim que lhe abro, uma frecha da porta, ele até perde logo a vontade, ainda para mais, esteve a dormir umas 9 horas seguidas e só acordou á pouco tempo.
A água é empurrada no sentido contrário ao das telhas, e está a entrar para dentro do sótão.


----------



## JAlves (19 Dez 2019 às 20:08)

Por Odivelas, ao que sei, caiu uma árvore na Av. Prof. Dr. Augusto Abreu Lopes, e uma outra na Ramada, na Rua Guilherme Marconi. Isto está agreste.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 20:14)

tenho a senssaao que a for;a do vento esta aumentar...sera?


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 20:18)

Vem lá mais uma massa de eco de radar a cobrir toda a RLC, talvez associada à frente fria.
Linha de instabilidade nasce em Setúbal.


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 20:19)

Bem, meu teste com meu anemômetro sônico é para outro dia, não está no UPC e minha conexão de teste não gosta de cortes de energia. Somente medida tomada VP2 64,3km/h Sonic 69,5km/h.
*Com 50,2mm hoje o recorde de 24/11/2016 (50,8) será batido.*


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2019 às 20:22)

Chuva  moderada neste momento. Vento forte de sul com rajadas.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:22)

chuva fraca, parece vem ai mais um bocado de chuva, sigo com 19.2mm, a rajada máxima mantém a mesma dos 60.4km/h


----------



## dASk (19 Dez 2019 às 20:24)

Corropio de carros de bomberios incesaante por aqui... Deve haver bastantes ocorrências. E o vento continua com rajadas fortíssimas!!


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

Bem, meu teste com meu anemômetro sônico é para outro dia, não está no UPC e minha conexão de teste não gosta de cortes de energia. Somente medida tomada VP2 64,3km/h Sonic 69,5km/h.
*Com 50,2mm hoje o recorde de 24/11/2016 (50,8) será batido.*


Toby disse:


> Bem, meu teste com meu anemômetro sônico é para outro dia, não está no UPC e minha conexão de teste não gosta de cortes de energia. Somente medida tomada VP2 64,3km/h Sonic 69,5km/h.
> *Com 50,2mm hoje o recorde de 24/11/2016 (50,8) será batido.*



19 de dezembro reccord batido na chuva 51,2 mm e rajada 77,2 km/h desde 09/2016 (data dos meus recordes)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:39)

Actualização.

Lourinhã e Moinho do Pinheiro Manso com 109 km/h de rajada máxima.

Pai do Vento, Alcabideche subiu agora para os 105 km/h.

Cheguei agora Alcabideche, isto está deveras agressivo...


----------



## nettle (19 Dez 2019 às 20:39)

Sem electricidade em Maceira (Leiria). Alguma chuva mas o que mete mesmo medo é o vento, muito forte. Moro perto de zona com pinheiros e eucaliptos que não param de dançar.

Enviado do meu Mi A3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:40)

nettle disse:


> Sem electricidade em Maceira (Leiria). Alguma chuva mas o que mete mesmo medo é o vento, muito forte. Moro perto de zona com pinheiros e eucaliptos que não param de dançar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A3 através do Tapatalk


Pois imagino... aqui o vento continua terrível!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:44)

Parece que o pico está a ser agora, muito vento ainda e muita chuva.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (19 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

Almargem do Bispo, Sintra 
Vento fortíssimo por volta das 19h15 foi horrível, parecia que abria as portas e as janelas. Ainda continua mas parece que está mais fraco.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 20:50)

Frente deverá agora começar a descer para latitudes mais a Sul, e espero por cá uma bela noite de chuva, bem puxada a vento  Uma ótima companhia para um serão de sofá a ver um bom filme! Apesar de não estar frio, a lareira já está acessa para completar o ramalhete  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:51)

chove moderado persistente , já passei a meta dos 20, sigo com *20.8mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Frente deverá agora começar a descer para latitudes mais a Sul, e espero por cá uma bela noite de chuva, bem puxada a vento  Uma ótima companhia para um serão de sofá a ver um bom filme! Apesar de não estar frio, a lareira já está acessa para completar o ramalhete
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Pelo menos estás mais optimista do que eu, hoje não acendi a lareira por motivos de segurança, em dias de forte temporal, é sempre o que faço, e para dormir, creio que não vai ser fácil hoje, tendo em conta o assobiar do vento nas paredes e telhados, e já nem consegui fazer a ronda hoje, para ver se está tudo em segurança ou não, tenho de aguardar por amanhã.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 20:57)

Às 20h atingia-se em várias estações a máxima do dia, nomeadamente Coruche, Lisboa, Barreiro, por exemplo:







Continuamos no sector quente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 20:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Isto é muito bom para umas coisas, mas inerentemente também traz coisas muito más, mas nada na vida é perfeito!  As consequências menos boas deste tipo de eventos são sempre expectáveis que aconteçam, tal como estão a acontecer hoje!  E infelizmente existe a suspeita de uma possível 2ª vitima mortal , desta vez na localidade de Codeçais, Castro Daire (Viseu) , esperemos que não se confirme  Por cá depois de uma acalmia do vento durante 10 minutos, o mesmo está a volta à carga!


Infelizmente confirma.se esta 2 vítima causa da instabilidade atmosférica que tem atingido o nosso país nas últimas horas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:00)

StormRic disse:


> Às 20h atingia-se em várias estações a máxima do dia, nomeadamente Coruche, Lisboa, Barreiro, por exemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aqui ao lado também tive a máxima do dia de 17.7ºC às 19h36min, tenho 16.9ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 21:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pelo menos estás mais optimista do que eu, hoje não acendi a lareira por motivos de segurança, em dias de forte temporal, é sempre o que faço, e para dormir, creio que não vai ser fácil hoje, tendo em conta o assobiar do vento nas paredes e telhados, e já nem consegui fazer a ronda hoje, para ver se está tudo em segurança ou não, tenho de aguardar por amanhã.


Vai tudo correr bem amigo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:02)

acumulado a subir 22mm rajadas nos 40/50


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:04)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vai tudo correr bem amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Assim espero também, o meu maior receio é mesmo pelas linhas de água que se cruzam no final do meu terreno, em que quando ambas atingem mais de 1 metro de altura de água, costumam sempre causar estragos, como aluimento de terrra, mas depois de 5 anos, de trabalho que tenho feito por lá, com uma galeria ripícola, tendo as árvores já cerca de 4 metros de altura, já fico um pouco mais descanso, quanto ao resto das árvores, é esperar pela luz do dia para ver como estão.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 21:07)

A subida das temperaturas e o aumento do vento reforçam a conclusão de que o pico do vento observado anteriormente pode ser atribuído a uma linha de actividade maior no sector quente e não da frente:






Veremos se a RLC continuará neste sector devido à frente não descer mais em latitude, mantendo-se a norte de Peniche:


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 21:10)

Mais uma grande carga de água em Peniche


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 21:11)

StormRic disse:


> A subida das temperaturas e o aumento do vento reforçam a conclusão de que o pico do vento observado anteriormente pode ser atribuído a uma linha de actividade maior no sector quente e não da frente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E falta os dados de Peniche! Acho que ficavam bem nesse quadro!
Infelizmente é o que temos...

Sei que na zona da ponta do Cabo carvoeiro a coisa foi basstante forte!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 21:15)

Boa noite, 
Infelizmente, o meu trabalho impediu-me de seguir esta maravilha de tempestade. 

No começo do dia, esta tormenta parecia que ia ser um fiasco, no entanto, durante a manhã seguiram-se linhas de instabilidade que, de certa maneira, passaram de raspão pela zona, mas mesmo assim acumularam 11,4 mm. 

Depois duma tarde bem ventosa com a maior rajada de vento do ano (60,5 km/h), segue-se agora a passagem da frente fria. Chove bem forte, como há muito não chovia. O acumulado diário segue nos 12,5 mm. Espero agora algumas horas de chuva durante esta noite!


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 21:25)

Não tenho referido mas continua o temporal, chuva moderada quase forte e vento forte que arrasta a água a escorrer pela rua em ondas.

Aparentemente a frente fria continua a descida em latitude:


----------



## fhff (19 Dez 2019 às 21:26)

Chuva sempre torrencial,  desde Vila Franca até Sintra. Não está nada fácil na estrada. Nas últimas 3 horas acumulei 15 mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 21:31)

Chuva forte tocada à vento lá fora, acumulado começa a ganhar expressão, com muita ainda por cair 

32.7mm 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2019 às 21:34)

StormRic disse:


> Não tenho referido mas continua o temporal, chuva moderada quase forte e vento forte que arrasta a água a escorrer pela rua em ondas.
> 
> Aparentemente a frente fria continua a descida em latitude:


Pelas últimas duas atualizações do radar, parece estar a abrandar a sua descida, mas pode ser só impressão. O ICON e o Harmonie (AEMET) prevêem que a mesma dê acumulados expressivos nas próximas horas nas latitudes onde ela está atualmente.
_________________

Por Leiria, já parou de chover e o vento abrandou significativamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:37)

O vento aqui finalmente acalmou... pelo menos deixou de se ouvir dentro de casa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O vento aqui finalmente acalmou... pelo menos deixou de se ouvir dentro de casa.



Aqui o "festival" do vento continua ainda soprando de forma moderada, e com chuva á mistura, tenho um alpendre á frente da casa, mas é como se não tivesse telhado, pois a chuva está a bater nessas janelas, que ficam lá debaixo.


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:41)

Continua agreste, chuva e vento intensos.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 21:41)

Vale do Tejo a reabastecer!


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2019 às 21:44)

Nos últimos minutos, com a chegada da frente fria a Sesimbra, tenho chuva moderada a forte com rajadas como já não via há muito por aqui! Mete respeito o barulho dentro de casa...

Entretanto sobe o acumulado para 34.8 mm.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 21:44)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo prossegue a noite de grande temporal, chuva e vento por vezes fortes. Já tive sem luz quase meia hora, mas entretanto voltou. 

Depois do fiasco de ontem, hoje tem sido bem intenso, por vezes assustador, principalmente o vento!


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 21:46)

por aqui ja passou...tudo calmo agora
E deixou uns expressivos 43 mm!!


----------



## cactus (19 Dez 2019 às 21:48)

parece que o ceu desabou , chuva torrencial com vento muito forte , neste momento.


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2019 às 21:50)

Continua a noite de temporal em Lisboa:


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 21:53)

ups parece que falei cedo demais. Volta a cair grande carga!!
Em termos de vento, ]e que acalmou


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 21:54)

POr Peniche isto agora está muito mais calmo.
Não sei porquê mas cheira-me que isto ainda não acabou.
O mapa dinâmico dos dados de satélite ainda traz lá muita coisa.
Seja como for o pior já passou.


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:54)

bolas.Já deve haver inundações aqui no concelho.


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Dez 2019 às 21:57)

O que esperar nas próximas horas? Quando o pós frontal?

Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:00)

Chuvada agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:05)

*TOMAR – Última hora. Há pré-aviso de cheia na cidade e há queda de árvores na Estrada da FAI*

Anabela Freitas, presidente da Câmara de Tomar, fez há instantes um ponto de situação em torno do impacto do mau tempo no concelho. E o dado mais relevante é que há pré”aviso de cheia na cidade. Há registo, neste particular, para queda de árvores na conhecida como Estrada da FAI, assim como continua cortada a Nacional 110 em toda a extensão de Carvalhos de Figueiredo.

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-ultima-...T7RtRA7QUQAM3vfYmBvlIAuEgnPgf2pZ1Cs6MPsWw4osk

Segundo o radar mais uma velente chuvada a cair em toda centro, vai ser bom para reabastecer o Tejo, visto que os seus afluentes já estão em carga máxima.
O rio Almonda, na Ribeira Branca, na zona da praia fluvial, já está a correr por cima da ponte.


----------



## Templariu (19 Dez 2019 às 22:06)

*TOMAR – Última hora. Há pré-aviso de cheia na cidade e há queda de árvores na Estrada da FAI*
21:48 - 19 Dezembro 2019

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-ultima-hora-ha-queda-de-arvores-na-estrada-da-fai/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 22:12)

Menos de uma hora depois, o acumulado segue nos 18 mm.  
A chuva continua a cair de maneira bem forte. E, pelo radar, ainda vai durar mais um pouco. Acho que devo chegar aos 20 mm hoje.  

Muito bom para um dia que parecia fracassado, no início.  

PS: 18,3 mm, com um ritmo de 3 mm/h. Chuva puxada a vento.


----------



## srr (19 Dez 2019 às 22:15)

Abrantes,
50mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:17)

Volto a ouvir o vento com força... mesmo assim nada a ver com umas horas atrás.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:19)

O vento lá abrandou.
Dados da Elsa por cá.

Velocidade máxima de vento: 82 km/h
Rajada máxima: 105 km/h
13 mm
Assim sendo não bateu os 116 km/h no passado do mês de Outubro.

Isto de morar num sitio destes, faz com que nem uma boa tempestade de vento consegue bater os registos das nortadas  violentas localizadas que ocorrem por cá.


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2019 às 22:22)

Parou de chover em Lisboa. Vento diminuiu de velocidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 22:22)

Neste momento já bem mais chuva que vento  

40.5mm  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Liliazevedo (19 Dez 2019 às 22:22)

Por aqui pensava que a Elsa já se tinha ido embora, mas o vento sopra bem lá fora! Será que demora muito a ir embora??? 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:30)

*Coimbra está em alerta vermelho para vento...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:34)

Volta a chuva e algum vento...


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 22:52)

Finalmente a capital honra a fama da Elsa: *14,7 mm* na última hora, no Geofísico; *47,9 Km/h* de vento médio na Gago Coutinho (aeroporto).







Mas a temperatura ainda não desceu... frente fria passou? Não sei... esperemos pelas temperaturas às 23h.
O radar não é concludente:


----------



## N_Fig (19 Dez 2019 às 23:00)

Por aqui houve um período de chuva e vento muito intensos por volta das 8 da noite, que ainda durou algum tempo, mas depois as coisas têm estado relativamente calmas. No entanto, os solos estão completamente saturados e as ruas estavam completamente inundadas


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

*46.2 mm *em Sesimbra 

O vento parecia acalmar, mas nos últimos minutos voltam rajadas muito fortes.

EDIT: Já agora, referir que ultrapassou os 100 mm este mês.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 23:04)

De repente aumentou o vento e foi-se a luz...


----------



## remember (19 Dez 2019 às 23:06)

Boa noite,

Estive a jantar por Odivelas, só poças de água, árvores caídas e caixotes derrubados.

Na volta para casa, chuva forte na A1, infelizmente aqui no prédio a clarabóia já era, cedeu com o vento, muitos tiveram água pelas casas a dentro devido à Elsa, que se fez notar e bem nas últimas horas.

Rajada máxima de 47km/h, 38.2mm acumulados e máxima de 17.7°C atingida por volta das 19:30. Volta a intensificar o vento...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Liliazevedo (19 Dez 2019 às 23:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Coimbra está em alerta vermelho para vento...*


Sim, eu sei! Mas voltou a acalmar. De vez em quando vem umas rajadas mas parece que o pior já  passou! Digo eu! 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 23:11)

Por aqui 20 mm já cá cantam. Depois duma pequena pausa da chuva, o elemento precioso lá voltou em força. O acumulado diário segue nos 19,3 mm.  

@Ricardo Carvalho e @Jorge_scp Hoje vocês tiveram sorte com a instabilidade durante a manhã. Eu não tive tanta.  

PS: 19,6 mm  Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 23:16)

E pronto, o limiar dos 20 mm foi ultrapassado. O acumulado segue nos 20,1 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 23:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por aqui 20 mm já cá cantam. Depois duma pequena pausa da chuva, o elemento precioso lá voltou em força. O acumulado diário segue nos 19,3 mm.
> 
> @Ricardo Carvalho e @Jorge_scp Hoje vocês tiveram sorte com a instabilidade durante a manhã. Eu não tive tanta.
> 
> PS: 19,6 mm  Chuva torrencial agora!


Sim é verdade, e arrisco a dizer se aqui por casa acumulou até ao momento 43.3mm , na serra dever ter caído à vontade  uns 60/70 mm  Pena não existir uma estação, tipo no alto do formosinho , seria deveras interessante! E lá fora contínua a cair bem 

Edit: Voltam as rajadas fortes 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 23:27)

tinha acalmado bastante com a passagem da frente, mas neste momento de uns restos atrás da frente volta a dar uma chuva mais moderada e vento aumenta intensidade, sigo com 28.8mm, veremos se ainda chega aos 30 hoje


----------



## remember (19 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

E um barulho aqui em cima minha nossa... Metade da clarabóia voou, outra metade, anda para ali a voar, ainda vai o resto de noite com a intensificação do vento...

Aqui em casa também entrou água, a entrada do prédio está alagada também, foi forte...

Volta a chover, dados actuais:

















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 23:38)

Ainda se ouve o vento lá fora e ainda chove, mas as coisas estão bastante mais calmas. Durante o pico da passagem da frente parecia que estava a passar um furacão, vento muito forte e chuva forte quase na horizontal, foi impressionante! 

Por hoje já chega, hora de ir para o choco!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 23:39)

A chuva parou por cá. O acumulado total do dia de hoje segue nos 20,3 mm, sendo o 2° dia mais chuvoso do ano (depois do dia 6 de março, dia em que tive um acumulado de 25,9 mm).  

Não deverá chover mais hoje, começando um período de calma... perdão, ventania.  

As rajadas neste momento estão fortes como o caraças.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 23:46)

Wow...Rajadas fortíssimas, constantes,e na ordem dos 50km/h, só ouço coisas a bater na rua! E a árvores a abanar! Temporal à "la antiga"  44.1mm de acumulado ! Se o dia tivesse mais uma horita, que deve ser o tempo que a frente fria  demora a passar por cá, bateria provavelmente o recorde dos 49.2mm registados no dia 10-3-18 

Edit: Infelizmente uma possível 3 vítima mortal na sequência do evento das últimas horas 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2019 às 23:47)

Quando parecia que a Elsa tinha dado as últimas, eis que veio uma rajada impressionante mesmo no momento que fui até à varanda. Assustador! Sucedem-se de novo algumas rajadas fortes, mas sem chuva neste momento. *47,5 mm*, parece não é hoje que atinjo os 50!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Dez 2019 às 23:47)

A imagem do dia. Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 23:48)

ainda durante a tarde passei lá 2x para ir a Évora e voltar 

http://noticiasdosorraia.pt/ultima-...Bu-2aDhZhaHFmaOhKwJ9XG2B_yq-x30brdsYPCN8NgRUg


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2019 às 23:51)

Terminado o dia, a estação do Aeródromo de Leiria acumulou *61.1mm*. O vento mantém-se forte, mas já não chove há cerca de 2 horas.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 23:51)

david 6 disse:


> ainda durante a tarde passei lá 2x para ir a Évora e voltar
> 
> http://noticiasdosorraia.pt/ultima-...Bu-2aDhZhaHFmaOhKwJ9XG2B_yq-x30brdsYPCN8NgRUg



tá aqui a noticia atualizada, fez um ferido ligeiro

http://noticiasdosorraia.pt/um-feri...14-entre-coruche-e-santana-do-mato-com-fotos/

também outras ocorrências no concelho

http://noticiasdosorraia.pt/popular...re-fazendas-das-figueiras-e-arrica-com-fotos/

e no concelho vizinho de Salvaterra

http://noticiasdosorraia.pt/telhado...tura-atingida-por-arvore-na-gloria-com-fotos/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 23:53)

As rajadas de vento precederam um novo aguaceiro, mais fraco do que os anteriores.  
O acumulado segue nos 20,6 mm. A chuva continua a cair, no entanto algo intermitente, com algumas paragens pelo meio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 23:53)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> A imagem do dia. Lisboa.




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 23:55)

meio pausada agora volta a chover mais moderado  29.2mm, va 5min para os 30


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2019 às 23:57)

Termino o dia com 17,2mm de acumulado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Dez 2019 às 23:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Terminado o dia, a estação do Aeródromo de Leiria acumulou *61.1mm*. O vento mantém-se forte, mas já não chove há cerca de 2 horas.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 00:06)

máxima: *17.7ºC*
minima: *15.2ºC*
acumulado: *29.6mm* (quase quase :C)
rajada máxima: *60.5km/h*
actual: *15.7ºC* e vento e chuva fraca


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 00:08)

aumentou para chuva moderada  já acumulei depois da meia noite os 0.4mm que me faltava para os 30 :C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2019 às 00:10)

Boa noite, 
Ontem o acumulado foi de 20,6 mm.  
Entretanto voltaram as rajadas de vento, bem fortes. A rajada máxima até agora foi de 46 km/h.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 00:18)

nova rajada maxima do dia, depois da meia noite *45km/h*


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2019 às 00:45)

Desde por volta da meia-noite que já houve mais alguns picos de precipitação e vento


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 00:45)

Ainda vem mais precipitação:











A RLC mantém-se em sector quente.
Provavelmente nova ondulação da frente ou formação de segunda frente mais a norte.
Esperemos a análise das 00h para confirmar.
Mas a análise frontal prevista para hoje (sexta-feira 20) às 12h dá mesmo essa ideia, de formação de uma ondulação da frente com novo ramo quente. O ramo frio da anterior ondulação desceu em latitude já fora do alcance do território.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (20 Dez 2019 às 01:03)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda vem mais precipitação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O que significa isso em termos práticos?


----------



## romeupaz (20 Dez 2019 às 01:09)

Há novos avisos. Nomeadamente Laranja para chuva em Leiria entre as 12 e as 15h

Enviado do meu Mi MIX 2S através do Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (20 Dez 2019 às 01:12)

Estive sem luz e na página não ficou registado o máximo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi MIX 2S através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 01:16)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> O que significa isso em termos práticos?



Mantém-se as temperaturas actuais, com mínimas muito próximas das máximas.
Mantém-se o vento moderado a forte com rajadas, não tão intenso como ontem (19).
Continuam os aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva, pontualmente forte.


----------



## Dematos (20 Dez 2019 às 01:21)

Desde pelo menos das 19h estou sem luz; devido a linhas ou postes que caíram!
Agora tudo mais calmo; acabou de cair 1aguaceiro e vi 2 clarões seguidos a Este acerca de 20minuts.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 01:51)

chuva forte neste momento  16.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 01:54)

Diluvio!!!


----------



## TekClub (20 Dez 2019 às 02:09)

Finalmente tudo calmo por aqui, esta elsa ainda me partiu umas telhas tal a força do vento fez lembrar o leslie...


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 02:12)

acalmou, foi ali 10min de chuva forte, acumulado de hoje subiu para *6mm*, vento continuo a ouvi lo mas pelos dados já não com tanta intensidade


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 03:35)

StormRic disse:


> A RLC mantém-se em sector quente.
> Provavelmente nova ondulação da frente ou formação de segunda frente mais a norte.
> Esperemos a análise das 00h para confirmar.



Ambas as hipóteses concretizaram-se:







Esta carta parece uma repetição da carta de há 24h atrás (dia 19 às 00h) no que respeita à intensa circulação zonal a afectar o território.
Parece assim que vai continuar esta situação de vento forte e precipitação por vezes intensa e algo incerta na sua distribuição, com surpresas positivas ou negativas.

Aqui na rua, Póvoa alta, *16,3ºC* há cerca de uma hora, temperatura que vai manter-se pela noite e pouco variará durante o dia de hoje, algo bizarra para uma madrugada de Dezembro.
HR 90%.
Chuva moderada batida a vento, numa saída rápida facilmente registei rajadas na ordem dos 50 Km/h, vento médio entre os 20 e os 40 Km/h.
Uma árvore de porte médio partida a meio era retirada pelos bombeiros, ramos partidos por todo o lado, solos alagados nos ajardinamentos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2019 às 07:24)

Bem, parece que a frente fria já passou, logo depois das 4 da manhã. A temperatura teve uma queda de 2°C em muito pouco tempo, e não voltou a subir.   

Agora já estamos em regime pós-frontal. Estão 15,2°C, vento forte e deverão cair uns aguaceiros no dia de hoje. Até agora caiu apenas 1 mm.


----------



## marcoguarda (20 Dez 2019 às 09:44)

Incrível a quantidade de água que cai atualmente na zona de Leiria. Chuva muito grossa e persistente!


----------



## remember (20 Dez 2019 às 09:45)

Bom dia, 

7.8mm acumulados hoje, com um pouco de acalmia de vento.

Alguém que esteja perto, consegue confirmar se a torre Vasco da Gama na parte superior ficou sem vidros em grande parte? E que pareceu-me, ao passar no parque das nações que só havia vidros em algumas partes

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (20 Dez 2019 às 09:50)

O Liz já transbordou na zona "fusível" ontem antes das 00h. Certamente, com o que chove e falta chover, vai deitar fora em mais sítios
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi MIX 2S através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2019 às 09:55)

Bom dia,

Esta Depressão foi das mais intensas que já presenciei. Não tanto pela rajada máxima, mas os ventos sustentados foram de facto impressionantes.
Fica o registo de *32,5mm* e recorde de rajada máxima batido em *77,1km/h*. Alguns estragos visiveis em Almada, árvores partidas, cabos de comunicação no chão, sinalética vertical completamente obliterada entre outros.
A lamentar o SMPC de Almada que esteve num jantar de Natal durante a fase mais complicada deste evento. Prioridades...

Chove fraco por Alfragide entretanto e reparei que a ribeira de Algés leva um bom caudal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 09:58)

marcoguarda disse:


> Incrível a quantidade de água que cai atualmente na zona de Leiria. Chuva muito grossa e persistente!


Bom dia a todos! Aqui também está a chover bastante e algum vento também. Ontem aqui foi uma loucura. Hoje de manhã verifiquei que tinha um grande ramo de um dos sobreiros partido...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2019 às 09:58)

Chove bem, de forma persistente.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Dez 2019 às 10:05)

Que bela manhã de chuva  

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 10:08)

Que belo eco amarelo sobre a zona de Leiria... não admira o que chove!


----------



## Geopower (20 Dez 2019 às 10:08)

Início de manhã com chuva fraca. Neste momento não chove. Vento fraco de oeste.
Céu encoberto.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## dvieira (20 Dez 2019 às 10:12)

Chuve nesto momento moderado a forte de forma persistente. Agora neste últimos a querer acalmar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 10:15)

dvieira disse:


> Chuve nesto momento moderado a forte de forma persistente. Agora neste últimos a querer acalmar.


Olá bom dia! Aqui não está nada a acalmar...


----------



## dvieira (20 Dez 2019 às 10:23)

Volta a intensificar de forma forte e persistente após uma breve acalmia.


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2019 às 10:37)

Chuva forte em Alfragide.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 10:38)

Boas, 

10 mm
Tem chovido bem. 

Vi 3 árvores caídas, entre Aldeia de Juzo e Murches (Cascais). Na serra devem ter caído umas quantas.
Curiosamente a estação do Cabo da Roca não passou dos 105 km/h de rajada máxima. 
Na Peninha pode ter ido perfeitamente aos 140 km/h.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2019 às 10:44)

Bom dia, tem chovido bem aqui toda a manhã em Alenquer...a estações na zona tem a volta de 5mm.
Ontem a estação mais proxima de minha casa, a 3 kms, tinha 46mm ao final do dia!!


----------



## Sunset (20 Dez 2019 às 10:52)

Chuva forte a entrar entre Lisboa e Leiria com alguns ecos amarelos


----------



## srr (20 Dez 2019 às 11:03)

ABRANTES,

Chove certinho - soma 5mm

Finalmente reposta a Paisagem de Inverno por cá : Tudo verde e Rios a correr.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 11:15)

Convido-os a todos(as) a partilharem dados, fotos, notícias sobre a Depressão ELSAnum tópico de resumo que criei para memória futura.

*Depressão ELSA - Dezembro de 2019*


----------



## RStorm (20 Dez 2019 às 11:15)

Bom dia

Ontem sim, um autêntico temporal digno desse nome que há muito mas mesmo muito tempo que não via um igual  Até há pessoas aqui na cidade a comentar que nunca tinham visto um tão intenso como este...
Em termos de vento foi a loucura total: horas a fio a soprar com grande intensidade na ordem dos 30 Km/h (visto a olho nu) e com rajadas bastante intensas, mas no entanto, por incrível que pareça, a minha estação ainda não bateu o anterior record de *44,3 Km/h *
Em termos de chuva, acumulado generoso de *18 mm*  Ocorreram períodos intensos/torrenciais, mas a chuva foi maioritariamente moderada, caindo quase sempre na horizontal. 
Houve alguns danos na cidade tais como queda de árvores e caixotes do lixo derrubados. Por várias vezes vi o camião dos bombeiros a passar pelas ruas e a luz esteve constantemente a "tremer" durante a tarde, houve mesmo um período em que se apagou temporariamente   

Extremos de ontem: *15,4ºC **/ **17,8ºC **/ **18 mm *(mínima batida perto da meia-noite) 

Hoje segue tudo bem mais calmo, apesar da madrugada ainda ter sido algo turbulenta. 
Neste momento, céu encoberto com chuva fraca a moderada e vento fraco de SW. O acumulado segue nos *4,2 mm.* 
O jardim nas minhas traseiras está totalmente ensopado, bom sinal portanto  Confesso que já há algum tempo que não o via assim...

Mínima de hoje: *15,3ºC *
T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 92% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2019 às 11:26)

Continua a cair bem, vamos nos 9mm.

Só acho estranho este ano não ter havido quase geada nenhuma, tive apenas um dia de geada ligeira em Novembro. Tb nem ha previsões de entradas mais frias.

Penso que será o Natal mais quente dos últimos anos...máximas quase a bater os 20ºC e as mínimas então mesmo muito altas. Parecem temperaturas dos Açores nesta altura.


----------



## Candy (20 Dez 2019 às 11:28)

Bom dia

Por Peniche vai chovendo. 
Hoje tudo muito mais calmo. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (20 Dez 2019 às 11:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Pelo modelos estaríamos agora no pico da intensidade do vento, mas ainda temos muitas horas de "Elsa" pela frente, que aparentemente já parece ter provocado uma vítima mortal no Montijo  Sentimentos à família...


Como assim amigo? Não tenho conhecimento de nada...  
Meu deus, não queria que acontecesse nenhuma desgraça


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 11:57)

Bom dia,

Por aqui começou a cair aguaceiros fracos a moderados por volta das 8 da manhã, e ainda continua, sem interrupções.
Depois de ver aqui os ribeiros da minha localidade, posso afirmar que foi a maior enchente dos últimos 6 anos pelo menos, agora já voltaram ao seu leito, mas estão no limite, basta chover novamente com mais intensidade para voltarem a galgar.
Nem deu para tirar umas fotos, pois ainda nunca parou de chover.

O rio Almonda, aqui já próximo da Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, á muito que não via a água subir a este nível.


Há mais de 10 a 12 anos, que não via a água, chegar ao ponto de submergir esta estrada.



 Um açude totalmente coberto com tanta água, no centro da cidade de Torres Novas.







Créditos: Isabel Jorge


----------



## DulceGaranhão (20 Dez 2019 às 12:05)

Neste momento em Almargem só Bispo, Sintra 
Pouca chuva mas muito vento constante e com rajadas bem fortes


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:21)

Bem, encontro-me pelo Linhó(Sintra) isto está agressivo, muito vento.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

sigo com *12.4mm* com vento, parou de chover agora, o radar parece calmo nos próximos tempos


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:26)

Ontem foi 32 mm de chuva, igualou o máximo do dia mais chuvoso do ano. Felizmente não caiu tanta chuva pela AML como esperado ou podia ter sido bem pior.

Hoje já segue com 10 mm. Agora o mais grave deve ser os caudais dos rios, vamos a ver como se comportam o Zêzere e o Tejo visto que ainda há muita água na bacia e ainda mais por cair...


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Dez 2019 às 12:33)

Bem. A Elsa foi dos eventos mais intensos que já presenciei.
Ontem à noite parecia literalmente um furacão, tal a força do vento em conjunto com a chuva forte que caia.
Há estradas interrompidas na região, muros caídos, quedas de árvores, cursos de água que saltaram fora, etc. 
Continua a haver cursos de água como o rio Nabão fora do leito. Vamos ver se a chuva que continua a cair não vai piorar a situação.


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Dez 2019 às 12:33)

Ontem assisti ao temporal mais intenso que alguma vez vi. Em plena Av. Braancamp, mal sai do autocarro, o meu chapéu de chuva destruiu-se completamente. Rajadas fortíssimas, com a chuva intensa a cair na horizontal.

Por agora, voltaram as rajadas fortes sendo que acabei de assistir à queda de uma antena de um telhado. Não chove, por agora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2019 às 12:37)

RStorm disse:


> Como assim amigo? Não tenho conhecimento de nada...
> Meu deus, não queria que acontecesse nenhuma desgraça



Foi vítima da queda de uma árvore em cima da cabine do camião na nacional 10 Rodolfo, a juntar a esse, soma mais uma vítima em Castro Daire por deslizamento de terras em cima da própria casa, e outro desaparecido no mesmo concelho , depois de a máquina retroscavadora ter caído ao rio Paiva por outro deslizamento de terras! Muito triste, mas já sabemos como são os extremos, e a Elsa não propriamente meiga, tal como vinha a ser modelado nos últimos dias 

----------------------------------------------

Hoje por cá dia muito calmo, vento moderado mas nada de mais, *2mm* de acumulado , e o mês de Dezembro segue com *88.6mm * Conto até ao final do mês ficar acima dos* 100mm* Sem dúvida uma forte mitigação da seca onde a mesma persistia


----------



## hurricane (20 Dez 2019 às 12:45)

Será que polge de Minde já comecou finalmente a encher?


----------



## marcoguarda (20 Dez 2019 às 12:53)

hurricane disse:


> Será que polge de Minde já comecou finalmente a encher?



Isso é que era! No fim de semana dava lá um salto, nunca vi aquilo cheio pelos meus próprios olhos.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:54)

rajada agora de *47.5km/h*, vai chovendo fraco


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 12:58)

Bom dia!

Ontem houve períodos em que foi verdadeiramente tempestuoso, com chuva e vento fortes aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. 

Hoje também temos tido uma manhã com chuva, essencialmente fraca a moderada e também algumas rajadas de vento mais intensas, mas já sem a severidade de ontem à noite. A estação de Coruche do IPMA tinha 11mm amealhados até à ultima actualização.

Não chove e pelo radar vê-se que a animação está mais a Norte.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 13:07)

proteção civil a falar das bacias, alerta também aqui para Coruche para a bacia do Sorraia para o final do dia, veremos
radar agora muito tranquilo para estas zonas, 12.8mm


----------



## RStorm (20 Dez 2019 às 13:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Foi vítima da queda de uma árvore em cima da cabine do camião na nacional 10 Rodolfo, a juntar a esse, soma mais uma vítima em Castro Daire por deslizamento de terras em cima da própria casa, e outro desaparecido no mesmo concelho , depois de a máquina retroscavadora ter caído ao rio Paiva por outro deslizamento de terras! Muito triste, mas já sabemos como são os extremos, e a Elsa não propriamente meiga, tal como vinha a ser modelado nos últimos dias
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Hoje por cá dia muito calmo, vento moderado mas nada de mais, *2mm* de acumulado , e o mês de Dezembro segue com *88.6mm * Conto até ao final do mês ficar acima dos* 100mm* Sem dúvida uma forte mitigação da seca onde a mesma persistia


Muito triste este tipo de acontecimentos, mas pronto, infelizmente parece que faz parte destes eventos  
Paz à sua alma e sentimentos à família!

--- ---- ---- ---- ----- ----- ---- ---- ----- ----

A chuva já parou há algum tempo e o céu clareou um bocado, mas entretanto o vento voltou à carga. Fabien in coming  

T. Atual: *18,4ºC *
HR: 81%
Vento: SW / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## Toby (20 Dez 2019 às 13:17)

chuva contínua (17.6mm) sem grande intensidade (4.6mm/h max) por vezes rajada mas nada excepcional (57.9 km/h)


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 13:22)

O vento começa já a soprar de forma moderada, e os agauceiros fracos continuam a cair.


----------



## meko60 (20 Dez 2019 às 13:35)

Boa tarde.
A madrugada rendeu 9mm, o vento é moderado e atemperatura em agradável para a época 17,2ºC. Pela imagem de radar, a tarde parece vir a ser calma em termos de chuva.


----------



## Aspvl (20 Dez 2019 às 13:45)

Trânsito num caos perto do Aeroporto...
Sem chuva, mas vento forte perto do Túnel do Grilo, rajadas bem agressivas ainda.  Vi à minha frente um avião a abortar a aterragem 
Em Loures já caem alguns pingos.


----------



## Toby (20 Dez 2019 às 13:53)

Aspvl disse:


> Trânsito num caos perto do Aeroporto...
> Sem chuva, mas vento forte perto do Túnel do Grilo, rajadas bem agressivas ainda.  Vi à minha frente um avião a abortar a aterragem
> Em Loures já caem alguns pingos.


----------



## RStorm (20 Dez 2019 às 14:25)

O vento continua a soprar com intensidade.

Chegou-me agora a informação, segundo relatos familiares, de que um eucalipto de grandes dimensões situado no interior da escola secundária caiu sobre uma casa logo ao lado  Só espero que não haja mais vitimas


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 14:36)

Boa tarde a todos. Isto tem estado agreste e a agravar desde o princípio da tarde. Já se foi a luz várias vezes, com o vento forte e a chuva moderada a forte. 

Este evento tem sido bem agressivo aqui. Esta manhã deu para dar uma volta e ir a São Mamede e Fátima. Num caminho que dá acesso à minha casa caiu um sobreiro bem grosso partido ao meio e um dos sobreiros no meu terreno partiu um ramo grosso... no caminho até São Mamede estão muitos pinheiros partidos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:00)

A situação começa agora a agravar-se, nem é tanto pela chuva mas sim pelo vento, que sopra já de forma moderada e por vezes forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:01)

*Protecção Civil avisa para agravamento do estado do tempo para a zona Centro de chuva forte e persistente e vento moderado.*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2019 às 15:15)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Vento novamente muito forte na última hora , com uma rajada máxima de *55km/h*  No caminho para o trabalho duas árvores caídas , uma delas na estrada nacional 371 , com os bombeiros a retirar a mesma! Solos já muito saturados,já tem mais dificuldade em aguentar as estruturas de pé!  Vai chuviscando ,mas sem acumular ! Para a semana parece que vem uns dias de sol, e que bem vai saber  Depois resta saber qual quinzena de Janeiro vai ser instável


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:18)

Isto aqui está a ficar feio outra vez, como ontem! Chuva e vento forte e luz sempre a falhar!


----------



## srr (20 Dez 2019 às 15:30)

Abrantes Soma 17 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:30)

Tempo a agravar bastante agora. O que se vê na foto é chuva forte . Vento está impressionante.













Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 15:42)

Boas!

Aqui por Coruche temos chuvisco acompanhado de vento por vezes com fortes rajadas.

No IPMA tínhamos 12.8mm até à ultima actualização.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 15:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bem, parece que a frente fria já passou, logo depois das 4 da manhã. A temperatura teve uma queda de 2°C em muito pouco tempo, e não voltou a subir.
> 
> Agora já estamos em regime pós-frontal. Estão 15,2°C, vento forte e deverão cair uns aguaceiros no dia de hoje. Até agora caiu apenas 1 mm.



Exacto, mas foi por muito pouco tempo que a RLC visitou o pós-frontal, menos de 6 horas depois a frente quente de nova ondulação repôs as condições do sector quente. Continuam as temperaturas nos 16 a 18ºC, vento forte, períodos de chuva.

Aqui na Póvoa o vento sopra entre 20 a 40 Km/h, 17,8ºC e 88%. Pequenos ramos partidos por todo o lado, árvores caídas removidas.
A diferença para as condições de ontem é a rotação do vento para SW ou WSW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:48)

E é neste estado que está a nascente do rio Almonda










Créditoos:Ricardo Pinto


Nacional 365 submersa, na Ponte do Alviela, entre São Vicente do Paúl, e o Pombalinho


A tarde de hoje está praticamente identica á de ontem.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:51)

Rio Sorraia na Ponte da Amieira e do Rebolo (ambas entre a Fajarda e o Biscainho) vou meter mais no tópico dos rios e albufeiras











Aqui a ribeira de Magos que passa na Fajarda


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2019 às 15:51)

E então, qual é a evolução disto? Muito pouco tem chovido nestas últimas horas. Às vezes chuvisca, mas nada acumula.  
Quando é que vem algo de jeito?


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:00)

achei isto também


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:05)

Isto aqui está a ficar feio como ontem! Vento muito forte e chuva forte!


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 16:12)

Condições típicas de sector quente, chuva distribuída quase aleatoriamente mas diminuiu a partir das 12h.
Este regime deve continuar até amanhã. Acumulados serão tendencialmente maiores em zonas altas ou expostas ao vento dominante


----------



## TekClub (20 Dez 2019 às 16:19)

Por aqui muita chuva e o vento esta a ficar medonho.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:48)

vai chovendo em geral fraco


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

Como esta o polje de Minde?


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 17:01)

Nimbostratus de SW, vento com rajadas à volta de 50 Km/h, precipitação fraca. Assim continua a circulação zonal periférica da Elsa na zona da Póvoa.


Acumulados escassos para sul de Peniche, algumas décimas por hora desde as 12h.
A última chuvada registada nas estações IPMA foi a de Santa Cruz, entre as 11h e as 12h:


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:07)

já passou para chuva em geral mais moderada  quanto ao vento, está algum vento mas nada especial, noto uma acalmaria no vento aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:16)

frederico disse:


> Como esta o polje de Minde?




Foto de ontem


O Polje de Minde, está bem composto com muitá água já.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:20)

Ta a ficar muito parecido ao dia de ontem.. vento muito forte neste momento..

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (20 Dez 2019 às 18:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tempo a agravar bastante agora. O que se vê na foto é chuva forte . Vento está impressionante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luis: Tens de lavar as tuas janelas, não consegues ver nada...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:08)

Boas

12 mm

85 km/h de rajada máxima


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:09)

Toby disse:


> Luis: Tens de lavar as tuas janelas, não consegues ver nada...


Mas as fotos não foram tiradas de dentro de casa... parece...


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2019 às 18:09)

Boas! Hoje fiz a viagem de comboio entre Coimbra e a Figueira, e logo na bilheteira me avisaram que a qualquer momento a viagem podia ser cancelada, devido à água na zona de Alfarelos, onde a linha passa a uns meros metros do rio. Pois bem, o troço entre a Formoselha e Alfarelos (estações seguidas, relativamente próximas) demorou mais de um quarto de hora a ser feito, o comboio chegou a parar mais que uma vez, ao princípio via o rio ao lado da linha, já claramente em leito de cheia, mas depois acabou por a linha em si também ficar inundada, embora me tenha parecido que a zona de contacto com as rodas esteve sempre uns cm acima de água. No resto da viagem também vi bastantes cheias, embora não tenha voltado a inundar a linha


----------



## Candy (20 Dez 2019 às 18:20)

Boas
Em Peniche tem chovido toda a tarde, com maior ou menor intensidade mas sem grandes cargas de água.
Temos vento, pois claro  mas muito mais fraco do que ontem. Ontem foi bastante feio.

Há pouco passei pela Estação Meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro... Aparentemente está bem.  Não se vê nada partido como há uns 3 anos, mas o certo é que trabalhava melhor toda partida e a debitar poucos dados do que trabalha desde que foi toda arranjada.  E tanta falta faz em eventos destes! O vento e a chuva de ontem de certeza atingiram valores muito elevados.

Já tive algumas falhas de luz durante o dia de hoje.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (20 Dez 2019 às 18:20)

Imagens da Avenida do Brasil na Figueira da Foz:


----------



## DulceGaranhão (20 Dez 2019 às 18:21)

Almargem do Bispo, Sintra 
O vendaval continua, está quase igual à ontem . Quando é que isto abranda, estou farta! Não chove!


----------



## mecre90 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tempo a agravar bastante agora. O que se vê na foto é chuva forte . Vento está impressionante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O Luis é de perto de Casal Vieira? Esses penedos são-me familiares, acho eu...


----------



## Candy (20 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

Porto de Peniche barra fechada.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:35)

vento continua a assoprar, está mais que há pouco, pensei que fosse abrandar, sigo com *14mm *com uns chuviscos, tá melhor mais para o interior


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:46)

Aguaceiros moderado e vento igualmente moderado, é o cenário, por aqui neste inicio de noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:47)

mecre90 disse:


> O Luis é de perto de Casal Vieira? Esses penedos são-me familiares, acho eu...


Não, estou do outro lado de São Mamede, no Vale da Quebrada.


----------



## Toby (20 Dez 2019 às 18:47)

22.2mm vento sustentado mas sem grandes rajadas


----------



## Toby (20 Dez 2019 às 18:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não, estou do outro lado de São Mamede, no Vale da Quebrada.



Que pena não teres uma estação.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2019 às 18:50)

TekClub disse:


> Imagens da Avenida do Brasil na Figueira da Foz:


Pelo que vejo das fotos, a zona inundada parece-me ser no areal e não na avenida em si


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:50)

Toby disse:


> Que pena não teres uma estação.


Pois eu também tenho pena...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 19:13)

Hoje na serra.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 19:16)

Chuva forte nas Olaias!
Av.EUA.
De vez em quando encontram-se alagamentos. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## nettle (20 Dez 2019 às 19:19)

frederico disse:


> Como esta o polje de Minde?



http://www.regiaodeleiria.pt/2019/1...39B1mAbUNIC8gzqDjp6NeW0elFmwIyGLLxVxI3EUlYQeg


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 19:22)

nettle disse:


> http://www.regiaodeleiria.pt/2019/1...39B1mAbUNIC8gzqDjp6NeW0elFmwIyGLLxVxI3EUlYQeg



Nessa notícia fala 97 mm em 24 h na zona de Mira de Aire. Valor brutal.
@luismeteo3 assim consegues ter alguma ideia o que choveu aí na tua zona serrana.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 19:30)

chove moderado agora, vento acalmou mais ainda oiço de vez em quando mas menos


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 19:31)

Muita água a cair sob a bacia do Tejo, rio Sorraia a chegar ao máximo, Tejo também forte em Santarém. 

Dia com teto de nuvens sempre baixo, UV completamente a zeros. Ainda é capaz de chover em Lisboa outra vez, vamos ver.


----------



## Jopiro (20 Dez 2019 às 20:07)

Boa noite.
Será que a situação de seca no interior do Alentejo e Algarve ficou resolvida ou ficou tudo na mesma?
Pelo Lumiar Lisboa foi uma noite e dia de hoje de muito vento e chuva, mas por agora tudo calmo com aguaceiros fracos mas persistentes.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 20:09)

o grosso da chuva está toda a norte na zona de Santarém, aqui cai uns chuviscos poucos, *15.2mm*, 16.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 20:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muita água a cair sob a bacia do Tejo, rio Sorraia a chegar ao máximo, Tejo também forte em Santarém.
> 
> Dia com teto de nuvens sempre baixo, UV completamente a zeros. Ainda é capaz de chover em Lisboa outra vez, vamos ver.



no Sorraia nesta altura mal chove directamente, está toda a norte, pode tar é a ser alimentado pela chuva também do alto alentejo na ribeira de sor e de seda


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 20:22)

chuva passou a moderado


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 20:54)

Rio Sorraia começa a sair das margens!


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 21:09)

chuva mantém persistente  *19.2mm*


----------



## belem (20 Dez 2019 às 21:58)

Neste momento, está a chover bem na Parede.


----------



## meko60 (20 Dez 2019 às 22:04)

O vento mantém-se moderado,por vezes com rajadas e o acumulado de chuva cifra-se em 10,2mm, acabou de cair um aguaceiro.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 22:05)

beber um café a Coruche, sigo com *22mm*, com chuva persistente


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2019 às 22:11)

Mais uma noite invernal , embora bem mais soft que ontem  Vento moderado , e a  precipitação é agora mais consistente , acumulado nos 3.1mm   Temperatura mantem-se alta 16.9°c !



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 22:11)

Boas,

Noite valente.
Chuva fraca persistente que esvoaça com o vento.
16 mm já, e acumular bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 22:14)

belem disse:


> Neste momento, está a chover bem na Parede.



Verdade, nesta ponta do concelho igual.
Impecável.
@belem parece que a ribeira do Pisão lá corre para o vale do Cabreiro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2019 às 22:16)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui, o dia está a ser um fiasco. A chuva tem ficado toda a norte e a nordeste. A minha estação acumula apenas 3,1 mm.  Outras à volta acumulam ainda menos. Aqui estão os registos de algumas estações da zona:  

- Fonte da Telha: 2,3 mm 
- Quinta da Queimada: 1,7 mm 
- Vale Figueira (Escola Daniel Sampaio): 3,3 mm 

Sinceramente, um dia fracassado.  Esperemos que amanhã compense o dia de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 22:31)

Por cá estamos assim


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 22:41)

Em Coruche a chuva persiste quando sair daqui vou ver o rio


----------



## Candy (20 Dez 2019 às 22:52)

*Depressão Elsa obriga a fechar barra de Peniche à navegação*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/...-obriga-a-fechar-barra-de-peniche-a-navegacao

Notícia e imagens... acredito que tenha sido mesmo propositado. 
Vi há pouco imagens idênticas desta tarde, pouco antes da Barra fechar.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 23:02)

Pelo andar da carruagem temos precipitação por largas horas.
Chegou agora mesmo aos 20 mm.


----------



## Geopower (20 Dez 2019 às 23:20)

Bela noite de chuva em Lisboa. Chove fraco a moderado. Vento fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 23:24)

Aqui no Reguengo do Fetal já rebentou o Buraco Roto com bastante força na noite passada... 

Por aqui já não está vento mas continua a chover fraco a moderado e persistente...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2019 às 23:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pelo andar da carruagem temos precipitação por largas horas.
> Chegou agora mesmo aos 20 mm.


Que diferença, e nem estamos muito longe!  
Por aqui a noite também está a ser chuvosa, e esperam-se horas de chuva dadas as imagens do radar, mas mesmo assim o acumulado segue apenas nos 4,6 mm!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 23:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Que diferença, e nem estamos muito longe!
> Por aqui a noite também está a ser chuvosa, e esperam-se horas de chuva dadas as imagens do radar, mas mesmo assim o acumulado segue apenas nos 4,6 mm!



Volta e meia sofro o efeito orografico/aproximação da serra, deve ser o caso.
Em Cascais está acumular muito menos por exemplo.
Chegou agora aos 22 mm.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 23:49)

Chove chove, não para ainda estou em Coruche


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 23:55)

@"Charneca" Mundial  ainda são 21,5 kms.





------

22,3 mm.
Dia importante de precipitação.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2019 às 00:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> @"Charneca" Mundial  ainda são 21,5 kms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por acaso ainda são mais quilómetros, porque não vivo no centro da Charneca da Caparica. Vivo quase na Aroeira, ou seja, bem mais a Sul. A localização aproximada da minha casa está no mapa do Wunderground. São, na realidade, aproximadamente 25 km. 
_________________
O dia de ontem acabou com 4,8 mm.  
Agora estão 16,4°C, céu muito nublado e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2019 às 00:06)

Boa noite!
O dia de ontem acabou com *17,7 mm* por Carnaxide. E continua a chover e a chover e a chover.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 00:22)

Chuva ou chuvisco ininterrupto, visibilidade reduzida na estrada, muitos alagamentos.
IC 19, 2a circular, A1. 
16°C
Vento lateral W a guinar o auto.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (21 Dez 2019 às 00:34)

Por aqui não para de chover moderado e parece que voltou o vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Dez 2019 às 00:45)

Boa Noite, fiz um vídeo onde juntei imagens dos efeitos da tempestade Elsa no Polje de Mira de Aire.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 00:47)

Continua a chover sem parar moderado e persistente... Água por todo o lado. 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2019 às 00:59)

Isto tem sido cá uma festa a nível das chuvas! Sabem qual é o acumulado que tenho até agora? 0 mm. 
É curioso ver certas zonas de Lisboa com tanto e outras com tão pouco.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 01:08)

Parou a chuva, em Coruche


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 03:51)

máxima: *17.8ºC*
minima: *14.6ºC*
acumulado: *27.6mm*
rajada máxima: *47.5km/h*
actual: 16.5ºC, chuviscos fracos e acumulado 1.6mm


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 03:52)

Rio Sorraia em Coruche


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 04:03)

Continuamos no lado quente das frentes:
Aqui na rua, às 2h, 17,1ºC e 91%, chovia fraco e o vento de WSW era moderado com rajadas até cerca de 30 Km/h.

As análises das 18h de ontem e das 00h de hoje mostram que a precipitação nas últimas horas está relacionada com as duas frentes quentes. A frente fria ainda vem longe_











Os sistemas frontais em causa fazem já parte da circulação da "Fabien" que irá passar bem longe a NW da península. As frentes frias se chegarem a entrar pela costa da RLC terão relativamente pouca actividade e a precipitação será bastante menor quando comparada com a dos últimos dias.


----------



## TekClub (21 Dez 2019 às 04:07)

Vento esta a aumentar de intensidade rajadas fortes.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 04:10)

também oiço o vento lá fora, não com tanta intensidade como ultimos dias, mas... ainda o oiço, quando fui tirar foto ao rio o vento naquela zona estava bem forte junto ao rio


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2019 às 09:24)

Boas,

Chuva fraca e 5 mm.
Mensal a chegar agora aos 100 mm.
Mais um mês positivo de forma a repor a normalidade.
Até ao momento rajada máxima de 85 km/h, curiosamente valor igual ao de ontem.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2019 às 10:45)

david 6 disse:


> Rio Sorraia em Coruche


Lá vão os jacintos por água abaixo. Pode ser que assim ajude a controlar a praga.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 11:06)

Olá a todos! Choveu muito esta noite. Sempre persistente e moderado a forte. Agora não chove mas está a aumentar muito o vento!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 11:11)

*Plano de emergência activado em Montemor-o-Velho. Os diques podem colapsar ou transbordar a qualquer momento!*
*Se isto acontecer vai ser uma cheia muito rápida. Evacuações a acontecer neste momento.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 11:23)

Bom dia,
Por cá a noite e madrugada foi de aguaceiros fraco, e esta amanhã ainda caiu uns pingos, mas nada de especial, o vento é que continua a soprar ainda de forma moderada.


----------



## Geopower (21 Dez 2019 às 11:23)

Bom dia. Manhã de chuva fraca. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 11:28)

Volta a chuva... fraca e persistente com vento a ir aumentando.

Edit: Vento a ficar agreste outra vez...


----------



## jcsmonteiro (21 Dez 2019 às 11:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Plano de emergência activado em Montemor-o-Velho. Os diques podem colapsar ou transbordar a qualquer momento!
> Se isto acontecer vai ser uma cheia muito rápida. Evacuações a acontecer neste momento.*


Fonte da notícia?


----------



## FujiPT (21 Dez 2019 às 12:03)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Fonte da notícia?



Declarações do presidente da CM Montemor-o-Velho


----------



## Aspvl (21 Dez 2019 às 12:46)

Frente a passar neste momento pela Marinha Grande. Chuva moderada e algumas rajadas mais intensas, mas nada de preocupante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 12:48)

O vento moderado a forte, continua a soprar.


----------



## rick80 (21 Dez 2019 às 13:02)

Vento a fazer-se sentir e ouvir com mais intensidade neste momento 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 13:03)

DaniFR disse:


> Lá vão os jacintos por água abaixo. Pode ser que assim ajude a controlar a praga.



sim é o que a cheia trás de bom, ajuda a livrar desta praga de jacintos


entretanto 3.2mm acumulado, 18.9ºC e algum vento


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2019 às 13:18)

Por aqui ainda não chove. No entanto, o vento aumentou bastante na última hora.  
Que venha a frente fria do Fabien!


----------



## Northern Lights (21 Dez 2019 às 13:21)

Rajadas fortes de vento na Estação do Colégio Militar.

Os comerciantes aqui em frente têm umas malas de viagem á venda no passeio. Algumas levantaram literalmente vôo.


----------



## marcoguarda (21 Dez 2019 às 13:27)

De momento o céu aqui em Leiria está bastante limpo e o vento mal se faz sentir. Há instantes o cenário era completamente o oposto.


----------



## dvieira (21 Dez 2019 às 13:32)

Por aqui á pouco tempo passou por aqui um pequeno "downburst" diria eu. Do nada começou a vir uma chuva bastante forte sempre acompanhada de vento forte constante sempre em linha recta.O vento é que não teve  intensidade para um downburst a sério. O evento durou cerca de 3 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 13:35)

ambas as estradas cortadas entre a Fajarda e Biscainho, onde fui ver ontem por esta hora, devido à subida do Rio Sorraia

tempo a tapar se, pelo radar vem ai aguaceiros


----------



## TekClub (21 Dez 2019 às 13:41)

Imagens do interior da Academia Briosa XXI


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 13:55)

she chuva forte do nada


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 14:11)

Boa tarde

Já não chovia há duas horas, chove agora moderado, proveniente do que resta da segunda frente fria do Fabien:


----------



## N_Fig (21 Dez 2019 às 14:11)

Pela Figueira houve chuva durante a manhã, mas agora o céu está limpo e o vento sopra com intensidade


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 14:15)

david 6 disse:


> she chuva forte do nada



Provém das linhas associadas à frente fria:






Não se deve esperar mais precipitação significativa a partir de agora.
Também não parece haver uma mudança importante de massa de ar, logo um pós-frontal fraco.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 14:25)

Céu aberto finalmente!
Muitos cirrus e rastos.






Eólicas viradas a Oeste e a grande velocidade:


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 14:25)

já parou, acumulado de *4.4mm*, já faz sol


----------



## rick80 (21 Dez 2019 às 14:36)

Sol a dar um ar de sua graça por aqui. Também já fazia falta 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2019 às 14:57)

Boas

O sol já brilha, nao deve chover mais por cá.
6 mm diários.
Vamos a contas.
Desde 1 de Outubro até agora foram 318 mm, distribuídos da seguinte forma:

Outubro: 50 mm
Novembro: 167 mm
Dezembro: 101 mm
Não tenho ideia como está a rede hidrográfica do concelho, mas certamente bem composta, embora nada de extraordinário.

Pessoalmente, outro ponto interessante destes últimos dias é sem dúvida a ondulação prevista para amanhã de manhã, será potente!
Infelizmente serão possíveis alguns estragos na orla costeira.


----------



## charlie17 (21 Dez 2019 às 14:57)

Bom dia,
Hoje já fiz a média do mês em precipitação (104.1mm, Santarém, 1970-2000), já vou com 104.6mm.
O rio Sorraia vai no limite e já a transbordar. Tal como já disseram, é ótimo para eliminar a maioria dos jacintos (infelizmente ficam sempre alguns)...

Valores de precipitação dos últimos 2 dias:
Dec 19: 23.7mm
Dec 20: 29.1mm
Hoje (até agora): 4.3mm

De destacar uma estação em Canha (Montijo) que no dia 19 acumulou 64.6mm (18.9mm em 1h), uma brutalidade!

Rajada máxima até agora: 32 [km/h] de W
16.8ºC
HR 98%


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 15:24)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Fonte da notícia?


Foi na RTP3


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 15:54)

Espectacular céu de Altocumulus em movimento muito rápido de W.
17,9°C
80%
W < 20 Km/h






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 15:59)

Esta tarde apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, mas nada de especial, o vento felizmente já acalmou bem, e agora vai espreitando o sol.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 16:11)

180° de Altocumulus.

Mas apenas 18,0°C de temperatura. 
Atrás destas nuvens, ao contrário do que normalmente anunciam, nada vem de precipitação. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2019 às 16:20)

O sol lá desapareceu. 
Ficam os registos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 17:49)

Poente de Altocumulus coloridos = massa de ar ainda húmida.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

*Rio Sorraia, Ponte da Amieira, entre Fajarda e Biscainho e depois em Coruche, deixei mais fotos no tópico Rios e Albufeiras*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:31)

*A CMTV diz que rebentou um dique no Rio Mondego! Inundações graves para as zonas de Carapinheira, Montemor-o-Velho, Ereira, Meães do Campo e Tentúgal!*


----------



## efcm (21 Dez 2019 às 18:34)

Fim do dia na Amadora


----------



## RStorm (21 Dez 2019 às 19:01)

Boa Noite

Ontem ocorreram períodos de chuva fraca a moderada durante a tarde, tornando-se persistente a partir do inicio da noite. Acumulado de *8,7 mm*. 

Hoje, a madrugada e a manhã foram de céu encoberto e chuva fraca, mas a partir do inicio da tarde houve uma reviravolta e o céu abriu gradualmente, dando lugar ao sol e às nuvens altas. Destaque para o pôr do sol  
O vento soprou moderado a forte de SW com rajadas, diminuindo bastante de intensidade ao longo da tarde. Mínima do dia a ser feita agora, *16,5ºC*. 

Extremos de ontem: *15,3ºC / 18,5ºC / 8,7 mm *
Extremos de hoje: *16,5ºC *(até agora) */ 18,9ºC / 5,1 mm *

Bom, vamos às contas 

Total do 1º evento: *2,7 mm *(dia 15) + *27 mm *(dia 16) + *0,6 mm *(dia 17): *30,3 mm *
Total do 2º evento - frente do dia 18: *2,1 mm *
Total do evento Elsa: *18 mm *(dia 19) + *8,7 mm *(dia 20): *26,7 mm *
Total de hoje: *5,1 mm *

Total acumulado esta semana: *64,2 mm *

O acumulado mensal segue nos *70,5 mm*, cerca de 80% da média  Podemos agradecer a esta preciosa semana que foi bastante generosa 
Espero que ainda chova mais alguma coisa até final do ano, mas parece que vai começar (outra vez) uma nova temporada de "nunca mais chove"


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Dez 2019 às 19:27)

Boas.
No meio disto tudo, e com preguiça para ir verificar os dados certos, este evento rendeu cerca de 35mm desde quarta feira.
Um completo falhanço nas previsões de chuva da Netatmo (gfs) que, no total dava quase 100mm para estes dias.
De resto, alguma chuva, mas muito aquém do esperado. Só vento, muito.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2019 às 19:38)

Boa tarde,
Parece-me que acabou esta bela semana de chuva e mais chuva. 

Este é o resumo dos acumulados ao longo da semana: 
- Domingo: 12,5 mm 
- Segunda: 14,7 mm
- Terça: 1,8 mm
- Quarta: 6,6 mm 
- Quinta: 20,6 mm 
- Sexta: 4,8 mm
- Hoje: 1,8 mm 

Nesta semana acumulei 62,8 mm. Menos do que o previsto, mas mesmo assim um ótimo acumulado! O acumulado mensal segue nos 70,9 mm, 55% do valor normal por aqui. Apesar de ser um valor bem abaixo do normal, não estou nada descontente, até porque grande parte do sul do país (Alentejo e Serra do Caldeirão) receberam mais precipitação do que o normal. @RStorm Parece que estamos empatados ao nível da precipitação... 

Estas foram as temperaturas ao longo da semana, expressas em graus Celsius (°C):

*Charneca da Caparica*
Segunda - 13,1/10,4
Terça - 15,5/8,3 
Quarta - 16,9/13,0
Quinta - 17,5/14,9 
Sexta - 17,3/15,0
Hoje - 18,0/(???) 

*Corroios*
Segunda - 13,4/9,8
Terça - 15,7/7,8
Quarta - 17,1/13,2 
Quinta - 17,5/15,3
Sexta - 17,7/15,4 
Hoje - 18,3/(???)

De salientar a rajada máxima do ano, registada na quinta-feira, de 61 km/h. 

Na tarde de hoje, a frente fria "quebrou-se" na minha zona, de tão dissipada que estava. Choveu a leste e a oeste, mas não choveu por aqui. No entanto, a frente deixou o seu "rasto": a temperatura desceu quase 2°C em pouco tempo, deu-se uma subida repentina da pressão (dos 1016 hpa para os 1022 hpa em menos de meia hora) e o vento acalmou abruptamente, após dias e dias de vento forte. Pela primeira vez desde terça, viu-se o sol, embora um pouco escondido na névoa. 

Agora estão 15,8°C, céu limpo, mas com muita névoa, e vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2019 às 19:41)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas.
> No meio disto tudo, e com preguiça para ir verificar os dados certos, este evento rendeu cerca de 35mm desde quarta feira.
> Um completo falhanço nas previsões de chuva da Netatmo (gfs) que, no total dava quase 100mm para estes dias.
> De resto, alguma chuva, mas muito aquém do esperado. Só vento, muito.


Aqui na Margem Sul o evento foi um completo falhanço. Vá lá que todas as regiões à volta (e as que mais precisavam) tenham sido bastante mais beneficiadas com o evento do que nós. 
Por exemplo, Elvas, neste evento, acumulou muito mais do que locais como: a Quinta do Conde, Amora, Barreiro...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Dez 2019 às 19:54)

Verdade, aqui pouca falta faz a chuva, só para lavar as vistas. Ainda bem que caiu onde mais era precisa.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2019 às 20:08)

Final de tarde aqui pela zona rural do Ribatejo entre Benavente e Coruche. 








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 20:37)

Ainda muito vento nos montes, viaduto da CREL em Loures com condução perigosa, Caneças, A16.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:25)

Chuva pela manhã e hora de almoço. Cerca de* 7,2 mm* acumulados.

Foi bom ver o céu abrir um bocado e vislumbrar o festival de altocumulus.

De salientar que Portugal está ainda a produzir 90% de energia renovável há dias, sendo que podia ser 100% se houvesse uma melhor gestão da energia, estamos a exportar abismalmente para Espanha e a consumir gás desnecessariamente nestes dias... nada eficiente.


----------



## remember (22 Dez 2019 às 01:32)

Boas,

Sábado com máxima de 19.1ºC e minima de 15.1ºC atingida perto da meia noite.
Acumulado de 9.3mm, nada mau nem estava à espera de tanto.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2019 às 01:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De salientar que Portugal está ainda a produzir 90% de energia renovável há dias, sendo que podia ser 100% se houvesse uma melhor gestão da energia, estamos a exportar abismalmente para Espanha e a consumir gás desnecessariamente nestes dias... nada eficiente.


Desculpa, como é que isso funciona exatamente?


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2019 às 03:54)

dados do dia de ontem

máxima: *19.0ºC*
minima: *13.8ºC*
acumulado: *4.4mm*
rajada máxima: *52.6km/h*
actual: 13.6ºC 94% humidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 12:19)

Bom dia,
Por cá esta manhã de domingo começou fresca, mas com sol, se bem que neste momento já prevalece o céu nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2019 às 12:56)

Nevoeirada pela Figueira, com vento, embora o nevoeiro já esteja menos baixo que há algumas horas atrás


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2019 às 13:15)

deu agora na tvi, incrível a quantidade de espuma que o mar deixou em São Pedro de Moel.
parece neve


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2019 às 13:24)

céu a ficar encoberto, graças aos chuviscos a norte de Santarém


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2019 às 14:47)

cai uns chuviscos fracos


----------



## efcm (22 Dez 2019 às 16:27)

Ainda no seguimento da Elsa sei de fonte segura ( CMTV) que o recorde mundial de rajada de vento foi batido em Lisboa. 
Nem sei como é que alguma coisa ficou de pé rajadas de 900 km/h...


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2019 às 16:27)

Boa tarde
Hoje ainda amanheceu com céu encoberto e até caíram alguns chuviscos fracos, resto da corrente de Oeste que o anticiclone, agora a subir rapidamente em latitude, veio começar a cortar.





Cerca das 15h já houve abertas, com algum sol até:


Ontem à tarde, time-lapse da passagem da grande área de Altocumulus:


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 17:47)

Esta tarde foi marcada principalmente pelo céu nublado, e logo depois da hora de almoço ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, mas nem chegaram a molhar o chão.


*Bombeiros procuram homem que estará desaparecido no Tejo*

Elementos de três corpos de bombeiros da região estão a efetuar buscas no rio Tejo, junto a Santarém, na tentativa de encontrar uma pessoa que está desaparecida desde a madrugada deste domingo, 22 de dezembro.

Segundo fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém, o alerta foi dado à 1h39, após ter sido encontrada uma viatura abandonada a meio do tabuleiro da Ponte D. Luís.

https://www.rederegional.com/socied...BLqo0X0GRAUZpUiXyhkdUoCVA7-YtH81n-mPHs62ogsbk


----------



## RStorm (22 Dez 2019 às 18:34)

Boa Noite

O dia foi abafado e com céu muito nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente com abertas durante a manhã e no final do dia.
Caíram alguns borrifos durante a tarde e deve ter caído algum aguaceiro decente durante a madrugada, pois o chão estava todo molhado ao inicio da manhã.
O vento tem estado praticamente nulo, mas por vezes levanta-se uma pequena brisa de NW.

Infelizmente estou sem dados, pois as pilhas da estação deram o berro durante a noite  Já as troquei, mas no entanto o sistema de transmissão ainda não atualizou, coisa que normalmente só acontece durante a noite. Veremos amanhã


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2019 às 18:37)

Por aqui ainda choveu com relativa intensidade a partir das 2 e um quarto, durou cerca de meia hora, admito que já não estava à espera


----------



## Toby (22 Dez 2019 às 18:38)




----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

Toby disse:


>


Tendo em conta que a normal 1971-00 para Alcobaça em dezembro é de 132,1 mm, dá para ver o quão miseráveis têm sido os últimos anos neste mês...


----------



## RStorm (22 Dez 2019 às 18:42)

charlie17 disse:


> De destacar uma estação em Canha (Montijo) que no dia 19 acumulou 64.6mm (18.9mm em 1h), uma brutalidade!


É mesmo uma grande brutalidade Choveu mais nesse dia lá, do que aqui na sede do concelho durante toda esta semana 
Se não engano, essa estação que falas é uma que fica junto à ribeira. Costuma registar grandes inversões durante o inverno e pelos vistos também deve ser boa no que toca à precipitação


----------



## Toby (22 Dez 2019 às 18:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Tendo em conta que a normal 1971-00 para Alcobaça em dezembro é de 132,1 mm, dá para ver o quão miseráveis têm sido os últimos anos neste mês...



Oui 
Nada de excepcional, exceto talvez a relação dia/mm


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

Rio Sorraia em Coruche, hoje já praticamente limpo de jacintos


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2019 às 19:56)

Boas

13 graus e nevoeiro.
Ondulação esteve fortíssima, duas fotos de muitas que tirei.

Próximo da Guia. 




 Cabo Raso


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2019 às 22:07)

Nevoeiro.
25 de Abril.

Em Belém flutuava com menos de 100m de espessura,  lambia o Palácio da Ajuda.

Almada, cerrado, mal se via a estrada. 

A terceira foto é  na direcção de Belém, vista da ponte... 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2019 às 22:44)

De facto nevoeiro praticamente o dia todo, ainda chuviscou também. Nada que impedisse o desfile de pais natal por Belém ahah. 

Estação de Belas Clube Campo ficou off infelizmente, terminou o evento com um acumulado mensal de *103 mm*, muito bom. Apesar de estar abaixo da média. 



N_Fig disse:


> Desculpa, como é que isso funciona exatamente?



A gestão de energia? Não faço a mínima ideia.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2019 às 00:08)

máxima: *19.4ºC*
minima: *7.3ºC*
actual: *7.5ºC*
os chuviscos fracos não acumularam


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2019 às 00:34)

25 de Abril, um mergulho no escuro, nada se via para qualquer lado, Lisboa, Cristo-Rei, tudo desapareceu no nevoeiro negro. A ponte flutuava na escuridão. Não consigo mostrar isso numa foto, fica esta e outra em Sete-Rios:









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (23 Dez 2019 às 01:57)

RStorm disse:


> É mesmo uma grande brutalidade Choveu mais nesse dia lá, do que aqui na sede do concelho durante toda esta semana
> Se não engano, essa estação que falas é uma que fica junto à ribeira. Costuma registar grandes inversões durante o inverno e pelos vistos também deve ser boa no que toca à precipitação


Sim, é verdade, também reparo muito nas inversões. Estar num vale junto à ribeira é uma boa justificação . Pelas imagens de radar que vi no dia dessa chuvada realmente confirmavam o valor registado, o pessoal lá teve horas a fio de precipitação muito intensa. Infelizmente uma das mortes ocorreu perto dessa localidade... 

Por enquanto aqui o nevoeiro está bastante cerrado, 9.9°C, muito perto do ponto de orvalho com HR 97%.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (23 Dez 2019 às 02:12)

grande trabalho de desinfestação!! Jacinto é uma planta invasiva temível e mata tudo. 


david 6 disse:


> Rio Sorraia em Coruche, hoje já praticamente limpo de jacintos


----------



## jamestorm (23 Dez 2019 às 02:14)

Muito nevoeiro aqui por Alenquer e está frio!!  6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2019 às 08:52)

Eu até podia dizer que por Alvalade está nevoeiro bem cerrado, mas como uma (ou duas) imagem vale mais que mil palavras... 




20191223_084206 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20191223_084302 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (23 Dez 2019 às 09:41)

Manhã fria e com nevoeiro cerrado em Lisboa. 
Do estuário do Tejo para oeste nem a ponte 25 de Abril se vê:


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2019 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro também aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo que entretanto já foi levantando. Por agora mantém-se tudo muito cinzento mas creio que o Sol vai acabar por aparecer.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2019 às 12:17)

Céu nublado pela Figueira, corre uma leve brisa


----------



## RStorm (23 Dez 2019 às 12:18)

Bom dia

O dia segue morno e com céu encoberto, temporariamente com nevoeiro cerrado durante a manhã.
Não há brisa nenhuma.

Continuo sem dados  A estação ainda não atualizou e já tive que trocar também as pilhas que estão no pluviómetro, mas no entanto, nada até agora...
Já não é a primeira vez que ela faz isto, mas não costuma ser de forma tão prolongada como agora. Vou aguardar mais um pouco, mas já começo temer o pior  
Se alguém tiver algum conhecimento ou dica sobre a situação, eu agradecia imenso


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Dez 2019 às 12:35)

Bom dia pessoal,

Noite/madrugada de muito nevoeiro , que acabou por acumular 0.2mm! Curiosamente quando saí de casa por volta das 8.00h já tinha dissipado , excepto a NNE ! Agora parece que vem por ai uns dias em modo Outono/Primavera, e o mês termina muito perto da média , com 95.5mm , e  desde Outubro  com 232.3mm  Sendo todos estes meses abaixo da média, o saldo é muito positivo dado que todos ficaram muito perto da mesma, e basta um mês ter uma média um pouco acima , para repor os valores que faltam!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2019 às 12:56)

Bom dia,
A manhã por cá começou com nevoeiro muito húmido e praticamente cerrado, vale tanto como uma boa chuvada, aliás as árvores pingam a fio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2019 às 13:11)

É curiosa a existência do "microclima" charnequense. 
Esta noite deve ter claramente caído um belo nevoeiro na zona, acumulando 0,3 mm. No entanto, vendo os dados da humidade lá por casa, é quase certo que o nevoeiro ainda esteja a pairar sobre a zona. A humidade não desceu dos 99% até agora, desde a meia-noite.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2019 às 13:28)

noite de nevoeiro que já levantou, mas céu continua tapado, cinzento, minima foi 7.4ºC logo à meia noite, sigo com 15.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2019 às 14:10)

Boas,

Bem, muita água na serra nos arredores da barragem, está visto que rebentaram algumas nascentes.
A última sexta feira foi muito importante para que tal pudesse acontecer.
Tanto a ribeira da mula como a outra a Este que alimentam a barragem, levam muito bons caudais.
A barragem subiu para os 5 metros.
O pico mais baixo foi de 1,8 mts.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Dez 2019 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,

Pelo Ribatejo por uns dias. Acordei pela manhã ao que parecia o som de chuva a cair, mas afinal era mesmo só a muita humidade a escorrer por todos os lados... nevoeiro em Samora toda a manhã; só agora começa a clarear um pouco. Temperatura amena, por volta dos 14-15ºC.

Ontem na viagem apanhei ainda alguma chuva na zona centro, entre Coimbra e Tomar apanhei mesmo alguns aguaceiros fortes que não esperava apanhar. Água por todo o lado, sendo que a passagem sobre o Mondego foi de longe a mais impressionante de todas; o rio ia alto, largo, raivoso e até fumegava. Nunca o tinha visto assim.

Fui ainda dar uma espreitadela a Castelo de Bode. Estava a barraca armada, com feirantes e vendedores de castanha assada...  Só em Portugal...
Muita gente a ver a barragem a descarregar. Estava cheia até acima 

Uns vídeos:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2019 às 16:12)

15 graus, tarde cinzenta e nevoeiro na serra.

A segunda(principal) linha de água que alimenta a barragem da mula.
Não esperava tanta água.
Cota 260 mts

Ribeira da mula ao entrar na barragem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2019 às 16:25)

Por Alvalade o nevoeiro começou a levantar por volta das 14h, ainda se viu algum céu azul mas a visibilidade nunca passou dos 1,5km. Está novamente a fechar e o cenário já é praticamente igual ao das fotos que postei de manhã.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Dez 2019 às 16:34)

Nevoeiro a cerrar pela zona alta de Sesimbra, pelo andar da coisa hoje vai acumular mais qualquer coisa à conta do mesmo , dado que hoje apareceu bem mais cedo que ontem, em Azeitão deve estar a ficar igual dada a subida rápida da HR, e a baixa de temperatura   Já dizia a outra, é só humidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2019 às 16:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por Alvalade o nevoeiro começou a levantar por volta das 14h, ainda se viu algum céu azul mas a visibilidade nunca passou dos 1,5km. Está novamente a fechar e o cenário já é praticamente igual ao das fotos que postei de manhã.



Na altura em que fiz o post anterior era este o cenário olhando para Sul. Entretanto também já fechou por completo.




20191223_162820-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20191223_162829-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2019 às 16:56)

Por aqui houve uma ou outra aberta, mas nunca chegou mesmo a haver sol, e já fechou tudo de novo


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2019 às 17:55)

Inverno astronómico chegou ontem, dia tem 9 horas e picos e o sol um ângulo tímido de 27,8º.
Máxima: 15,2ºC
Mínima: 11ºC

Boas festas a todos!


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2019 às 00:50)

Boa noite

Nevoeiro é dominante, vai e vem durante o dia e cai em força à noite.
Aqui, na Póvoa alta, levantou completamente só cerca das15h.


Vento fraco de NE


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2019 às 02:58)

maxima: *15.6ºC*
minima: *7.4ºC*
actual: 9.7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2019 às 10:34)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã de véspera de Natal, começou com sol, mas com muita humidade deixada pelo orvalho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2019 às 12:32)




----------



## RStorm (24 Dez 2019 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde

Ontem ainda houve algumas abertas durante a tarde, mas no entanto o nevoeiro instalou-se no final da tarde e prolongou-se até à madrugada, umas vezes mais cerrado outras mais disperso.
Hoje sigo com tempo bastante agradável e soalheiro, com nuvens altas e sem vento  

Sem dados ainda  Mas no entanto a estação-base já tem alguma rede, vamos lá ver se nas próximas horas melhora 

Um bom natal para todos


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2019 às 15:09)

Esta tarde segue com sol, e céu pouco nublado, pelo menos já é dá para enxugar a roupa.

Um Feliz Natal para todos os membros do MeteoPT.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2019 às 16:11)

*19.5ºC *

Feliz Natal para todos


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2019 às 17:03)

Boa tarde

Tempo esplêndido, quase primaveril.
18ºC
*Leste* fraco à superfície mas as eólicas giram a grande velocidade.

Nuvens altas em fluxo de *Sudoeste*!


Nota: fluxo muito lento, o vídeo foi acelerado cerca de 100 vezes.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2019 às 18:15)

máxima: *19.6ºC*
minima: *6.5ºC*
actual: *14.2ºC*


----------



## charlie17 (24 Dez 2019 às 20:22)

Vento fraco (6 km/h) de ESE
13.7°C
HR 89%
1029 hPa

Tempo ameno hoje, com máxima de 19.4°C.

Um Feliz Natal a todos!

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (25 Dez 2019 às 06:50)

Ontem: 19.4°! 
Esta manhã o vento está a levantar (SSE/SE)


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2019 às 11:25)

Boas,

Feliz natal! 
---
Ora bem ontem houve registos valentes, diria impressionantes

21,3 graus no Cabo da Roca
20,6 graus no Cabo Raso
20,2 graus em São Pedro de Moel
Acho estes 3 registos ainda mais impressionantes que os outros dado a distância das estações ao mar.





Mesmo em registos de estações amadoras, houve valores muito altos. 
A zona de Colares/Galamares teve maxima de 22 graus!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2019 às 11:32)

Bom dia,
Por cá esta manhã de Natal, segue com sol, e uma temperatura, já bem amena, que até faz lembrar que estamos em plena primavera.


----------



## remember (25 Dez 2019 às 14:24)

Bom dia,

Ontem aqueceu bem, hoje um pouco mais nublado, mas a seguir o mesmo caminho! 
Pouca humidade durante a noite...

Vento e praticamente nulo e sopra na sua maioria de NE, mínima de 11.3°C.

Feliz Natal a todos os membros do meteopt

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2019 às 20:29)

Boa noite a todos. Aqui está a chuviscar... Não esperava. 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (25 Dez 2019 às 20:40)

por aqui também voltou a chuva.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Dez 2019 às 21:54)

Por aqui dia de natal quente Dos mais quentes que me lembro, com máxima de 21.5°c  A HR baixou até ao 33%, lestada bem vincada! Neste momento ainda 15.4°c

Continuação de feliz natal para a malta toda 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2019 às 22:26)

15ºC e ainda há pouco senti morrinha muito ténue pelo Vale Pequeno (perto do Dolce Vita Tejo). 

Muita humidade.


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2019 às 02:26)

máxima: 20.5ºC
minima: 9.7ºC
actual: 11.7ºC


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (26 Dez 2019 às 10:03)

Bom dia, espero que todos tenham passado um natal alegre em familia, bem que dia dias estes parece que já estamos na primavera, máximas na ordem dos 20ºC isto no natal incrivel.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2019 às 10:55)

Bom dia, céu muito interessante... Alguém nota em virga?


----------



## RStorm (26 Dez 2019 às 14:19)

Boa Tarde

O dia de Natal foi bastante ameno, com céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento nulo.
Hoje o dia segue quase com o mesmo o panorama, mas nota-se que está mais fresco e vai soprando uma pequena brisa de NE.

Entretanto, a minha estação recuperou durante a madrugada de ontem  

Extremos de ontem: *9,2ºC / 18,5ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *11,0ºC *
T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: NE / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2019 às 14:40)

Boa tarde

Primaveril mas mais fresco.
16,1°C
75%
Calma ou fraco de rumo indefenido, < 3 Km/h









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2019 às 17:26)

máxima: 17.5ºC
minima: 8.2ºC
actual: 13ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Dez 2019 às 17:36)

Boas tardes, o dia começou fresco mas depois apareceu o sol e tornou-se bem agradável.
Já se nota os dias a ficarem maiores.. 
Foto tirada as 17:30





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (26 Dez 2019 às 18:03)

Ontem Vieira de Leiria (pensa 19°/20°)






Hoje Salinas de Rio Maior(região linda) 15/16° 






Contraste isso com aqui há uns dias atrás.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Dez 2019 às 18:43)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia bem mais fresco que ontem , com máxima de *16ºc* ,menos *5.5ºc* que ontem  Contudo ainda acima da média! Alguma virga presente no céu, e o final do dia trouxe-nos um poente bem intenso  Neste momento estão *12ºc* , e ainda se vê algumas pessoas de t-shirt durante o dia 





Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2019 às 18:46)

Boa tarde,
Por cá foi mais um dia ameno, identico ao de ontem, e de manhã cedo, ainda apetece levar um casaco, mas por volta da hora de almoço, já não se aguenta vestido.
Enquanto a chuva não regressa, temos o orvalho nocturno, que deixa uma velente carga de água, nas ervas e no solo, e por vezes e em locais mais sombrios, nem sequer enxuga.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2019 às 19:20)

Boas,

11,8 graus.

Hoje na volta da praxe, fiquei parvo com o que vi.
Muitas nascentes que entretanto rebentaram.
Lagoa azul practicamente no máximo. É pena não existir novamente uma estação online no Linhó, é sem duvida uma zona chuvosa. 
Estou curioso com a vertente norte, já que a sul como se vê está com muita água.
























Esta água que se vê, julgo que sai das fissuras no paredão da lagoa azul...



Agua a brotar



Ribeira da Atrozela, precisamente agua que vem da lagoa azul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

Boa noite, 
De volta à Charneca, sigo com 11,0°C e céu limpo. 

Nos últimos dias as temperaturas foram estas (em graus Celsius): 

- *Domingo*: 17,2/14,1
- *Segunda*: 15,1/11,3 
- *Véspera de Natal*: 16,6/9,7 
- *Dia de Natal*: 19,4/10,1  

Hoje está a ser um dia diferente de muitos. A máxima ocorreu à meia-noite, depois da passagem duma frente quente durante a noite, trazendo alguma nebulosidade.  Após a passagem da frente dissipada, a temperatura caiu rapidamente.  

O nevoeiro dos últimos dias deu um acumulado de 0,9 mm aqui para a zona. Dado o mês como terminado, o acumulado mensal segue nos 71,6 mm, abaixo da média mas, mesmo assim, o melhor acumulado mensal em dezembro desde 2013. O ano civil por aqui superou os 500 mm e segue com 500,7 mm (71% do valor normal) e o ano hidrológico segue com 242 mm, ou 79% do valor normal.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2019 às 02:17)

5.4ºC


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2019 às 07:23)

Bom dia,

Um furo frio e um furo quente (+/- 25 km).
Pensei que tinha um problema com a sonda, o meu SHT75 "Made Toby" confirma o t°, para ter 100% de certeza que retirei uma terceira sonda (RC-51H) está correcto. 
Eu nunca vi uma diferença tão grande do meu vizinho do norte.


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2019 às 07:43)

Evolução:









Pratique ma carte


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2019 às 09:25)

Bom dia 
A caminho do Algarve 
Leiria 
Carro marca 12°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2019 às 10:18)

Santarém 
12°C
Rio Tejo já mais composto 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2019 às 10:55)

Coruche 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
14°C.segundo o sensor do carro 
Fotos do Rio sorraia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2019 às 11:39)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo tivemos nevoeiro ao início da manhã que entretanto já dissipou. Por agora o Sol vai brilhando acompanhado no céu por algumas nuvens altas.

De manhã quando estava a vir para Coruche o carro marcava 5ºC, estava fresco mas nada fora de normal.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2019 às 11:53)

Pegões 
15°C
Céu pouco nublado e nuvens altas 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2019 às 12:00)

Boa inversão hoje, o auriol registou 3,3 graus às 9horas no Pisão.
Saí de Alcabideche com uns 11 graus, portanto foi uma bruta inversão a 1 km de distância.

@PaulusLx  sabias que recuperaram uma fonte de 1887 na serra? A caminho da Peninha depois da fonte e miradouro, tens aquela subida ingrime na estrada principal, fica aí perto.


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2019 às 12:05)

Por aqui, sol e alguma nebulosidade alta a sul/sudeste.
Vento fraco
12,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2019 às 12:12)

minima de 3.0ºC , nada de especial
16.2ºC actual


----------



## RStorm (27 Dez 2019 às 14:21)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou novamente com nebulosidade alta, mas a partir do meio da manhã limpou gradualmente.
Apesar da temperatura estar mais alta que ontem, sente-se que está mais fresco, talvez devido à brisa de leste...

Extremos de ontem: *11,0ºC / 15,3ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *8,6ºC *
T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: E / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2019 às 15:55)

Boas!

Tarde amena e soalheira aqui por Coruche, nem parece que estamos em final de Dezembro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2019 às 17:00)

Cabo Raso teve mínima horária de *7,5ºC* 

Por aqui foi aos* 6,2ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2019 às 17:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cabo Raso teve mínima horária de *7,5ºC*
> 
> Por aqui foi aos* 6,2ºC *



Inversão, houve vento fraco por lá.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2019 às 18:01)

Boa tarde

Ontem ainda era visível nas nuvens altas o fluxo de SW.
Hoje o céu está completamente limpo.

16,0ºC é exemplo das temperaturas que têm estado aqui ao fim da tarde.

Ontem, 26


Hoje, 27


Vento permanece fraco de Leste ou calma.

Não há previsão de precipitação até... 12 de Janeiro? Poças de água no terreno secaram já quase todas, o solo vai voltar ao estado anterior às chuvas de Dezembro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2019 às 18:05)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Ontem ainda era visível nas nuvens altas o fluxo de SW.
> Hoje o céu está completamente limpo.
> ...



Boa tarde,
Hoje o dia, já foi um pouco mais fresco em relação aos dias anteriores, de resto não existe muito mais a relatar.
As linhas de água, continuam ainda a correr, levando agora uma água muito mais calma.


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2019 às 18:06)

Hoje 21.5° 
A temperatura mais alta para um dia de Dezembro desde 2011.!!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2019 às 19:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa inversão hoje, o auriol registou 3,3 graus às 9horas no Pisão.
> Saí de Alcabideche com uns 11 graus, portanto foi uma bruta inversão a 1 km de distância.
> 
> @PaulusLx  sabias que recuperaram uma fonte de 1887 na serra? A caminho da Peninha depois da fonte e miradouro, tens aquela subida ingrime na estrada principal, fica aí perto.



Ficam os registos, às 9 horas.
Simplesmente impressionante como este valeiro é mais frio que o o vale principal.
Isto é climatologia local pura e crua!

Nota: Nos treinos de bike tenho sempre o auriol na pequena mochila, então nestas situações dá jeito, pois passo sempre por locais de grandes inversões.


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2019 às 22:43)

Tarde super amena em Lisboa, diria que a temperatura terá andado na casa dos 17ºC. 

Para finais de Dezembro está um tempo excepcional para passear. 







No Barreiro a máxima foi de 17,2ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2019 às 23:18)

StormRic disse:


> Não há previsão de precipitação até... 12 de Janeiro? Poças de água no terreno secaram já quase todas, o solo vai voltar ao estado anterior às chuvas de Dezembro.


Ainda há esperança que chova no início de janeiro.  









https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2262744-tavira/ensemble/euro/niederschlag/
O modelo ECMWF está bem generoso em relação à precipitação, para o Sudoeste da Península Ibérica, neste momento. Agora vamos ver se a previsão se mantém como está.  
_______________________ 
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens e nevoeiro durante a manhã. 
O acumulado de hoje, devido ao nevoeiro, ficou nos 0,3 mm. O acumulado mensal segue nos 72,2 mm e o anual nos 501,5 mm. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,2°C
Mín: 8,9°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro) 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 9,4°C

Agora estão 12,0°C e céu limpo. Nos últimos tempos isto não tem estado bom para inversões térmicas. Não é de admirar que as temperaturas mínimas em lugares de inversão térmica (como Corroios) sejam maiores que as minhas.
Têm vindo a anunciar descidas das temperaturas na televisão de um jeito tão alarmista e estranho... O que eu vejo nas previsões é a continuação do tempo que temos tido, mas com uma ligeira descida de 1 a 2 graus da temperatura. Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Dez 2019 às 00:44)

Aqui por Alenquer alto concelho, local de típicas e bem marcadas inversões , vamos só com 5ºC a esta hora, mas tenho esperança que desça ainda mais durante a noite. Talvez se forme alguma geada.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2019 às 02:36)

minima: *3.0ºC*
maxima: *20.1ºC*
actual: *4.1ºC*


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2019 às 08:23)




----------



## Bairro meteorológico (28 Dez 2019 às 10:30)

Bom dia minima de 4.2ºC, hoje mais um dia cheio de sol e ameno nem as minimas são como antigamente.


----------



## Geopower (28 Dez 2019 às 10:31)

Dia de céu limpo no Ribatejo. Vento fraco de NE.
Panorâmica a NE/E a partir de Vila Franca de Xira: rio Tejo e ponte Marechal Carmona.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2019 às 11:06)

minima de 2.1ºC
actual 14ºC


----------



## jamestorm (28 Dez 2019 às 11:11)

Yah muito estranho mesmo! não me lembro de um Dezembro TÃO QUENTE como este...por aqui às 6h40 estavam 3 graus e não havia geada, nao desceu mais que isso...em outros anos havia muito gelo! Isto vai afectar a frutificação, a continuar assim teremos um ano mais fraco de Pera e Maçã, duas produções que sao sempre afectadas pelo baixo numero de horas de frio.

Penso que este Dezembro irá figurar entre os mais quentes desde que ha registo. 



Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Bom dia minima de 4.2ºC, hoje mais um dia cheio de sol e ameno nem as minimas são como antigamente.


----------



## Mammatus (28 Dez 2019 às 14:29)

Mais um dia primaveril, 16.7ºC e vento fraco do quadrante leste.
Mínima de 9.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2019 às 15:19)

21.5ºC...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Dez 2019 às 16:37)

Cerca de 21°c , às 16.30h de um de final tarde de Dezembro é obra, mais parece Março  A mínima foi de 6.9°c , o que perfaz uma amplitude térmica de quase 15°c! O nevoeiro acumulou 0.2mm! Ver se na segunda quinzena do mês de Janeiro o antílope se começa a mexer qualquer coisa, senão a coisa começa a ganhar contornos pouco recomendáveis  Contudo pode ser 
que até lá possa surgir alguma cut-off que traga alguma precipitação 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2019 às 16:58)

Acho que a região de Alcobaça tem sido a mais quente de Portugal.
Em casa, tenho sido espancado desde que recebi o meu VP2.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 17:07)

Toby disse:


> Acho que a região de Alcobaça tem sido a mais quente de Portugal.
> Em casa, tenho sido espancado desde que recebi o meu VP2.


Sim, confirmo. Tem estado bastante calor hoje...


----------



## Mammatus (28 Dez 2019 às 17:10)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Cerca de 21°c , as 16.30h de um de final tarde de Dezembro é obra, mais parece Março  A mínima foi de 6.9°c , o que perfaz uma amplitude térmica de quase 15°c! O nevoeiro acumulou 0.2mm! Ver se na segunda quinzena do mês de Janeiro o antílope se começa a mexer qualquer coisa, senão a coisa começa a ganhar contornos pouco recomendáveis  Contudo pode ser
> que até lá possa surgir alguma cut-off que traga alguma precipitação
> 
> 
> ...



Toda essa região junto à Arrábida (Quinta do Conde, Azeitão) costuma registar mínimas interessantes, pois são sítios de inversão.

Por aqui a máxima fixou-se nos 17.8ºC (mais umas décimas que ontem), mas ainda estão 17.4ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (28 Dez 2019 às 17:18)

Toby disse:


> Acho que a região de Alcobaça tem sido a mais quente de Portugal.
> Em casa, tenho sido espancado desde que recebi o meu VP2.



A avaliar por essas temperaturas a meio da tarde deve estar nevoeiro no nordeste transmontano. Do ponto de vista meteorológico Portugal é um país de grandes contrastes, esse mapa espelha isso na perfeição.


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2019 às 17:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, confirmo. Tem estado bastante calor hoje...



Sol num sábado = Trabalho no jardim


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2019 às 17:34)

Mammatus disse:


> A avaliar por essas temperaturas a meio da tarde deve estar nevoeiro no nordeste transmontano. Do ponto de vista meteorológico Portugal é um país de grandes contrastes, esse mapa espelha isso na perfeição.



Desculpe meu português, eu sou belga.
Sim, e por vezes em curtas distâncias (um exemplo acima)
Mesmo equipamento, a 25 km de distância

https://app.weathercloud.net/d0882997243#evolution
https://app.weathercloud.net/d5449168587#evolution

Este é o propósito do meu mapa,http://www.qualidadedoar.pt/meteomapa.html a escolha das estações amadoras será interessante para comparar com as estações IPMA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Dez 2019 às 18:03)

Mammatus disse:


> Toda essa região junto à Arrábida (Quinta do Conde, Azeitão) costuma registar mínimas interessantes, pois são sítios de inversão.
> 
> Por aqui a máxima fixou-se nos 17.8ºC (mais umas décimas que ontem), mas ainda estão 17.4ºC.


Sim, e os sítios com mais potencial são mesmo entra a Quinta do Conde e Brejos de Azeitão, mais propriamente Pinhal de Negreiros! Zona tramada, um dia destes com potencial, coloco um sensor auriol lá perto da ribeira, e tenho a certeza que terei registos de mínimas muito perto dos 0°c, já cheguei a sair de Lisboa com 12/13°c, e o carro naquela zona começa logo a apitar por perigo de gelo , e a marcar 2°c/3°c  Aqui mais perto de casa, a zona mais potente é sem dúvida, a zona do Alambre  Deixo umas fotos de Janeiro do  ano passado para teres uma noção! 




















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2019 às 18:15)

Boas,

Dia muito ameno... máxima de 19,5 graus.
Se até o Cabo Raso vai aos 20/21 graus estamos conversados...

Seiça, hoje.


----------



## rick80 (28 Dez 2019 às 18:47)

Toby disse:


> Acho que a região de Alcobaça tem sido a mais quente de Portugal.
> Em casa, tenho sido espancado desde que recebi o meu VP2.


Confirmo. A sensação é mesmo primaveril. Pelo menos até chegar a noite... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (28 Dez 2019 às 19:19)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e bastante agradável para a época, com céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco a nulo.
A zona natural do estuário do Tejo em Alcochete teve uma "invasão" de gente, tudo a aproveitar o bom tempo para passear...
As amplitudes térmicas têm sido cada vez maiores de dia para dia, dignas de Março  

Extremos de ontem: *8,6ºC / 16,8ºC *
Extremos de hoje: *8,1ºC / 18,0ºC *

T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h 



Mammatus disse:


> Mais um dia primaveril, 16.7ºC e vento fraco do quadrante leste.
> Mínima de 9.9ºC.



Parece que tenho um novo "vizinho" aqui no fórum  Que sejas bem-vindo à nossa casa 
Espero que tenhas bons seguimentos e, claro, bons eventos


----------



## Mammatus (28 Dez 2019 às 19:45)

Desculpem o off-topic , mas aproveito a ocasião para dar os parabéns ao @Ricardo Carvalho pelas magníficas fotos. O último álbum de Outono na "nossa Arrábida" está excepcional!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Dez 2019 às 21:17)

@Mammatus Bem vindo, vizinho do Barreiro! 
__________________________
Isto tem sido muito fraquinho em relação às inversões térmicas. A mínima por aqui foi de 9,5°C. Em Corroios, local de inversão térmica por excelência, teve mínima de 9,9°C. 
As mínimas neste mês têm sido mais elevadas que as de dezembro do ano passado, e nem sequer temos tido dias muito húmidos, com nevoeiros durante toda a manhã (como o ano passado), porque isso é que normalmente torna as mínimas mais quentes. 
Já sobre as máximas, pelo menos por aqui, nada tenho a dizer. Não têm sido inéditas (ao contrário do Alentejo), e têm andado à volta dos 15/17°C. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 9,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,4°C
Mín: 9,9°C

Agora estão 12,3°C e céu limpo. Este tempo quente e seco deverá continuar até dia 2 de janeiro. Entretanto teremos a passagem de uma superfície frontal fraca no dia 2 (que deverá acumular menos de 1 mm no Centro e Sul), mas depois do dia de Reis a previsão ainda é uma incógnita. Os dois modelos principais (ECMWF e GFS) estão em desacordo. Enquanto que o europeu prevê tempo chuvoso no Sul há várias saídas, com uma cut-off a sudoeste de Portugal  , o GFS continua a prever tempo anticiclónico até dia 13 de janeiro. Logo veremos qual é o que vai acertar.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2019 às 03:20)

minima: 2.1ºC
maxima: 21.7ºC
actual: 4.4ºC


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2019 às 07:30)

06h00 IMPA Alcobaca 38m : 3.6°
06h00 meu 160m : 17.1°
distância: 3.85km

Bom domingo


----------



## Tonton (29 Dez 2019 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

Alcobaça foi mesmo a mais quente da rede IPMA ontem: 23,7ºC!!! 

Como aqui já foi mencionado ontem, em contraste com a região transmontana, onde, por exemplo, Mirandela, se ficou pelos 4,8ºC, certamente devido ao nevoeiro persistente...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2019 às 11:37)

Bom dia,
Por cá esta manhã começou bem fresca, mas agora o sol, já vai aquecendo alguma coisa, é que por vezes até me esqueço que estamos no final de Dezembro.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Dez 2019 às 12:40)

manhã fresca mas sem qualquer geada..minima de 3ºC por aqui....este tempo está mesmo boring...ontem chegou aos 19 graus em Alenquer, está calor!!!!


----------



## Mammatus (29 Dez 2019 às 14:42)

Mínima mais baixa face à de ontem, 8.3ºC.

Agora mais do mesmo, sol e vento fraco de leste. 
16.2ºC, mas já tocou os 17ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2019 às 15:23)

david 6 disse:


> Rio Sorraia em Coruche, hoje já praticamente limpo de jacintos



Serão estes aqui? 

Fotografias tiradas hoje por Luís Pinto Coelho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2019 às 15:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Serão estes aqui?
> 
> Fotografias tiradas hoje por Luís Pinto Coelho.



Esses jacintos já "viajaram", muitos quilómetros, tendo em conta o aspecto deles, o Sorraia, e o Almonda, eram apenas 2 afluentes do rio Tejo, que tinham ás aguas já completamente cobertas por esta praga, aí já não deve ser muito fácil proliferarem nessas águas, digo eu, visto que as margens são já muito longas, e como já é próximo do estuário.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2019 às 16:31)

Tonton disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Alcobaça foi mesmo a mais quente da rede IPMA ontem: 23,7ºC!!!
> 
> Como aqui já foi mencionado ontem, em contraste com a região transmontana, onde, por exemplo, Mirandela, se ficou pelos 4,8ºC, certamente devido ao nevoeiro persistente...



Possivelmente recorde da estação...quase 24°C



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Serão estes aqui?
> 
> Fotografias tiradas hoje por Luís Pinto Coelho.



Eish... isso vai custar a limpar.

________

Por Belém está se sem vento, uns 19°C e t-shirt...


----------



## jamestorm (29 Dez 2019 às 17:35)

supostamente eles nao deviam gostar de água salobra ou de influencia marinha...


Pedro1993 disse:


> Esses jacintos já "viajaram", muitos quilómetros, tendo em conta o aspecto deles, o Sorraia, e o Almonda, eram apenas 2 afluentes do rio Tejo, que tinham ás aguas já completamente cobertas por esta praga, aí já não deve ser muito fácil proliferarem nessas águas, digo eu, visto que as margens são já muito longas, e como já é próximo do estuário.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2019 às 18:12)

jamestorm disse:


> supostamente eles nao deviam gostar de água salobra ou de influencia marinha...



Sim, é a opinião dos especialistas no assunto, dizem que os jacintos, não toleram águas salgadas, ou com corrente, no passado sábado, um grupo de pescadores, juntaram-se e removeram todos os jacintos, que tinham ficado presos, em ramos de árvores ou junto ás margens no rio Almonda, na Azinhaga, e colocaram-nos, logo ao lado nos campos agrícolas, pois dão muita matéria organica aos solos, alias, esta praga poderia ter assim um excelente uso, ou então ser depoisitada em pilhas a compostar e depois vender esses mesmo composto por exemplo.
Todas as espécies invasoras podem e devem ter um segundo uso, para os agicultores, pois ainda para mais sendo elas quase sempre de crescimento rápido, ainda mais ajudam.


----------



## RStorm (29 Dez 2019 às 19:25)

Boa Noite

Mais um dia com mais do mesmo  
Apenas destaco a mínima de hoje, que foi algo baixa, quando comparada com os últimos tempos...

Extremos de hoje: *6,2ºC / 16,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2019 às 19:31)

Os dias por aqui têm sido secos e quentes... Hoje a mínima desceu um pouco mais, mas em compensação o dia voltou a aproximar-se dos 20 ºC, estando nós a 29 de dezembro...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2019 às 19:47)

Boas, 

Dia morno, máxima practicamente nos 20 graus. 
Entretanto as próximas 3 madrugadas serão de forte inversão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 20:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia morno, máxima practicamente nos 20 graus.
> Entretanto as próximas 3 madrugadas serão de forte inversão.


Olá! Aqui tem feito bastante calor, mas geada à noite nem vê-la. E aqui é um sítio onde se forma geada com facilidade... tenho estranhado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2019 às 20:45)

Belo pôr do sol de Inverno... sempre bom ir à janela ver a Lua e Vénus, e relembrar o quão insignificantemente pequenos somos.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2019 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Aqui tem feito bastante calor, mas geada à noite nem vê-la. E aqui é um sítio onde se forma geada com facilidade... tenho estranhado.


Pois é, por aqui tem sido igual. Normalmente com este regime anticiclónico surgem dias de grande inversão e com muita geada pela manhã, mas está escasso.
Com as depressões nos Açores a obrigarem o anticiclone a estender-se em crista, já se sabe que aquilo que arrasta é ar mais quente e não é por acaso que os dias têm sido de autêntica primavera.
Por norma, Janeiro até costuma ser de muitas geadas (principalmente na 1ª quinzena), mas as atuais previsões, apesar de mostrarem uma descida de temperatura, não será nada por aí além. No ano passado também tínhamos dias quentes, mas durante a noite descia bem sendo que durante toda a 1ª quinzena do mês, salvo 1 ou 2 dias, registei sempre mínimas negativas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois é, por aqui tem sido igual. Normalmente com este regime anticiclónico surgem dias de grande inversão e com muita geada pela manhã, mas está escasso.
> Com as depressões nos Açores a obrigarem o anticiclone a estender-se em crista, já se sabe que aquilo que arrasta é ar mais quente e não é por acaso que os dias têm sido de autêntica primavera.
> Por norma, Janeiro até costuma ser de muitas geadas (principalmente na 1ª quinzena), mas as atuais previsões, apesar de mostrarem uma descida de temperatura, não será nada por aí além. No ano passado também tínhamos dias quentes, mas durante a noite descia bem sendo que durante toda a 1ª quinzena do mês, salvo 1 ou 2 dias, registei sempre mínimas negativas.


Pois, ontem à noite sentia-se esse vento "quente"... incrível!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Aqui tem feito bastante calor, mas geada à noite nem vê-la. E aqui é um sítio onde se forma geada com facilidade... tenho estranhado.



Boas Luís,
Julgo que vais voltar a ter geada por aí. O vento de leste vai enfraquecer. 
Sem dúvida que anda fraquinho, na última madrugada Seiça lá registou - 1,7 graus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Luís,
> Julgo que vais voltar a ter geada por aí. O vento de leste vai enfraquecer.
> Sem dúvida que anda fraquinho, na última madrugada Seiça lá registou - 1,7 graus.


Eu dispenso a geada mas enfim...  Seiça não se compara com a minha localização, aquilo lá não é para meninos! Esta noite já se sente mais fresca.


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2019 às 21:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Luís,
> Julgo que vais voltar a ter geada por aí. O vento de leste vai enfraquecer.
> Sem dúvida que anda fraquinho, na última madrugada Seiça lá registou - 1,7 graus.



Boa noite,

Não acho que seja geada na região, mas o contraste é óbvio com a noite passada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:19)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Não acho que seja geada na região, mas o contraste é óbvio com a noite passada.


Amanhã já confirmo...


----------



## Mammatus (29 Dez 2019 às 23:56)

A máxima ficou em 17,1ºC.
Agora 11,9ºC, e uma ligeira aragem. Bom seria se o vento desaparecesse por completo para ver até onde a temperatura desce.

Entretanto reparei que existem mais duas estações do concelho registadas no WeatherUnderground, uma também no seio da malha urbana cidade (11ºC) e outra mais afastada, perto da Vila Chã, vou estar de olho nesta última ... já regista 8ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Dez 2019 às 00:35)

Boa noite, 
Isto tem sido fraquinho ao nível das inversões. Vá lá que nos próximos dias vai descer um pouco a temperatura, mas vai ser infelizmente por pouco tempo, porque nos dias 2 a 4 parece que vamos ter alguma precipitação. Estes eventos de pouca precipitação já nos trouxeram surpresas este ano, portanto logo veremos.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,6°C
Mín: 7,9°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (orvalhada)

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,4°C
Mín: 8,1°C

Hoje sim, a madrugada está-se a compor.  Estão 9,1°C e céu limpo, e o vento está nulo. Há pouco, Corroios estava nos  7,9°C. Aproxima-se uma noite de inversão térmica.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Dez 2019 às 01:36)

Aqui em Alenquer alto Concelho, já estão 2ºC a esta hora ..podemos descer a 0ºC já hoje. Possível geada nas próximas horas, que é muito habitual e natural por aqui (estranho mesmo é quando não acontece nesta altura do ano).


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2019 às 02:51)

2.4ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 08:31)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui formou se geada mas foi leve. As fotos são do terreno ao lado do meu pois no meu mal se formou.












Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2019 às 09:47)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Não acho que seja geada na região, mas o contraste é óbvio com a noite passada.



Houve certamente


----------



## rozzo (30 Dez 2019 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
Noite de inverno minimamente merecedora do nome, com mínima a rondar os 4°. 

Pela primeira vez este Outono/Inverno observei alguma geada nos campos em redor, embora bastante leve. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2019 às 10:31)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo os últimos dias quase parecem dias de Primavera. No entanto esta noite até arrefeceu bem. Quando vinha para Coruche o carro marcava 3ºC.

Alguma geada pelos campos.







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (30 Dez 2019 às 11:25)

Mammatus disse:


> A máxima ficou em 17,1ºC.
> Agora 11,9ºC, e uma ligeira aragem. Bom seria se o vento desaparecesse por completo para ver até onde a temperatura desce.
> 
> Entretanto reparei que existem mais duas estações do concelho registadas no WeatherUnderground, uma também no seio da malha urbana cidade (11ºC) e outra mais afastada, perto da Vila Chã, vou estar de olho nesta última ... já regista 8ºC.



Houve um período de vento nulo a meio da madrugada, mas a mínima (8ºC) apenas foi alcançada quase às 09h. 
Agora 10.5ºC, mais fresco que os últimos dias por esta hora.






A tal estação que referi perto da Vila Chã registou um valor de temperatura mínima de 4.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2019 às 12:09)

Coruche 
A caminho de Fátima 
Temperatura atual de 14°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2019 às 12:11)

Bom dia,
A manhã por cá começou fresca e húmida devido ao orvalho, e neste momento sigo com sol e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2019 às 12:31)

minima de *0.6ºC*
actual 16ºC


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2019 às 12:34)

O fresco matinal deu lugar a um agradável dia de Primavera com o céu imaculadamente limpo de nuvens.

Os próximos dias deverão ser mais ou menos parecidos, no entanto na sexta existe a possibilidade de alguma precipitação, ainda que a haver será sempre pouca.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Dez 2019 às 13:06)

Obrigado @Mammatus ,é outra paixão que me segue , tal como a meteorologia 

-----------------------------------------------------------

Por cá a mínima não foi nada de especial, 6ºc! Contudo o dia amanheceu com o nostálgico nevoeiro na zonas de vales, que eu tanto gosto  Agora o dia segue primaveril , tal como tem acontecido nos últimos dias!  Fica uns registos desta manhã 




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (30 Dez 2019 às 13:33)

Bom dia

Mais um dia primaveril em perspetiva, mas nota-se que está bem mais fresco que ontem.  
Tal como esperado, a inversão desta madrugada foi mais intensa que as anteriores, mas como acordei já um pouco tarde, não cheguei a ver geada. No entanto por volta das 11h, ainda era bem visível nas zonas mais sombrias, a camada de orvalho sob a vegetação. @rozzo  Vá lá, já tiveste mais sorte do que eu  

Mínima de hoje: *5,3ºC *
T. Atual: *13,2ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 13:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado @Mammatus , é outra paixão que me persegue tal como a meteorologia
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Que fotos lindas!


----------



## jamestorm (30 Dez 2019 às 13:57)

mínima por aqui foi de 1ºC com geada ligeira...acho que foi só o 2º dia com alguma geada neste Outono/ Inverno. Nalguns anos, aqui em Alenquer alto Concelho, a geada começa a formar-se logo em Novembro.

Sol muito forte e com 20ºC ja esta hora, não me lembro de um ano assim. O Dezembro mais quente da minha memoria, pelo menos.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2019 às 13:57)

Boas
Fátima 
Céu limpo 
Calor aqui 
Até estranho 
17°C
Já vivi em Fátima e estranho estar hoje quente na cidade  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 14:14)

joselamego disse:


> Boas
> Fátima
> Céu limpo
> Calor aqui
> ...


Podes crer! Está mesmo calor... nem sequer corre um ventinho, tal e qual como se estivéssemos em Maio!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Dez 2019 às 14:43)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui a noite foi mais fria que as anteriores. A mínima foi de 5,6°C na Charneca e de 4,2°C em Corroios. De salientar a estação de Vale Figueira na escola Daniel Sampaio, em que a mínima chegou aos 2,9°C.  

Ainda houve nevoeiro durante a manhã, acumulando 0,3 mm (devido à humidade).  Agora está um tempo primaveril, com 15,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Dez 2019 às 15:50)

Obrigado @luismeteo3 , este Outono/Inverno ainda não tinha tido uma manhã assim por cá  Agora a tarde segue quente para a altura do ano, com cerca de 19ºc , e como tem sido hábito nos últimos dias! Referiste em cima que mais parece que estamos em Maio, mas eu acho que com está sinóptica em Maio chegaríamos facilmente ao 30 e tal ºc   Boas entradas para ti, e para os teus , e para todos os membros do fórum


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2019 às 16:09)

uma estação nova nem 1 mês tem e já vem com máximas inflacionadas... tenho 22.0ºC e já foi aos 22.6 o que não acredito de todo olhando as outras estações, já ontem foi aos 24.7 não sei como, antes disso parecia tar normal as máximas, ou a diferença era pouca para eu notar

edit 10min depois: agora em 10min já vai abaixo dos 20.. algo não bate certo aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2019 às 16:24)

Mínima de *4,2ºC 
*
Céu limpo e bom para passear.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2019 às 18:39)

Boas,

Este fim de semana estive pela zona de fronteira Sintra e Mafra, mas mais para o interior e fiquei impressionado com as inúmeras redes hidrográficas. Fiz uma volta de bike de 30 kms, passei por muitas Ribeiras, Rios, nascentes, fontes estava tudo a correr muita água. A altitude da volta deve ter variado os 50 mts e 426 mts.
Muita lama e solos saturados, isto para dizer que não ha qualquer problema caso não chova durante umas semanas, esperemos é que o AA não sejo eterno.
Um exemplo, cascata de Armês que por sua vez liga ao rio da Cabrela que depois junta-se ao conhecido rio lizandro.
Já agora aquela área de vale do rio cabrela deve ter mínimas impressionante e grandes geadas, um dia destes vou lá cedo tirar fotos e fazer registos.










Aquela área de Negrais, Igreja Nova, Anços, Lexim, está sem cobertura de estações, e é uma pena, pois são zonas onde deve chover bastante.


----------



## Mammatus (30 Dez 2019 às 19:06)

Boas fotos @Ricardo Carvalho e @jonas_87! 

Agora 13.8ºC, após máxima de 16.8ºC, e mais um dia super luminoso e sereno. Vento fraco do quadrante leste, até ao momento a rajada máxima foi de 16.2 km/h . A ver se ele desaparece durante a noite e madrugada.

A estação de Palhais (não Vila Chã) já vai com 10.4ºC, após máxima de 17.4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2019 às 19:19)

7.9ºC


----------



## Mammatus (30 Dez 2019 às 19:34)

david 6 disse:


> 7.9ºC


Se o suspeito do costume não aparecer há potencial para uma boa geada.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2019 às 19:49)

Hoje a mínima no sitio mais frio do concelho deve ter ido aos 1/2 graus. 
Amanhã ja tenho disponibilidade de passar lá e ver in loco, e quiçá umas fotos à geada.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2019 às 20:09)

Fátima 
7°C
Está frio , depois de uma tarde com máxima de 17°C
Sente se desconforto térmico 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 20:11)

joselamego disse:


> Fátima
> 7°C
> Está frio , depois de uma tarde com máxima de 17°C
> Sente se desconforto térmico
> ...


Mas esta tarde estava um calor que não se podia... Obrigado pelo café!


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2019 às 20:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas esta tarde estava um calor que não se podia... Obrigado pelo café!


Temperatura em descida 
Sente se hoje frio em Fátima 
Várias pessoas se queixam 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (30 Dez 2019 às 20:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Houve certamente



 Aqui (em casa) nada, sou uma pessoa de manhã (5h/5h30)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Dez 2019 às 20:46)

Por aqui a noite já segue bem fresca, com 9,2°C, vento nulo e alguma névoa, depois de uma tarde primaveril.  

@Mammatus É impressionante o quão próximos estamos e as diferenças na temperatura que existem.


----------



## rozzo (30 Dez 2019 às 20:51)

Grande diferença chegando ao Montijo vindo de Lisboa. 7° actuais,contra os 12° do outro lado do rio.
E alguns bons bancos de nevoeiro já a pairar. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 22:52)

Esta noite está nevoeiro... não tem estado.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2019 às 23:11)

Nevoeiro em Fátima , cerrado.
6°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (30 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

12ºC  e vento nulo.
Agora em Palhais a história é outra, 6.5ºC. Encontrado o congelador do concelho!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Dez 2019 às 23:55)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui a noite segue em grande, no que toca às temperatura. Estão 8,2°C na Charneca e 6,7°C em Corroios. Já se nota a formação de bancos de nevoeiro por cá. Em Corroios o nevoeiro já se formou por completo.  

Os dados do dia que passou são os seguintes: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,2°C
Mín: 5,6°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (humidade) 

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,9°C
Mín: 4,8°C

Só para salientar que este mês segue com 72,4 mm, e só 2 mm foram do nevoeiro dos últimos 10 dias. O mês vai acabar abaixo da média por aqui, mas é de salientar que o mês que passou foi acima da média em muitos pontos do país, inclusive zonas muito afetadas pela seca, como a Serra Algarvia, o Alto Alentejo, o Ribatejo ou o Interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2019 às 01:17)

Mammatus disse:


> Se o suspeito do costume não aparecer há potencial para uma boa geada.



vou em 2.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2019 às 03:57)

já tive 1.2ºC, já vai 3.2ºC..


----------



## srr (31 Dez 2019 às 09:04)

Boas,

Ao contrario do que parecia as 18h;

Hoje não caiu geada, a temperatura estabilizou nos 3º


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2019 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

Voltou o nevoeiro a estas bandas. Temperatura mínima de *6,3º*C até às 7h50, poderá ainda ter descido após essa hora.

À saída de casa, 7h55:




20191231_075707 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Infantado (LoureShopping), 08h10:




20191231_080933 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Alvalade 09h05:




20191231_085524 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20191231_085539 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2019 às 09:51)

Bem, isto deve ser prenda de Ano Novo. Estou claramente a falar do nevoeiro de hoje, o maior dos últimos meses. A visibilidade é bastante reduzida, portanto muito cuidado na estrada! 
A temperatura não desceu tanto quanto estava à espera. A mínima foi de 6,2°C na Charneca, 4,8°C em Corroios e 4,0°C em Vale Figueira, muito por causa do nevoeiro.

Agora estão 8,3°C e nevoeiro, este que já acumulou 0,3 mm. O acumulado mensal segue nos 72,6 mm e o anual nos 501,9 mm.


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2019 às 09:52)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro em Fátima 
8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 09:57)

Bom dia a todos. Ainda está nevoeiro mas o sol já espreita... não se formou geada!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (31 Dez 2019 às 10:04)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e estão 6.4ºC a minima foi de 2.2ºC nada de extraordinário, este mês vamos com as máximas bem acima da média.


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2019 às 10:12)

Já abriu 
Está sol 
9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Dez 2019 às 10:47)

Sem nevoeiro por Belas, contudo a partir da IC19 para sul está bastante.


----------



## Mammatus (31 Dez 2019 às 11:45)

Mínima banal de 9.2ºC.
0.25 mm acumulados devido ao nevoeiro.

O nevoeiro ainda persiste, 11ºC e vento fraco do quadrante leste.


Mínima de 5.1ºC em Palhais. Ao final da noite a coisa ia bem encaminhada, mas durante a madrugada a temperatura entrou num padrão de constantes flutuações em resposta aos "caprichos" do vento.


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2019 às 11:46)

Nevoeiro alto aqui perto do Biscainho. O tempo enevoado não deixa a temperatura subir, está fresco! 





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Dez 2019 às 11:54)

Boas,

Mínima de 5.5°c, com uns actuais 8.1°c devido ao nevoeiro persistente! Tudo molhado , com 92% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (31 Dez 2019 às 12:03)

Bom dia

Hoje o dia segue totalmente diferente: o nevoeiro instalou-se a meio da madrugada e assim se tem mantido até agora, embora já não tão intenso como há bocado.
Já era de calcular que ele ia parecer, pois por volta da meia-noite era visível o típico nevoeiro térreo nos terrenos baldios da zona.

E pronto, chegámos ao final de mais um ano e este deverá ser o meu último post. Aproveito para desejar umas boas entradas e um feliz 2020 para todos 

Extremos de ontem: *5,3ºC / 15,9ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *7,2ºC *
T. Atual: *8,1ºC *
HR: 92% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2019 às 12:36)

minima foi *1.2ºC*, graças ao nevoeiro a temperatura depois começou a subir, o céu começou a abrir há pouco tempo tenho 11ºC


----------



## Geopower (31 Dez 2019 às 12:49)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado de norte. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2metros.

Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

Boas,

Grande barrete eu ontem a falar em possivel geada esta manhã.
Registei  uns frescos 4 graus ao passar no Pisão, nada de extraordinário mesmo..
Esqueci me que moro numa zona extremamente ventosa lol
A mínima pouco desceu, 9,1 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2019 às 13:50)

Boa tarde,
Esta última manhã do ano amanheceu com geada moderada, por isso já devia ter refrescado bem aqui neste vale, e nevoeiro, embora não muito denso, este era o cenário por volta das 9:20.


----------



## Mammatus (31 Dez 2019 às 13:52)

Ainda algum nevoeiro em altitude e por conta dele a temperatura pouco tem oscilado, 11.8ºC. 
Frescote!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Dez 2019 às 14:59)

Azeitão 9.1°c, no alto da serra cerca de 15/16°c  Cenário brutal visto cá de cima, depois com calma partilho uns registos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2019 às 15:22)

Boa tarde

Continua a série de dias de céu quase limpo. 
Mas mais frescos, especialmente as noites.

12,9°C
76%
Calma

Neblina, nevoeiro no Tejo, mas aqui no alto pouco se vê, alguns cirrus, os rastos duram pouco.







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2019 às 16:02)

Bom 2020 para todos 

esperemos que seja um 2020 com melhor precipitação  que não seja igual a este que só vem chover mais na média nos ultimos 2 meses do ano


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Dez 2019 às 17:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Azeitão 9.1°c, no alto da serra cerca de 15/16°c  Cenário brutal visto cá de cima, depois com calma partilho uns registos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Fica uma amostra de como 2019 se está a despedir por cá  Bom ano novo para todos pessoal 

Edit: Com Fog, e não Frog claro 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2019 às 17:56)

Hoje a tarde de sol, estava apelativa, e fui fazer uma caminhada, de cerca de 18 quilómetros até á Reserva Natural do Paul do Boquilobo, e está neste momento completamente repleta de água, este local em questão estava completamente seco, no inicio de Outubro, na última vez que estive lá, as aves são agora á centenas, e podem-se ouvir a centenas de metros de distancia, é verdade mesmo que água é sinónimo de vida.

Desejo um excelente 2020 a todos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2019 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, 
Finalmente, um dia de inverno por cá! 
O nevoeiro foi mesmo à antiga: permaneceu até às 15:00.  A máxima foi a mais baixa do ano, chegando apenas aos 11,0°C. 

Agora parece que está a voltar o nevoeiro. Para quem quer ver o fogo de artifício no Rio Tejo, a coisa está torta. É bem possível que não se veja nada, devido ao nevoeiro. A temperatura segue nos 8,0°C e está a ocorrer formação de nevoeiro.


----------



## Geopower (31 Dez 2019 às 18:14)

Em Santa Cruz final de dia com vento moderado de norte e céu limpo com Nunes altas no horizonte.

Último pôr do sol do ano  a SW:





Feliz Ano Novo a todos com bons eventos meteorológicos!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2019 às 18:44)

10,6 graus

Bom Ano a todos!
Para terminar este último post do ano, aqui vai um foto desta manhã, quase o acordar da serra.
Vale da mula(Alcabideche, Cascais), a jusante da barragem.


how to get url for picture


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2019 às 19:23)

Boas!

 O nevoeiro demorou a levantar mas ao início da tarde o Sol já brilhava.

Ao final da tarde começou a formar-se um nevoeiro baixo algo fantasmagórico, deixo uma foto! 

Este é o meu último post do ano. Boas entradas a rodos, não bebam muito... Água 





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Dez 2019 às 19:45)

Bem esta bastante nevoeiro pelo Tejo, pelo que o fogo de artifício vai ser bonito de ver xd

Bom ano a todos, está frescote


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2019 às 20:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem esta bastante nevoeiro pelo Tejo, pelo que o fogo de artifício vai ser bonito de ver xd
> 
> Bom ano a todos, está frescote



Pela webcam do Cais do Sodré não parece estar muito encoberto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2019 às 21:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pela webcam do Cais do Sodré não parece estar muito encoberto.


Vá lá, têm sorte. 
_____________________
Por aqui continua o tempo invernal. Está nevoeiro e estão 7,5°C. A temperatura não está a descer tanto devido ao nevoeiro (como é óbvio). 

Feliz Ano Novo a todos os membros do grupo!!!


----------



## Mammatus (1 Jan 2020 às 23:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fica uma amostra de como 2019 se está a despedir por cá  Bom ano novo para todos pessoal
> 
> Edit: Com Fog, e não Frog claro
> 
> ...





Foto e vídeo brutais (ainda fui a tempo de visualizá-lo )! Tão bonitas essas cores do poente (o último de 2019) junto ao maciço do Formosinho!
Essa vista para a serra é de que ponto de observação? Moinho do Cuco?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jan 2020 às 23:26)

Mammatus disse:


> Foto e vídeo brutais (ainda fui a tempo de visualizá-lo )! Tão bonitas essas cores do poente (o último de 2019) junto ao maciço do Formosinho!
> Essa vista para a serra é de que ponto de observação? Moinho do Cuco?



Obrigado @Mammatus , foi sem dúvida uma dia sensacional , e tive a felicidade de conseguir fazer alguns registos  Tenhos mais alguns para partilhar, e hoje já comecei  Estas últimas imagens foram captadas da encosta Sul da Serra de São Luís , junto à capela , infelizmente não consegui registar nada no Moinho do Cucu, porque o nevoeiro dissipou por lá bem mais tarde, o que durante o dia tinha dado um jeitão por causa do contraluz , fica para apróxima  Por cá contínua o vento fraco/nulo, mas a temperatura não mexe!  *8.3ºc*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 09:43)

Bom dia a todos! Dia fechado e frio. Não se formou geada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2020 às 09:54)

Malta, já estamos em Janeiro 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-janeiro-2020.10227/


----------

